# A year off - Muscle Memory & a Sprinkle of Gear



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Due to personal reasons I took a year off the gym (well 11 months).

Prior to that I trained pretty solid for 5 years with the odd injury here and there.

I've decided to start again as of today, I thought I could cope being skinny, but in reality I hate it.

Current Stats 6 foot 4

weight 15 stone dead

Bf15%

Before I knocked it on the head I was weighing 17 stone with similar bodyfat.

My bench was 130kg for 2 and my OHP was 65kg for a strict 10 reps I could FLOH 100kg.

Anyway over the course of the next 12 weeks I'm going to hammer the gym, juice along the way and see if with muscle memory I can get back to where I was 11 months ago


----------



## raidon (Mar 5, 2014)

Lets roll ! :2guns: pics

What gear ?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Today's First Session

Flat DB Bench 20kg db's (pmsl) 3 x 10

Flat BB Bench 60kg x 8 50kg x 7 x 5

DB Flies 5kg db's 3 x 8

Cable Crossovers level 3 to 1 drop setted

Tricep pushdowns level 6 20, 19, 16

PWO 3 slices of toast and 9 whole eggs.

All in all pretty fcuking hilarious how pathetically weak i am.

I will start the tren and test later this week.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

raidon said:


> Lets roll ! :2guns: pics
> 
> What gear ?


Going to run 500mg of test per week along with 200mg of tren. If I get bored of that I will up the test, up the tren and throw in some Mast.

I will take pics now and post them at the end with the new ones. I'm quite intrigued what can be acheived with gear and muscle memory over 12 weeks. Cheers for dropping in


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Allways hard getting back into it, good luck buddy. I wouldn't jump on the juice too early, get your lifts back up and make a few gains and asses where your at.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Today's First Session
> 
> Flat DB Bench 20kg db's (pmsl) 3 x 10
> 
> ...


In.

I remember my first session back after pretty much the same lay off, very disheartening isnt it? It won't take long to get back to where you were lifts wise from my experience the weight will just fly up especially if running gear.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> In.
> 
> I remember my first session back after pretty much the same lay off, very disheartening isnt it? It won't take long to get back to where you were lifts wise from my experience the weight will just fly up especially if running gear.


I expect to add 50% to those lifts within the month 

I'm single now so need to get some pu55y lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

bigtoe900 said:


> Allways hard getting back into it, good luck buddy. I wouldn't jump on the juice too early, get your lifts back up and make a few gains and asses where your at.


I hear what your saying but my tendons are built to lift far more so I think I'll be alright juicing straight away I can't see me tearing anything


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I expect to add 50% to those lifts within the month
> 
> I'm single now so need to get some pu55y lol


The gear will bring the pussy, it's strange but it's like they can smell the raised testosterone levels.


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

No wories bud, you know yourself better than anyone. Just take it easy tren gives you a stupid amount of power, I had to reign myself in a few times liftin too heavy on it. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd chuck in some dbol, i put in 40mg ED a few weeks back and my lifts are going up nicely.


----------



## raidon (Mar 5, 2014)

I regained all my gains after a year of army(no gym) within 3 months easy natty so i cant see a problem here mate.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> The gear will bring the pussy, it's strange but it's like they can smell the raised testosterone levels.


I hope so mate, no sex in 3 months I've even started giving my Rottie the eye!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I'd chuck in some dbol, i put in 40mg ED a few weeks back and my lifts are going up nicely.


I don't like dbol Smitch or orals for that matter. I need to use letro and accutane when on a cycle and it seems a bit much on the old liver


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I hope so mate, no sex in 3 months I've even started giving my Rottie the eye!


Ow sheeeet get your ass on tinder!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Ow sheeeet get your ass on tinder!!


I would Sneeky one, but its linked to your facebook so I don't want all and sundry knowing I'm on the prowl lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I would Sneeky one, but its linked to your facebook so I don't want all and sundry knowing I'm on the prowl lol


It doesn't show on there at all, it just uses it for pictures and Interests.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> It doesn't show on there at all, it just uses it for pictures and Interests.


Good stuff so If I register on there it won't post on my timeline 'swan's looking for loving'?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Good stuff so If I register on there it won't post on my timeline 'swan's looking for loving'?


No there's no post at all. It does however show you have if you have a mutual friend with women on tinder. So if your mates friend comes up it will show you and her that he is a mutual friend. If this is an issue just make a different Facebook just for tinder hunting.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Good stuff so If I register on there it won't post on my timeline 'swan's looking for loving'?


I signed up to a similar thing called zoosk years ago and now ive forgotten the password. It always comes up on peoples news feed 'BettySwallocks is on zoosk, sign up now' its caused a few awkward situations.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> No there's no post at all. It does however show you have if you have a mutual friend with women on tinder. So if your mates friend comes up it will show you and her that he is a mutual friend. If this is an issue just make a different Facebook just for tinder hunting.


Hmmm, another question if you will. As you know I'm fairly ancient........can I only use the app on the phone as I downloaded it in Itunes and I can't open it on my lappy. (yes I'm a useless c.unt)


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Hmmm, another question if you will. As you know I'm fairly ancient........can I only use the app on the phone as I downloaded it in Itunes and I can't open it on my lappy. (yes I'm a useless c.unt)


Yea I only use it on my phone.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Yea I only use it on my phone.


Nice 1. 'On it'


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

@sneeky_dave What have you started you can just swipe forever and ever, I'll never leave the fcuking house.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> @sneeky_dave What have you started you can just swipe forever and ever, I'll never leave the fcuking house.


Mate I got through every single woman in a 100 mile radius. I then made a new account, TWICE.

Numbers game Bro, out of 400 matches I only got 8 lays but that was a different woman 8 weeks out of 9 so I class that as pretty good going.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Mate I got through every single woman in a 100 mile radius. I then made a new account, TWICE.
> 
> Numbers game Bro, out of 400 matches I only got 8 lays but that was a different woman 8 weeks out of 9 so I class that as pretty good going.


I've just been clicking away not realiasing they are like 70km away. Fuk if Im driving that far for some small talk, bs and a possible 'friend zone'


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Mate I got through every single woman in a 100 mile radius. I then made a new account, TWICE.
> 
> Numbers game Bro, out of 400 matches I only got 8 lays but that was a different woman 8 weeks out of 9 so I class that as pretty good going.


Right this is supposed to be a training journal, but fuk that. I have my first match and she's fairly smoking lol I only clicked like for giggles


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Right this is supposed to be a training journal, but fuk that. I have my first match and she's fairly smoking lol I only clicked like for giggles


Haha I never noticed it was a journal sorry.

Set your distances and you should be able to almost arrange sex before leaving the house. I only had 1 date where I didn't sleep with her after


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Haha I never noticed it was a journal sorry.
> 
> Set your distances and you should be able to almost arrange sex before leaving the house. I only had 1 date where I didn't sleep with her after


Its all so confusing, I had a match she was hot I also match a munter by mistake how do I see my matches in the app its not that straight forward to use for a spaz like me. Training later brah's


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Today's training

Bent Over DB Rows 20kg 10,10,9

Barbell Rows 50kg 10,10,8

EZ Curls 25kg 10,8,6

DB Curls 5kg 15, 12, 10

Lat pull Down level 6 3 x 10

PWO Meal 3 slices of toast 4 duck eggs 4 chicken eggs


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Important stuff *Tinder update

Matched 3 birds last night, all of which seem way out of my league one's already game for a drink this seems too easy


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Important stuff *Tinder update
> 
> Matched 3 birds last night, all of which seem way out of my league one's already game for a drink this seems too easy


Look what I've created


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Look what I've created


Hahaha I matched with two hotties one ignored my message the other wants a drink and the other is a swamp donkey I swiped the wrong way. One of the other two swiped the wrong way for me to probs


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Hahaha I matched with two hotties one ignored my message the other wants a drink and the other is a swamp donkey I swiped the wrong way. One of the other two swiped the wrong way for me to probs


I think you should get a tinder thread on the go in MA


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Hahaha I matched with two hotties one ignored my message the other wants a drink and the other is a swamp donkey I swiped the wrong way. One of the other two swiped the wrong way for me to probs


Mate definite numbers game SWIPE RIGHT TO EVERYTHING!

Then just ignore the hog lumps


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I think you should get a tinder thread on the go in MA


Nah I'm too old for the 'I'm gonna fcuk you whilst wearing a pair of your dads slippers' lark it wont be that entertaining


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In mate, sounds an interesting log already :laugh:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Adz said:


> In mate, sounds an interesting log already :laugh:


Cheers mate. Juicing starts tomorrow :laugh:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Right 600mg of test and 200mg of tren boosted in, I was toying with the idea of frontloading but decided not to bother.

Today's Training

Seated DB Press 20kg 10,10,9

Barbell OHP 40kg 10,10,9 (loooool)

Lateral Raises 7kg 15, 12, 10

Front PLate raises 15kg 3 x 10

PWO 10 Whole eggs scrambled, 100g of chicken in a fajita wrap

Getting a fair few hotties matched on Tinder now, just really sh!t at the messaging part I can't be assed. I feel like saying look you fancy me hence the match now lets go for a drink if either of us think the other is a.**** then you don't see each other again. I hate small talk


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Right 600mg of test and 200mg of tren boosted in, I was toying with the idea of frontloading but decided not to bother.
> 
> Today's Training
> 
> ...


It'll be interesting to see if you make as quick progress as you predict, shame we'll not know how much will be down to the juice and how much muscle memory.

Good to see some actual work out details going up rather than a jog full of bro, brah and gainz.

With some birds on tinder I'd just message them something like "I'd let you keep your heels on" some liked it, some didn't, one lass met me at a hotel for the night and she came dresses accordingly


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> It'll be interesting to see if you make as quick progress as you predict, shame we'll not know how much will be down to the juice and how much muscle memory.
> 
> Good to see some actual work out details going up rather than a jog full of bro, brah and gainz.
> 
> With some birds on tinder I'd just message them something like "I'd let you keep your heels on" some liked it, some didn't, one lass met me at a hotel for the night and she came dresses accordingly


At the end of the 12 weeks I will have put on 24lbs of mass. When I train I train, 7 times per week easy some times twice per day. I have nominated you my official Tinder wingman. It started so well I got 3 hotties matched in ten minutes, since then I've swiped half the country and got only a couple more. I've also got a few by mistake by swiping the wrong the way. One thing Ive noticed is none of the birds ever message you if you match they just wait for you. The only bird that seems half interested is when i asked her what her hobbies are where she lives and what her favourite type of biscuits are? She seemed to think it made a change from he usual bolloks. I was only fcuking about lol


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Mate, get off Tinder and get out your house! 

You can't beat the old fashioned way of just approaching a woman and having a flirt, you'll soon know if she digs it and at least you know they'll be fairly local!

You got nothing to lose, approach EVERY hot woman you see day to day. :thumb:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> Mate, get off Tinder and get out your house!
> 
> You can't beat the old fashioned way of just approaching a woman and having a flirt, you'll soon know if she digs it and at least you know they'll be fairly local!
> 
> You got nothing to lose, approach EVERY hot woman you see day to day. :thumb:


Mate, I live 40 miles from all my friends and have had to move home to live with my folks after a 14 year realtionship. I'm working 7 days per week to get my sh!t together all my friends are settled/married/kids etc its not like I'm in my 20's lol


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Awesome I'll be checking in on you. Your lifts should fly up. I had a shoulder injury which put me out for a month could only do pull movements... I'd just progressed to 30s x 12 DB shoulder press, came back and 22.5s were my max for reps, messed with my head... Up to 27.5s now took me 2 months though :/ need to get back to 30s...

So I feel your pain mate, good luck!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

@sneeky_dave

Mate I had ten matches on Tinder earlier chatting with a few of them then it crashed earlier and now it says I have no matches at all. Whats that all about?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> @sneeky_dave
> 
> Mate I had ten matches on Tinder earlier chatting with a few of them then it crashed earlier and now it says I have no matches at all. Whats that all about?


Either log out and back in or they have unmatched you....... Could well be with an issue unless you've scared off 10 women in a day haha


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Mate, I live 40 miles from all my friends and have had to move home to live with my folks after a 14 year realtionship. I'm working 7 days per week to get my sh!t together all my friends are settled/married/kids etc its not like I'm in my 20's lol


Oh sorry.

Surely age shouldn't stop you though...!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

silverzx said:


> Oh sorry.
> 
> Surely age shouldn't stop you though...!


Why go out and spend money on something that can be done from ones sofa for free. Just don't do a Merkleman and never sleep with any..........


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Why go out and spend money on something that can be done from ones sofa for free. Just don't do a Merkleman and never sleep with any..........


Fear not I worked on a fitty last night cleary a strong 8 or 9. OUt of my league in anyway 26 years old and goes to the gym every day. It took 20 minutes of blagging her and I'm going for drinks tomorrow. Wish me luck wing man


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

This Morning's Training

Ignore the progress on the leg side of things Ive never been able to train them due to a serious knee injury in 2006 but I'm going to do light weight stuff anyway.

all Squats are ATG so my ass hits my heels.

front squats Just Bar x 10

Front squats 40kg x 10 x 10 x 10 as pathetic as that is it hurt like fcuk hahaha.

Leg Press 40kg 3 x 12 ( strange leg press this one I was leg pressing 300kg in my other gym this thing is pratically vertical.

Leg Extensions level 6 15, 12, 9 (some old c.unt turned the music in the gym down and shouted to me that its rubbish expecting me to nod in agreement, fcuk off back to the old peoples home)

Standing Calf raises 20kg 20, 18, 15 burnt like hell.

Anyway off to do 5 miles of steady state cardio, walking then I'll be going back for chest and triceps.

Have a good day all


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good stuff mate, at least you are training legs even if it's just light work. Lots of people would use injury as excuse not to train them


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Adz said:


> Good stuff mate, at least you are training legs even if it's just light work. Lots of people would use injury as excuse not to train them


Nah mate I will train then but a dislocated my leg to a right angle and its never been right since I also have sheaurmans disease of the spine so deadlifting is out too really. I will put on 24lbs in 12 weeks.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Right,

Chest & Triceps

DB Bench Press 22.5kg x 10 x 10 x 7

Flat Barbell bench 40kg x 10 50kg x 10 50kg x 8 (seriously fcuked up when I was benching twice that last october lol)

Cable crossovers 5 sets drop setted to level 1

Tricep Pushdowns (not sure of weight) x 20 x 16 x 11

Skullcrushers 20kg (arms fried by this time) x 10 x 7

PWO 350g of mince meat some pasta a handful of nuts and a cigarette


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh and dates on with fittie tomorrow night 7:30. I'm rolling out the Brut for this one


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Fcuking Insomnia. I drink everyday and don't train and I sleep like a baby. I start training take 40mg of valium before bed and sleep for a 5 poxy hours.

Suppose I better go to the gym.....


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Back & Biceps

22.5kg db's 10,10,9

Barbell rows 50kg 3x10

Shrugs 25kg db's 3x15

Ez curl 20kg plus bar 10, 10 , 8

Seated DBS curl 7.5kg db's armed ****ed by this point 12, 10, 9

Standing db curls 7.5kg x 12

Was going to deadlift but I ache all after after my savage first week back. Oddly I've lost 2kgs this week :-/

Pwo meal 10 whole eggs 3 slices of toast


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Great a week in and I get mauled by a dog hand is fooked, no training for me.........GRRRRRRRR


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Great a week in and I get mauled by a dog hand is fooked, no training for me.........GRRRRRRRR


the dog in your avi?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Date go well?


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

You still well into banging cocaine in everyday @SwAn1 ?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

PD89 said:


> You still well into banging cocaine in everyday @SwAn1 ?


No mate once a month tops which is pretty ground breaking for me!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Date go well?


Sadly not, she was fit didn't by one drink rinsed me of about 50 sheets then fcuked off into town, like I say I have zero game with woman first date Ive been on in 14 years ffs. Got some more lined up mind


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Simspin said:


> the dog in your avi?


Nah mate thats my pet, my pets are trained lol


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Nah mate thats my pet, my pets are trained lol


I all ways hope that was you on that pic 

Good to c u bk at it. as for the dog that bit you, grab It round the neck and choke the sh1t out of him

Bang bang bang all day long foot up a dogs ass!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Sadly not, she was fit didn't by one drink rinsed me of about 50 sheets then fcuked off into town, like I say I have zero game with woman first date Ive been on in 14 years ffs. Got some more lined up mind


I always tried to almost agree to stay at theirs/get a hotel before I left the house..... Kept cost down and success rates up. I never really met any just for drinks etc.

Keep going all about the numbers


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Simspin said:


> I all ways hope that was you on that pic
> 
> Good to c u bk at it. as for the dog that bit you, grab It round the neck and choke the sh1t out of him
> 
> Bang bang bang all day long foot up a dogs ass!


I do normally but its a viscous 60kg Akita and he was kicking my ass


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I always tried to almost agree to stay at theirs/get a hotel before I left the house..... Kept cost down and success rates up. I never really met any just for drinks etc.
> 
> Keep going all about the numbers


I'm getting matches just they dont seem to go anywhere, the only success seems to be, alright x I can't be assed to tell you how gorgous you are as I'm sure youve heard it all before, I'm fairly busy so just let me know when Im taking you for a drink. (as you can see I aint great at this lark)


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> I do normally but its a viscous 60kg Akita and he was kicking my ass


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Today's Training with a fcuked hand

Standing Barbell Press 45kg 10,10,9

Seated db press 20kg db 5 reps 15kg 7 reps 10kg 13 reps

Standing lateral raises 7 kg db's 3 x 10

Front plate raises 15kg 3 x 12

PWO 2 finest burgers rice and 250g of salmon

Tinder Update - Getting bored of it now had three matches over the weekend all of which want to charge me for sex, I politely tell them to do one. I didnt realise tinder was a brothel


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Getting fcuked off with Insomnia tbh. I've got to work from 8am today until 2am (18 hours) I have three jobs at the mo. I'm now awake at 5:30 wide awake. Will fcuk off to the gym once it opens at 6am and do two sessions I think legs and chest, If my hand can take it.

Gear wise not sure tbh. I'm pretty strange in that I can notice after a few days of jabbing 500mg of test that I'm hornier need to crack one out all the time etc. I've banged in 1200mg in 6 days and literally nothing, I have less sex drive than before. Early days so we'll see. Its Global Solutions gear btw.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Getting fcuked off with Insomnia tbh. I've got to work from 8am today until 2am (18 hours) I have three jobs at the mo. I'm now awake at 5:30 wide awake. Will fcuk off to the gym once it opens at 6am and do two sessions I think legs and chest, If my hand can take it.
> 
> Gear wise not sure tbh. I'm pretty strange in that I can notice after a few days of jabbing 500mg of test that I'm hornier need to crack one out all the time etc. I've banged in 1200mg in 6 days and literally nothing, I have less sex drive than before. Early days so we'll see. Its Global Solutions gear btw.


I've almost finished a vial of test E, tren E and mast E from the same lab with sweet FA happening. Right piised off


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

@sneeky_dave first time I've ever had bunk gear my source said it would blow my nuts off, not getting any pip or anything. ****ed off as I'm skint at the moment I usually use WC wish I'd never switched now. I may inject 10ml all at once and see what happens.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

This mornings training

Front squats 40kg 3x11

Leg press 40kg 20,20,15

Leg extensions level 3 12,12,11

Calf raises level 6 20,20,19 (savage pain)

Chest

22.5kg db's 10,10,8

Flat bb bench 50kg x10 x6 40kgx10

Cable crossover 5 sets to failure to level 1

PWO 8 eggs and a mug of tea


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> @sneeky_dave first time I've ever had bunk gear my source said it would blow my nuts off, not getting any pip or anything. ****ed off as I'm skint at the moment I usually use WC wish I'd never switched now. I may inject 10ml all at once and see what happens.


I've gained a tiny amount as your expect eating a surplus etc but I've done 2ml of each per week with sod all benefits. Soon as I get paid I'm gonna try D-hacks oils  fingers fuukin crossed


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I've gained a tiny amount as your expect eating a surplus etc but I've done 2ml of each per week with sod all benefits. Soon as I get paid I'm gonna try D-hacks oils  fingers fuukin crossed


Was it a blend then mate or were they individual vials?

Edit oh right 2ml of test, 2 ml of tren and 2ml of mast? Fuk me


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Was it a blend then mate or were they individual vials?
> 
> Edit oh right 2ml of test, 2 ml of tren and 2ml of mast? Fuk me


Yea almost finished 3 vials and I've gained what I'd expect to natty.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I worked a 6 hour office job yesterday and then worked 6pm until 7am labouring so no training today, I went to the gym for a sunbed and asked the biggest guy there if he had any any gear for sale he didnt look amused. Ah well. Back off to another night shift soon may train tomorrow if I'm not dead.

The journal was supposed to be about the dramatic change in 12 weeks after a year off with muscle memory and gear but its not going to be dramatic without gear lol. I might drive to Poland and get some Jelfa Omna's they were the best Ive ever had.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> I went to the gym for a sunbed and asked the biggest guy there if he had any any gear for sale he didnt look amused.


Sounds interesting haha!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Shoulders

Standing BB Press 50kg 3 x 8

Front Plate raises 20kg 3 x 10

Seated DB Press 15kg dbs 13 reps 7 reps then 10kg dbs 8 reps

standing strict lateral raises 6.5kg 12, 10, 10

PWO A tin of Tuna a plate of pasta and plus a wheu shake (95g of protein all in)

Banged in another 600mg of test and 200mg of tren

Time for a nap


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sooooo went on the lash Friday, spent 200 quid it was w4nk wish I hadn't bothered. Tinder date sacked me off as I didn't text her for 24 hours so she thought I had gone off of her. Are all women bonkers!

Chest

Flat DB's 22.5kg 3 x 10

Flat bb Bench 60kg 3 x 8

Tricep Pushdown level 6 x 15 x 12 (wrist is still fcuked from last week when I was beaten up by an Akita)

Cable Crossover drop sets to failure level 3 down

Overhead DB tricep extension 20kg x 15, 12, 10

PWO 8 large eggs 14 oz steak one can of coke and a ***


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Feel a bit w4nkey today, not done coke in a while and didn't drink all week, got pis5ed and did coke this weekend and I feel like a bird on her time of the month just wanna cuddle up on the sofa and watch a film, being single sucks. drink and drugs don't help the penny is finally dropping, normally now Id just go out and buy some to stop me feeling depressed but that's a viscous circle one I getting closer to breaking. New car arrives tomorrow so I shouldn't be depressed but hey ho.

Plus side on tinder been chatting to a nice girl who I was considering seeing but found out she has two kids, now I know that makes me sound a c.unt but I want to be with someone that I can have 'our kids' together not someone else's. Seeing another bird at the weekend who is fit has similar interests but she only upped her game when she saw my motor so she's a money grabber clearly and doesn't look like someone you'd introduce to your mum, but hey must not judge a book by its cover. I need a big dose of 'man the fcuk up' I've never been a guy into loads of pointless meaningless sex, wish I was tbh.

Anyway, went out curry for one washed down by a chocolate cookie. Lifts are on there way up, work is slow so the gym will be hammered tomorrow.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Drug free FTW  keep on with tinder and you shall be rewarded with fresh poontang


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Drug free FTW  keep on with tinder and you shall be rewarded with fresh poontang


I will be benching 130kg for a few reps by the end of the twelve week journal and I will get laid lol. Everyone I've said my weight lifting goals to think its pie in the sky, but I will do it to prove a point. 12 weeks, muscle memory and gear and its WILL happen. Getting laid might not lol. Every bird I match with never instigates the chat (wjy fcuking bother matching me then) and they all want you to commute to them, why should I do all the leg work lol

Anyway 10 weeks to go


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Back & Biceps

Bent over db rows 25kg 12,12,11

30kg Db's shrugs 20,20,17

60kg barbell rows 3x10

Ex bar curls 25kg+bar x10,8 20kg x 8

Seated db curl 10kg db 7,6 5kg db x9 arms fooked

PWO 250 ml orange juice 150 grams if chicken and a wheat wrap type thing

Tren is working as I'm having ****ed up dreams which I like only on 200mg per week still not sold on the test, no weight gain no water retention no boners nada


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I've still had **** all but dreams and my dreams are ****ed at the best of times :/


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

This morning was supposed to do squats but got to move a couple of tonnes of concrete this morning so did shoulders instead

BB standing ohp 55kg x 8 x 7 50 kg x 7

Front plate raises 20kg 3x11

Side strict standing lateral raises 6.5kg db's 13,12,11

Seated db press 12.5kg db's 13 11 7

Totally ****ed.

Tinder update: date tonight (single mum seems sweet going to her house for 'a film'

Date Friday: mental girl that took me two weeks and 5000 texts to convince her I was keen

Saturday: another date only penciled in this one not nailed on

New motor has arrived too had it remapped yesterday 370 bhp it's quick enough for me

Going to boost some more tren and test in a few hours the usual 600 mg of seamen and 200mg of tren


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> This morning was supposed to do squats but got to move a couple of tonnes of concrete this morning so did shoulders instead
> 
> BB standing ohp 55kg x 8 x 7 50 kg x 7
> 
> ...


Good luck with tinder.

What car you had mapped?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Good luck with tinder.
> 
> What car you had mapped?


Thanks master chief

435d M sport mate, chopped in my 428 it was w4nk on fuel


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Good motor.

Good plans for weekend.

Gold luck!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Right the single mum has already sacked me off, down to 2. It seems I need to book 7 dates a week to sit in front of a couple lol

Back on the training front. Weight is actually down since I started the cycle. Just ate 8 large duck eggs 2 chicken eggs and a massive slice of lemon drizzle cake. Savage pain in my delt from just pinning 3ml.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Right the single mum has already sacked me off, down to 2.


Ah balls.. :huh:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> Ah balls.. :huh:


It wasn't nailed on like anyway, I'm trying to keep open minded about single mums as lets face it I'm 32 so its quite likely single people around my age are going to have kids. I also appreciate you'll always be second fiddle to their kids, I get that, but I was second fiddle to my ex for 14 years she wore the trousers etc and held all the cards, not sure I want that route tbh. If you're running a journal silver link me up I'll pop in


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> It wasn't nailed on like anyway, I'm trying to keep open minded about single mums as lets face it I'm 32 so its quite likely single people around my age are going to have kids. I also appreciate you'll always be second fiddle to their kids, I get that, but I was second fiddle to my ex for 14 years she wore the trousers etc and held all the cards, not sure I want that route tbh. If you're running a journal silver link me up I'll pop in


Don't take second best, of course if you meet the right person and they have kids then you'll work round it, but don't for a minute think that there's no decent single women out there who haven't got kids that you can get hold of.

Just go for a younger bird, i was knocking about with 21 year olds and i'm 38, current bird is 30 and has no kids so just get yourself out there and have fun.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Don't take second best, of course if you meet the right person and they have kids then you'll work round it, but don't for a minute think that there's no decent single women out there who haven't got kids that you can get hold of.
> 
> Just go for a younger bird, i was knocking about with 21 year olds and i'm 38, current bird is 30 and has no kids so just get yourself out there and have fun.


I'm on the case, I was texting a bird two days solid arranged to see her at the weekend dog walk etc very fit aged 25, anyway I didn't text her for 24 hours and then when I did she said 'sorry Ive made other plans now you didn't text for 24 hours so presumed you'd lost interest' Anyway its taken me five days of solid texting to get her to agree to seeing her again, there's playing hard to get but she's taking the pi55, I think she may be a boiler though.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> I'm on the case, I was texting a bird two days solid arranged to see her at the weekend dog walk etc very fit aged 25, anyway I didn't text her for 24 hours and then when I did she said 'sorry Ive made other plans now you didn't text for 24 hours so presumed you'd lost interest' Anyway its taken me five days of solid texting to get her to agree to seeing her again, there's playing hard to get but she's taking the pi55, I think she may be a boiler though.


Don't text, call.

I always called birds after exchanging about 5-6 messages, they love the direct approach and all of them said they liked the fact i was direct with them, as some blokes would text them for days or weeks on end and never suggest a chat.

Just be in charge mate, birds love that, tell them the way it is, don't let them dictate what happens! 

Edit: And if she is a boiler it'll soon become apparent after speaking to her on the phone.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I bet I messaged 300 woman, exchanged messages with 70, texted 30 and slept with 8 in the space of 9 weeks


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

sneeky_dave said:


> I bet I messaged 300 woman, exchanged messages with 70, texted 30 and slept with 8 in the space of 9 weeks


4/10

must try harder.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> It wasn't nailed on like anyway, I'm trying to keep open minded about single mums as lets face it I'm 32 so its quite likely single people around my age are going to have kids. I also appreciate you'll always be second fiddle to their kids, I get that, but I was second fiddle to my ex for 14 years she wore the trousers etc and held all the cards, not sure I want that route tbh. If you're running a journal silver link me up I'll pop in


Dropped you a message with the link rather than clogging yours mate.

Btw, what's a "boiler"? Like a c*ck tease? :cool2:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> Dropped you a message with the link rather than clogging yours mate.
> 
> Btw, what's a "boiler"? Like a c*ck tease? :cool2:


A bunny boiler, you know the type of woman that if you didn't do the dishes or compliment her hair you'd find your pet bunny rabbit in the saucepan. Google it mate the expression comes from a film, I forget the name of it


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyway seeing the bird tomorrow, she seems to be very defensive and have her gaurd up all the time, she sends me selfies and is smokin hot IMO she fishes for compliments and keeps pointing out I should up my game work harder etc as she's not easily attainable etc. Basically she's hard work.

Anyway, training wise. I'm on 800mg per week and I'm down 3 kg I'm lean bulking lol. This morning I thought fuk it, 10 large sausages and a massive slice of cake. Like i said earlier I think my tren is legit my test is bunk


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Anyway seeing the bird tomorrow, she seems to be very defensive and have her gaurd up all the time, she sends me selfies and is smokin hot IMO she fishes for compliments and keeps pointing out I should up my game work harder etc as she's not easily attainable etc. Basically she's hard work.
> 
> Anyway, training wise. I'm on 800mg per week and I'm down 3 kg I'm lean bulking lol. This morning I thought fuk it, 10 large sausages and a massive slice of cake. Like i said earlier I think my tren is legit my test is bunk


I dunno if any of its legit :/

Get a pic of this smoking hot lass up


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I dunno if any of its legit :/
> 
> Get a pic of this smoking hot lass up


Nah don't wanna fcuk it up just yet by posting it on a public board nearly cracked the case


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I dunno if any of its legit :/
> 
> Get a pic of this smoking hot lass up


Oh I bloat like **** on test and get savage acne from tren. I know the tren is real as Im getting boils on 60mg pf accutane per day but zero water retention


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Just scribble her face out and post it up!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Todays Training

Flat BB Bench 60kg 3 x 8 was easy so weights going up

Flat DB Bench 22.5kg 3 x 10 easy enough

Cable crossovers level 3 to failure twice then 2 then level 1

Over head db tricep extension 20kg x 15 x 13 x 11

Just over 9 weeks to go to be benching 125kg for reps lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> Just scribble her face out and post it up!


haha I'd have had her way out of my league lol, she has a brain fit body long brunette hair and great fake tits


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

sorry, didn't read the whole thread. what are your dosages now? you are on tren but no test as it is crap quality or contains no test?

how do you feel on tren mentally? any injuries as of now without any estrogen (i run completely estrogen free at the moment and no problems)

i suppose you know what your doing gear wise but if you ever need supplement advice, feel free to ask, i know lots of good stuff to improve mood, help injuries etc, basically to counteract some sides of gear.

gonna have my third attempt with tren soon, but this time it is olympus dermatr3n, so trendione transdermal, but a german competitor i know, who weighs 110kg had great success with it at 90mg and compared it to 300-400mg real tren, which really suprised me. so i will run 120mg transdermal and hope for some great results.

running with masteron and a bunch of supps, preworkout combinations i mix myself and a bunch of herbal health stuff. this time i am prepared, last times on tren i went nuts and all paranoid, was close to go to the psychward. well who could have known that the gear was actually real. in germany normally you get like 50mg if it says 20 so i though it would make sense to run a gram. it didn't. lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Neuroscience said:


> sorry, didn't read the whole thread. what are your dosages now? you are on tren but no test as it is crap quality or contains no test?
> 
> how do you feel on tren mentally? any injuries as of now without any estrogen (i run completely estrogen free at the moment and no problems)
> 
> ...


I'm using 600mg of test and 200mg of tren 500mg of test on its own blows my nuts off, I look like the mitchelin man. I beleive the gear has test in it, its just nowhere near 300mg/ml at a guess I'd say 125-150mg per ml


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I'm using 600mg of test and 200mg of tren 500mg of test on its own blows my nuts off, I look like the mitchelin man. I beleive the gear has test in it, its just nowhere near 300mg/ml at a guess I'd say 125-150mg per ml


It must have something in as my wedding tackle is all working as it should. Just very, very minimal dose.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

that's better than you get in germany. well test is usually fine but finding good masteron or tren nearly impossible. ike your tren dose is low but if it's fully dose that's an effective dose. do many are running like 700mg of tren but only getting under 200. so that's why i am trying th transdermal, also since it has no heavy metal contamination like lots of tren unfotunately does.

i read your first few posts, where is your strength and size at now?

sorry would like to read the whole thread but am too busy answerng questions on other forums etc.

do you have experience with masteron? a good masteron (only had a really good one once) will really improve mood to near euphoria. but you seem to get along fine with the tren? have you used trestolone before? it is almost like a mix of tren and deca. makes you really full and a bit watery, incredible strength but afterwards i actualy lost fat, so despite the temporary estrogenic bloat i lost fat and gained muscle, otherwise the strength gains would not be possible. they were not like strength gains i was used to but several reps or kgs every workout. i also trained at a great gym at that time, i was n holiday in swansea and trained at burns fitness, a powerlifting gym. also got my girlfriend to lift with me now. she is really strong already. can do half reps on leg press with 400kg, it may seem like nonsense to do that but it is even abit heavy for me and she has built really hard leg and calf muscles and she can already to chinups. basically she is as strong as i was after one year f training i think. lol


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> The gear will bring the pussy, it's strange but it's like they can smell the raised testosterone levels.


Mate, it's like "aroma d'masculine"!

OP @SwAn1- get on Tinder and Pof asap


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

In! Good luck mate


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

cudsyaj said:


> Mate, it's like "aroma d'masculine"!
> 
> OP @SwAn1- get on Tinder and Pof asap


I'm on there @sneeky_dave is my wingman on here lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Dodgy ground fella's the lady has facebooked me seen my pics realised I smoke and its going down hill fast ffs


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Dodgy ground fella's the lady has facebooked me seen my pics realised I smoke and its going down hill fast ffs


Lie! Say you'll quit, say anything to get in dem dere kecks. Dangerous is having Facebook. Should of made a fresh one for tinder only...... School boy error.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Lie! Say you'll quit, say anything to get in dem dere kecks. Dangerous is having Facebook. Should of made a fresh one for tinder only...... School boy error.


Cheers mate, ive told her Ill quit we'll see what happens tomorrow not like im getting laid or owt we're going for a dog walk lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I decided to eat 1kg of chicken for dinner two pints of stella and a plate of chips to get the bloat on the go


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> I decided to eat 1kg of chicken for dinner two pints of stella and a plate of chips to get the bloat on the go


Lol your a crazy man!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

TRAINING

Bent over db rows 30kg's x10x10x8

20 kg plate in each hand shrugs 3 x 20

Ez curls 20kg + bar 12,10,7

Shrugs 30kg db's 18,18,15

Seated db curls 10kg db's x10 7.5kg x 15, 12, 8

Upped my accutane to 120mg per day and still managed to get a spot on my forehead ready for date night lol

Got to put on some act tonight she doesn't like smokers, she hardly drinks her uncle is a rozzer so can't have a bad boy, I'm no bad boy but I drink, do drugs, smoke weight train take gear drive fast etc, I don't go round fighting or anything. I'm guessing AirMax and a spray on tea shirt might not cut it on this one :/


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

Are you having any side of accutane? Mental or physical


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

bossdog said:


> Are you having any side of accutane? Mental or physical


Nah used it before mate I'm mental anyway, so wouldnt notice that, just dry lips bud makes you a bit mardy etc


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

PWO was nice and dirty 8 eggs, a large chocolate cookie and can of full fat coke


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> TRAINING
> 
> Bent over db rows 30kg's x10x10x8
> 
> ...


Walk that dog good!!

Sheeeet I had to pretend to be all sorts for dem tinder hoes....... "I've never even been arrested im no bad lad" "of course I'm all natural" "anything for you babe" haha rrrrrr shiit


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Haha, you two are terrible! :001_tt2:

Anything to get in the undies! :lol:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Seeing as my weight seems to stay the same just nailed two large big tasty meals that should be well over a grand calorie wise lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Epic Fail on the date front. I've been on two now with pretty tasty woman, it turns out I have zero game they generally dont get my humour and think I'm a bellend lol. I think I've spent too much time bantering on forums over the years. **** I wish I never had a 14 year relatiosnhip you're supposed to learn all this boll0x when you're young instead I was shacked up and too old to learn now PMSL! Might have a w4nk in a bit then go to work


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Epic Fail on the date front. I've been on two now with pretty tasty woman, it turns out I have zero game they generally dont get my humour and think I'm a bellend lol. I think I've spent too much time bantering on forums over the years. **** I wish I never had a 14 year relatiosnhip you're supposed to learn all this boll0x when you're young instead I was shacked up and too old to learn now PMSL! Might have a w4nk in a bit then go to work


Hahaha your posts always make me laugh mate. You can't right yourself off after a couple of failed dates lol. Was these dog walking? Personally I wouldn't have the bollocks to go on a first date like that, take the next one out for a beer let your hair down it'll be a lot easier. And you never know if she gets ****ed and starts finding your unfunny humour funny you might get a bunk up.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Epic Fail on the date front. I've been on two now with pretty tasty woman, it turns out I have zero game they generally dont get my humour and think I'm a bellend lol. I think I've spent too much time bantering on forums over the years. **** I wish I never had a 14 year relatiosnhip you're supposed to learn all this boll0x when you're young instead I was shacked up and too old to learn now PMSL! Might have a w4nk in a bit then go to work


I feel I've failed you young padawan


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Hahaha your posts always make me laugh mate. You can't right yourself off after a couple of failed dates lol. Was these dog walking? Personally I wouldn't have the bollocks to go on a first date like that, take the next one out for a beer let your hair down it'll be a lot easier. And you never know if she gets ****ed and starts finding your unfunny humour funny you might get a bunk up.


First date I went on did the pub thing, I drove 60 fcuking miles to the most expensive bar in the world, she spent all night talking about herself and let me rinse 50 sheets on drinks for her then stood up and said see ya Im off into town with the girls.

Last nights date - went dog walking then the pub, over the course of the evening we had a laugh but she constantly was firing bullets at me, saying I never smile, saying I was not very chatty then said I sounded posh then took this pi55 out of my accent when I said something else, in the end I just face palmed and giggled to myself whilst saying can you just chill nailing me to the wall. Her reply was I just speak my mind and you seem way too sensitive. I love a person to speak their mind but not constanlty hammering when your trying to build a bond. I could have said to her your bristol accent makes you sound like a farmer, or your more over weight than your pics suggest but I'm not a bellend lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I feel I've failed you young padawan


It makes me laugh though, everyone in real life says what a nice guy I am, so I used to tinder to see if I still had it 'looks wise' once the matches came in I realised right no probs here then, and all the woman seem mental, granted only two woman. My ex was very bossy but not controlling, very laid back etc. The two Ive met very much seem like 'girl power etc'


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

That's the rule of women mate! The nicer they are, the crazier they are!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Craig92 said:


> That's the rule of women mate! The nicer they are, the crazier they are!!


I need training fast, it seems like women see it as a weekness to say they need a man. I've no shame in saying I need a woman lol. I think I need to hook up with a more girly girl, both the two I met worked with tradesman blokes all day. My ex's sister was like that and can't hold down a bf for more than 5 minutes


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> First date I went on did the pub thing, I drove 60 fcuking miles to the most expensive bar in the world, she spent all night talking about herself and let me rinse 50 sheets on drinks for her then stood up and said see ya Im off into town with the girls.
> 
> Last nights date - went dog walking then the pub, over the course of the evening we had a laugh but she constantly was firing bullets at me, saying I never smile, saying I was not very chatty then said I sounded posh then took this pi55 out of my accent when I said something else, in the end I just face palmed and giggled to myself whilst saying can you just chill nailing me to the wall. Her reply was I just speak my mind and you seem way too sensitive. I love a person to speak their mind but not constanlty hammering when your trying to build a bond. I could have said to her your bristol accent makes you sound like a farmer, or your more over weight than your pics suggest but I'm not a bellend lol


Lol sounds like your having a mere mate. As we get older you get left with all the old shvt on the shelf that no ones wanted lol. To be fair though if the bird was half decent maybe you'd of been smiling more and the chat would be flowing. Fvck her the old frump haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> It makes me laugh though, everyone in real life says what a nice guy I am, so I used to tinder to see if I still had it 'looks wise' once the matches came in I realised right no probs here then, and all the woman seem mental, granted only two woman. My ex was very bossy but not controlling, very laid back etc. The two Ive met very much seem like 'girl power etc'


That's why they're still single!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Sometimes I practice smiling in the mirror. It never quiet looks right so I tend to not bother


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Sometimes I practice smiling in the mirror. It never quiet looks right so I tend to not bother


I **** you not, this woman said I never smile showing my teeth i said wtf I can't its my bone structure etc I may show teeth when I laugh but smiling can't do it. nuking futts the lot of them!

Just jumped back on the horse so to speak and Tinder's gone and crashed on me mid banter = wounded.

Might actually add some training in here at some point


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I **** you not, this woman said I never smile showing my teeth i said wtf I can't its my bone structure etc I may show teeth when I laugh but smiling can't do it. nuking futts the lot of them!
> 
> Just jumped back on the horse so to speak and Tinder's gone and crashed on me mid banter = wounded.
> 
> Might actually add some training in here at some point


Reload Reload!!

I've seen journals with less lifting


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Reload Reload!!
> 
> I've seen journals with less lifting


Gay as fcuk, The cock suckers at Apple released an update and its fcuked my tinder account it wont even open now at all, I was starting to fill next weeks diary too fcuking c.unts


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Gay as fcuk, The cock suckers at Apple released an update and its fcuked my tinder account it wont even open now at all, I was starting to fill next weeks diary too fcuking c.unts


Reinstall it or go online!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Reinstall it or go online!


Ill lose all my macthes no?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Ill lose all my macthes no?


No, it's registered to your tinder account not specifically the app. You'd reinstall then log back in and you should be sound


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> No, it's registered to your tinder account not specifically the app. You'd reinstall then log back in and you should be sound


It worked, nice one. Only got one booked in for this week. People keep saying to me if you put as much effort into other areas of your life as you do with chatting to woman on Tinder you'd be very prosporous PMSL!


----------



## ryan93 (Aug 24, 2014)

haha this is a great journal mate... im only 21 and ur patter is better than min considering ive had loads of matches and never once met a bird... bad days from me this is inspiring stuff time to man up and get this done.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

ryan93 said:


> haha this is a great journal mate... im only 21 and ur patter is better than min considering ive had loads of matches and never once met a bird... bad days from me this is inspiring stuff time to man up and get this done.


haha I matched with a psychologist and I just said 'right you have 30 seconds to reply, If I eat custard donuts most days whilst consuming 8 cups of tea and walking my dog on a lead whilst walking backwards, analyse me please?' 15 minutes later date sorted. I cant be assed with all the messages, if youve matched you clearly both find each other attractive so whats the fcuking point in pis5ing around just meet up have a drink if you get on great if you don't you dont. Just got some pics from a 23 year old led on the beach with her fake cans out, awesome for an old git like me.

I'm going to train tomorrow guys promise spent all weekend c.unted seeing as my gears bunk I thought fuk it.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> haha I matched with a psychologist and I just said 'right you have 30 seconds to reply, If I eat custard donuts most days whilst consuming 8 cups of tea and walking my dog on a lead whilst walking backwards, analyse me please?' 15 minutes later date sorted. I cant be assed with all the messages, if youve matched you clearly both find each other attractive so whats the fcuking point in pis5ing around just meet up have a drink if you get on great if you don't you dont. Just got some pics from a 23 year old led on the beach with her fake cans out, awesome for an old git like me.
> 
> I'm going to train tomorrow guys promise spent all weekend c.unted seeing as my gears bunk I thought fuk it.


Wtf, what lab is it mate?

I'm married so out of touch with all this dating/tinder shvt. What is it more for fvcking or are you after a long term relationship?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> haha I matched with a psychologist and I just said 'right you have 30 seconds to reply, If I eat custard donuts most days whilst consuming 8 cups of tea and walking my dog on a lead whilst walking backwards, analyse me please?' 15 minutes later date sorted. I cant be assed with all the messages, if youve matched you clearly both find each other attractive so whats the fcuking point in pis5ing around just meet up have a drink if you get on great if you don't you dont. Just got some pics from a 23 year old led on the beach with her fake cans out, awesome for an old git like me.
> 
> I'm going to train tomorrow guys promise spent all weekend c.unted seeing as my gears bunk I thought fuk it.


Go team tinder!!

Fuukin **** about this gear :/ can't wait to try D-hacks now, just need sort some pennies cos I'm on my **** atm.

Get some tiddy pics up in MA


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Wtf, what lab is it mate?
> 
> I'm married so out of touch with all this dating/tinder shvt. What is it more for fvcking or are you after a long term relationship?


Relationship mate, was with my ex from 18 until aged 32 split 4 months. I'm a sad c.unt need female company hate being on my own, sucks. (gay soft tw4t signing out)


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Go team tinder!!
> 
> Fuukin **** about this gear :/ can't wait to try D-hacks now, just need sort some pennies cos I'm on my **** atm.
> 
> Get some tiddy pics up in MA


My tren is sound, the test is bunk going to use the other vial and see if that vial was just a bad one seeing as everyone seems to w4nk about the lab, Ive never not used WC don't know why I switched. Can't I just post tits in here lol


----------



## ryan93 (Aug 24, 2014)

swan1 i like your style mate, all that small talk is boring and time wasting... i think ill now cut straight to the chase and as you said if it doesnt work plenty more tinder babes  .... not so good about the Faf gear the guy that mentioned d-hacks. cant go wrong with them in my eyes. their new range oils are meant to be very successful.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Date tonight so naturally training was chest and triceps

Flat BB Bench 60kg x 12 x 12 x 12 70 kg x 2 80kg x 2 90kg 1 (I have 8 weeks to add 35kg and a rep to my bench) Gonna smash this

Cable crossover level 4 x 10, 8 level 3 failure straight into level 2 failure then level 1 20 reps

DB Press 20kg 5 reps then hold into a negative until I collapse times 3 sets

Tricep pushdowns level 4 x 12 x 8

Fcuked post workout 60g of protein 4 slices of toast butter and marmite.

Weight exactly the same as the start 15 stone


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good workout there pal, have fun tonight


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

No Gym today Grrrrrr car has 300 miles on the clock and a warning light is already on so I'm sat with my thumb up my ass in the garage waiting for it to be fixed.

Date was good, she hates soaps hates big brother, hates Xfactor like swords and fighting and is funny as fook. Only down side is she is literally tiny 5 foot 2 and probably 7 stone at a guess I think I could do some damage lol. Seeing again so we'll see


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Only down side is she is literally tiny 5 foot 2 and probably 7 stone at a guess I think I could do some damage lol. Seeing again so we'll see


This is an up side you numpty! 

How old is she?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> This is an up side you numpty!
> 
> How old is she?


31 mate, she seems very sweet an innocent. My ex had no sense of humour and was far from sweet and innocent but I think I want sweet and innocent but not too innocent. I'll find out soon enough I guess


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> 31 mate, she seems very sweet an innocent. My ex had no sense of humour and was far from sweet and innocent but I think I want sweet and innocent but not too innocent. I'll find out soon enough I guess


When your putting your pork in her you mean? :001_tt2:

You want a sweet, innocent, faithful, good humoured lass, but an absolute slvt in the bedroom?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> You want a sweet, innocent, faithful, good humoured lass, but an absolute slvt in the bedroom?


Yeah do they exist?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> No Gym today Grrrrrr car has 300 miles on the clock and a warning light is already on so I'm sat with my thumb up my ass in the garage waiting for it to be fixed.
> 
> Date was good, she hates soaps hates big brother, hates Xfactor like swords and fighting and is funny as fook. *Only down side is she is literally tiny 5 foot 2 and probably 7 stone at a guess I think I could do some damage lol. Seeing again so we'll see*


That's what ya want, get splitting her, bet it's like a mouses ear hole.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> That's what ya want, get splitting her, bet it's like a mouses ear hole.


I'm 6 foot 4 in socks she had high heels on and came up to well.....I dunno just above my belt lol


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah do they exist?


So I've been told, not personally found one myself where it all ties into a single package though. :laugh:

If you do, put a f*cking ring on her finger! :001_tt2:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Top banana


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Top banana


Thing is Sir Dave, I can't log into Tinder at all now as she'll see if I've logged in she may go all bat sh!t on me, but the temptation just to pass the time is still there lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I'm 6 foot 4 in socks she had high heels on and came up to well.....I dunno just above my belt lol


Lol. It's better her being petit than turning up and her being a unit. Glad it went well for you, you must of smiled more haha.

Do you know what's up with the motor yet? You got a new 4 series ain't ya?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. It's better her being petit than turning up and her being a unit. Glad it went well for you, you must of smiled more haha.
> 
> Do you know what's up with the motor yet? You got a new 4 series ain't ya?


cheers mate, haha I did smile because she actually had a sense of humour. Yeah 4 series mate, just the Xenon Bulb blew up and they need to replace it and they have none in stock until 4pm so got to go home now and then collect in the morning


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> cheers mate, haha I did smile because she actually had a sense of humour. Yeah 4 series mate, just the Xenon Bulb blew up and they need to replace it and they have none in stock until 4pm so got to go home now and then collect in the morning


Nice car. How you finding it? What it like on petrol? I had a 330i m sport coupe and it was fvcking terrible. Think the book said it did 28mpg and I used to get about 17-18. If you put your foot flat to the floor you could watch the gauge go down lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Nice car. How you finding it? What it like on petrol? I had a 330i m sport coupe and it was fvcking terrible. Think the book said it did 28mpg and I used to get about 17-18. If you put your foot flat to the floor you could watch the gauge go down lol


I swapped it mate. I had a 428i sport on lease (3 year) petrol it was uber w4nk on fuel 20 farting around town, 10-15 caning it. I got a 435dMsport on a 2 year lease its 70 more BHP standard than the petrol 4 wheel drive and does more MPG. Its chipped to 370bhp its a no brainer it murders the 428i


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I swapped it mate. I had a 428i sport on lease (3 year) petrol it was uber w4nk on fuel 20 farting around town, 10-15 caning it. I got a 435dMsport on a 2 year lease its 70 more BHP standard than the petrol 4 wheel drive and does more MPG. Its chipped to 370bhp its a no brainer it murders the 428i


Fvck me it must fly. Mine was 282 bhp I think and that was quick. Little bit gellous if I'm honest lol. I gotta get something big and sensible now my misses is expecting again


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Fvck me it must fly. Mine was 282 bhp I think and that was quick. Little bit gellous if I'm honest lol. I gotta get something big and sensible now my misses is expecting again


Don't be jelous mate. my ex was loaded I didn't have a mortgage was with her 14 years, put 10k savings down on the car pay 600 per month then she threw me out lol. I now have had to move home as I have no deposit for a mortgage and pay 600pcm for a car I can't live in. I didn't think I would split from her lol, how wrong was I


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Don't be jelous mate. my ex was loaded I didn't have a mortgage was with her 14 years, put 10k savings down on the car pay 600 per month then she threw me out lol. I now have had to move home as I have no deposit for a mortgage and pay 600pcm for a car I can't live in. I didn't think I would split from her lol, how wrong was I


When you put it like that lol.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> When you put it like that lol.


As with most peoples lives things arent always what they seem. Best of luck with the new addition mate


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Swan, your saying your ex was minted? So she was your sugar mummy?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

silverzx said:


> Swan, your saying your ex was minted? So she was your sugar mummy?


He said she was minted, not rich and 60yo lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I had to sell my V8 audi when my cvnt of an X kicked me out :/ was a sad day.

How come can't log into tinder Swan? I'll be so proud when you score haha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Dave I can't log in incase the latest lady still thinks I'm on the prowl I'm guessing this wouldn't be prudent in getting my end away, seeing her again Sunday not sure I can wait that long


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Dave I can't log in incase the latest lady still thinks I'm on the prowl I'm guessing this wouldn't be prudent in getting my end away, seeing her again Sunday not sure I can wait that long


Log in then unmatch her  if you pop up on her screen again it means she's back on tinder and swiping away......


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Log in then unmatch her  if you pop up on her screen again it means she's back on tinder and swiping away......


Sounds dangerous Won't she just log in and see I've unmatched her and think I'm a snake? Ps your sneaky ways alarm me


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Log in then unmatch her  if you pop up on her screen again it means she's back on tinder and swiping away......


Just checked she hasn't even logged in since yesterday, she's clearly pleased with the goods on offer. Anyway it's time to inject my eye ball with 8ml of test


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

It's only 3 more sleeps after tonight. Women are well slippery, if she thinks your half decent she'll be checking up on you. If it was me id wait til after youve met her again before I started prowling. Play with fire and you'll get burnt lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> It's only 3 more sleeps after tonight. Women are well slippery, if she thinks your half decent she'll be checking up on you. If it was me id wait til after youve met her again before I started prowling. Play with fire and you'll get burnt lol


Agreed I think @sneeky_dave is corrupting me  Tbf she only joined tinder and had one date previous to me he took her to nando's then to weatherspoons. I wasnt competing with much PMSL. You can't take a woman to weatherspoons looool


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Agreed I think @sneeky_dave is corrupting me  Tbf she only joined tinder and had one date previous to me he took her to nando's then to weatherspoons. I wasnt competing with much PMSL. You can't take a woman to weatherspoons looool


Ain't @sneeky_dave playing the field though? Sure I read somewhere he's banging a different bird every week. And no you can't take a women weatherspoons lol, if you wanna make a good first impression and on a first date they mean everything. Good luck for Sunday anyway


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Sounds dangerous Won't she just log in and see I've unmatched her and think I'm a snake? Ps your sneaky ways alarm me


Sheeeet son.

Tell her you've deleted tinder! That's why your not showing as a match. Boom she'll be foaming at the gash.

Just get an app hider on your phone so tinder isn't dinging away when your with her.

Shiit my name ain't dave n I'm not black but I can be a sneaky mofo


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Ain't @sneeky_dave playing the field though? Sure I read somewhere he's banging a different bird every week. And no you can't take a women weatherspoons lol, if you wanna make a good first impression and on a first date they mean everything. Good luck for Sunday anyway


I managed 8 in 9 weeks. Still kinda seeing a lass off tinder still..... I can hear it calling me haha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Sheeeet son.
> 
> Tell her you've deleted tinder! That's why your not showing as a match. Boom she'll be foaming at the gash.
> 
> ...


Ffs lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm determined to put some weight on this cycle so this mornings pre gym food was 3 sausage 3 bacon double egg sandwich washed down with a can of coke 600mg of test and 200mg of tren.

Collected the car from the garage all sorted the sales rep comes running over (when Im stood with my old man) and said fcuk me you came into the pub car park hot the other night flying in sideways all sorts. I was like nah mate that wasn't me.....he was like it was i know the plate. My old mans just stood whilst I'm sorta staring at the guy mumbling stfu lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Today's Training Shoulders

55kg Barbell Strict OHP 55kg x 8 x 8 50kg x 8

Front Plate Raise 20kg 3 x 12

Seated db Press 15kg db's 10, 10 , 8

Standing DB lateral raises 7.5kg 3 x 8

PWO 50grams of protein from whey and some simple carbs


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I'm determined to put some weight on this cycle so this mornings pre gym food was 3 sausage 3 bacon double egg sandwich washed down with a can of coke 600mg of test and 200mg of tren.
> 
> Collected the car from the garage all sorted the sales rep comes running over (when Im stood with my old man) and said fcuk me you came into the pub car park hot the other night flying in sideways all sorts. I was like nah mate that wasn't me.....he was like it was i know the plate. My old mans just stood whilst I'm sorta staring at the guy mumbling stfu lol


Do you not care about adding fat? Or is tren that good you can eat **** and put on weight without putting on fat? Have you switched labs yet?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Do you not care about adding fat? Or is tren that good you can eat **** and put on weight without putting on fat? Have you switched labs yet?


Yeah I care about putting on fat mate. Usually 500mg of test and after 3 weeks I'm up well over a stone in water and running letro like a madman to keep it in check. I'm just injecting the test because its there, its not test I think its just water. The Tren is sound and I mix it with that. Going to open the other vial and see if its as sh!t it seems sterile so why not lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah I care about putting on fat mate. Usually 500mg of test and after 3 weeks I'm up well over a stone in water and running letro like a madman to keep it in check. I'm just injecting the test because its there, its not test I think its just water. The Tren is sound and I mix it with that. Going to open the other vial and see if its as sh!t it seems sterile so why not lol


I have to to be careful what I eat. my 6 pack has virtually gone now not that I'm too bothered, summers done and I like my food so until the new year I ain't gonna worry to much. Hopefully the new vial will be ok


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I have to to be careful what I eat. my 6 pack has virtually gone now not that I'm too bothered, summers done and I like my food so until the new year I ain't gonna worry to much. Hopefully the new vial will be ok


Never can be bothered to have a 6 pack its too hard work and at 6 foot 4 I look ill in clothes unless I was carrying boat loads of mass. I just tend to stick to circa 15% year round


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Been a long time since I had a 6 pack. I'll deal with my details once I don't feel skinny 

@SwAn1 I imagine it's different for taller people etc, I'm only 5'8" so hopefully should look reasonable stocky by the time I'm done.

What area you from @SwAn1 ?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Been a long time since I had a 6 pack. I'll deal with my details once I don't feel skinny
> 
> @SwAn1 I imagine it's different for taller people etc, I'm only 5'8" so hopefully should look reasonable stocky by the time I'm done.
> 
> What area you from @SwAn1 ?


Yeah I need to be 14 stone for a six pack and look silly tall at that weight

Worcester mate, you?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Never can be bothered to have a 6 pack its too hard work and at 6 foot 4 I look ill in clothes unless I was carrying boat loads of mass. I just tend to stick to circa 15% year round


I'm 6.1 14 bang on and I would say around 14-16% bf, can just see the outlines. I would like to be 14.7-15 and leanish maybe 12-14%. My legs need to grow and I would like another inch on the guns but there will always be room for improvement and doubt I'll ever be 100% happy


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm 6.1 14 bang on and I would say around 14-16% bf, can just see the outlines. I would like to be 14.7-15 and leanish maybe 12-14%. My legs need to grow and I would like another inch on the guns but there will always be room for improvement and doubt I'll ever be 100% happy


Being tall sucks, my arms are just over 17 and look tiny lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Being tall sucks, my arms are just over 17 and look tiny lol


You got an inch in me lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah I need to be 14 stone for a six pack and look silly tall at that weight
> 
> Worcester mate, you?


Sunny Stoke



Abc987 said:


> You got an inch in me lol


Something wrong comparing inches with a bloke online


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Last night I decided to have a monster carb up two massive fcuk off plates of rice in the evening. I slept 10 hours (the pumps in the gym today were painful)

Todays Breakfast Pre Workout

10 Large Duck Eggs - 90g of Protein, 80 g of fat and about 1300 calories. I had to look it up as I felt a bit sick after eating them

Today's Training

Bent Over DB Rows 30kg 3 x 8

Shrugs 30kg db's x 20 x 19 x 17

BB Rows 60kg x 15, 15, 13

Lat pulldowns level 7 15 reps 30 second rest 13 reps 30 secs rest 8 reps

EZ Bar Curl 20kg + bar 8, 8, 6 decline hold negative

Sun bed for 6 mins as my skin is mank


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Todays Diet's been Pretty good

10 eggs for breakfast

2 chicken fillets and a plate of rice

chicken kebab

Garlic Chilli Chicken and rice, cheese naan

A packet of crisps 3 pints of Lager and some Letro to play it safe!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Much weight gain yet?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Much weight gain yet?


A few pounds not much, my skin is fcuked mind on 60mg of tane per day and gram upon gram of antibiotics


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

My missus keeps saying I'm looking better but my weights stayed the same for a few months now..... Lifts are increasingly slowly buy surly.

Definitely enjoying Stronglifts!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> My missus keeps saying I'm looking better but my weights stayed the same for a few months now..... Lifts are increasingly slowly buy surly.
> 
> Definitely enjoying Stronglifts!


My weights the same, I look better and lifts are up not sure what to make of it tbh. Me thinks tren and muscle memory


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> My weights the same, I look better and lifts are up not sure what to make of it tbh. Me thinks tren and muscle memory


I'm building upon my 10st frame tho haha I dunno.

As long as I'm getting stronger and looking better I'm not that fussed about scales.

Gonna bunker down over winter with a long bulk (and some lovely, lovely gear) and hopefully be in a good shape for a summer cut without looking like a crack head after.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm building upon my 10st frame tho haha I dunno.
> 
> As long as I'm getting stronger and looking better I'm not that fussed about scales.
> 
> Gonna bunker down over winter with a long bulk (and some lovely, lovely gear) and hopefully be in a good shape for a summer cut without looking like a crack head after.


Get a journal going, if not for the training the banter and your tinder adventures!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Get a journal going, if not for the training the banter and your tinder adventures!


I've always considered this but really don't have the patience to listen to people tell me about my genetic potential bla bla fuukin bla. Too many keyboard warriors and geniuses for my liking.

I'm seeing a lass off tinder atm so no tinder antics for me atm. I was so close to the 'UKM carrot' up a lass..... I had the carrot written n everything but bottled it at the last minute :/ she was the lass I took cable ties (pre made in handcuffs) and lube for the first time I met her. Awesome.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I've always considered this but really don't have the patience to listen to people tell me about my genetic potential bla bla fuukin bla. Too many keyboard warriors and geniuses for my liking.
> 
> I'm seeing a lass off tinder atm so no tinder antics for me atm. I was so close to the 'UKM carrot' up a lass..... I had the carrot written n everything but bottled it at the last minute :/ she was the lass I took cable ties (pre made in handcuffs) and lube for the first time I met her. Awesome.


Fpmsl you crazy c.unt. You won't get any tw4ts chatting sh1t unless you make a journal and never train and then moan about gains. I don't make out to be anything other than a reccy trainer and everyone's been sound in here!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Fpmsl you crazy c.unt. You won't get any tw4ts chatting sh1t unless you make a journal and never train and then moan about gains. I don't make out to be anything other than a reccy trainer and everyone's been sound in here!


True I suppose.....


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Gotta stop skipping leg day like a ***.

Anyway

Flat BB Bench 60kg 3 x 10 80 kg x 2 90kg x 1 95kg x 1

Flat db Bench 25kg 3 x 8

Tricep push downs 3 sets of whatever weight cant remember each to failure then 4th set to failure on level down

Cable Crossovers Level 4 to failure down through each level to failure with 20 seconds rest between sets

40kg CG bench 1 x 10

PWO 50g of protein 20g of fast acting carbs + 1 sausage and a cigarette


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Today's training

Standing barbell strict ohp 60kg x 6 x 6 50kg x 8

Front plate raises 20kg 15, 15 , 12

Seated db press 17.5kg db's 13, 11, 9

Standing lateral raises

7.5kg db's 10,10 6.5kg x 10

Lifts going up all good everything is coming back far quicker than I expected after a year off and only back at it for 4 weeks.

Operation get laid: going ok ish on that front lol like the woman I met on tinder she seems into me but she lives an hour away and is applying for jobs a further hour away and is always busy with prep for interviews exams etc etc. so meh not sure that will go anywhere.

Spoke to the ex yesterday and she got the full tren rage experience the horrible ****ing bitch lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Right just banged in 2ml of test 600mg and 200mg of tren in my delt with a 5/8th of an inch green fml. There was fcuking blood everywhere.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Right just banged in 2ml of test 600mg and 200mg of tren in my delt with a 5/8th of an inch green fml. There was fcuking blood everywhere.


This is why I don't want to jab. :death:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Hahaha. I'm guessing you've ordered some pins now? My mate uses greens, he says it's faster :/


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Right just banged in 2ml of test 600mg and 200mg of tren in my delt with a 5/8th of an inch green fml. There was fcuking blood everywhere.


Why the **** would you use a green? The thought of that makes me feel funny. I am a tart though. I'm Yet to jab myself, got the misses to do it last cycle in my ass where I couldn't see. Next cycle I'll be running short esters and she's already said I need to man up and that she ain't doing it eod.

How's the dating going? Take it from the post above Sundays date never went ahead?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Why the **** would you use a green? The thought of that makes me feel funny. I am a tart though. I'm Yet to jab myself, got the misses to do it last cycle in my ass where I couldn't see. Next cycle I'll be running short esters and she's already said I need to man up and that she ain't doing it eod.
> 
> How's the dating going? Take it from the post above Sundays date never went ahead?


I only had a green pin mate, it was green pin or fcuk all. Date wise, I saw her saturday night instead, going alright cheers. She was clear to point out (as I can't see her all this week) we're not in a relationship we've only seen each other a couple of times. I replied I know we're not in a fcuking relationship we havent even slept together yet, she replied 'yeah and you'll have to wait a while for that' LMAO FFS w4nking is getting tedious


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Today's Training

DB Rows 30kg each x 15 x 15 x 13

Shrugs 35kg db's x 20 x 20 x 17

Bent over barbell Rows 70kg x 12 x 12 x 9

Level 7 lat pull downs x 20 x 17 x 13

EZ curls 20kg plus bar 10,10,9

Seated DB curls 7.5kg x 10 x 10 x 12 then partials and negatives

PWO no shakes no time for breakfast so having a pint of milk 5 raw eggs and a fish pie LMAO


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I only had a green pin mate, it was green pin or fcuk all. Date wise, I saw her saturday night instead, going alright cheers. She was clear to point out (as I can't see her all this week) we're not in a relationship we've only seen each other a couple of times. I replied I know we're not in a fcuking relationship we havent even slept together yet, she replied 'yeah and you'll have to wait a while for that' LMAO FFS w4nking is getting tedious


If shed of put out after a couple of hours you would of got your nuts in but that would of been that. I'd rather a bird make me work for it a bit if I was after a relationship, not too much though lol.

Fvck using a green, I ain't man enough for that, id of waited. That's like injecting yourself with a scaffold pole!!!!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

I take it green's are one of the wider pins?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

silverzx said:


> I take it green's are one of the wider pins?


A green is what you draw the oil with


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> If shed of put out after a couple of hours you would of got your nuts in but that would of been that. I'd rather a bird make me work for it a bit if I was after a relationship, not too much though lol.
> 
> Fvck using a green, I ain't man enough for that, id of waited. That's like injecting yourself with a scaffold pole!!!!


This is true but how many dates do u leave it lol what if she's pants in bed couldn't be any worse than my ex that lay there like a sack of spuds so she hasn't got much to do lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

silverzx said:


> I take it green's are one of the wider pins?


They're like a sharpened piece of scaffold pipe.

No fvcking way would i jab one in my delt!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> A green is what you draw the oil with


Oh right..? :laugh:



SwAn1 said:


> This is true but how many dates do u leave it lol what if she's pants in bed couldn't be any worse than my ex that lay there like a sack of spuds so she hasn't got much to do lol


Lmao! Nothing worse then that really is there. :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> This is true but how many dates do u leave it lol what if she's pants in bed couldn't be any worse than my ex that lay there like a sack of spuds so she hasn't got much to do lol


Lol. 3 months without a bunk up doubt you'll have time to figure out if she's any good. You'll probably just get the tip in and blow your beans haha


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. 3 months without a bunk up doubt you'll have time to figure out if she's any good. You'll probably just get the tip in and blow your beans haha


And she'll sack him off for being a **** lay haha


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Sounds like a job for the old Viagra. :devil2: :gun_bandana:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> And she'll sack him off for being a **** lay haha


This worries me. Being on a cycle I go round hers and I'm sat there with a constant semi, she then goes and parks herself on my lap not sure what to do with the fcuking thing. I may have to keep a line of MDMA in my pocket at all times so when she finally puts out I can fcuk off to the toilet for 5 mins and do a big line. I can fcuk for hours on MDMA and never come lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> Sounds like a job for the old Viagra. :devil2: :gun_bandana:


Either that or picture fcuking @sneeky_dave in my head to make me last a minute


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Right, one month in and I'm pretty chuffed with my progress; here are lifts from September 1st then October 1st

*1st September*

Flat DB Bench 20kg db's (pmsl) 3 x 10

Flat BB Bench 60kg x 8 50kg x 7 x 5

DB Flies 5kg db's 3 x 8

Cable Crossovers level 3 to 1 drop setted

Tricep pushdowns level 6 20, 19, 16

*1st October*

Flat BB Bench 60kg 3 x 10 80 kg x 2 90kg x 1 95kg x 1

Flat db Bench 25kg 3 x 8

Tricep push downs 3 sets of whatever weight cant remember each to failure then 4th set to failure on level down

Cable Crossovers Level 4 to failure down through each level to failure with 20 seconds rest between sets

40kg CG bench 1 x 10

*1st September *

Bent Over DB Rows 20kg 10,10,9

Barbell Rows 50kg 10,10,8

EZ Curls 25kg 10,8,6

DB Curls 5kg 15, 12, 10

Lat pull Down level 6 3 x 10

*1st October*

DB Rows 30kg each x 15 x 15 x 13

Shrugs 35kg db's x 20 x 20 x 17

Bent over barbell Rows 70kg x 12 x 12 x 9

Level 7 lat pull downs x 20 x 17 x 13

EZ curls 20kg plus bar 10,10,9

Seated DB curls 7.5kg x 10 x 10 x 12 then partials and negatives

*1st September*

Barbell OHP 40kg 10,10,9 (loooool)

Lateral Raises 7kg 15, 12, 10

Front PLate raises 15kg 3 x 10

*1st October*

55kg Barbell Strict OHP 55kg x 8 x 8 50kg x 8

Front Plate Raise 20kg 3 x 12

Seated db Press 15kg db's 10, 10 , 8

Standing DB lateral raises 7.5kg 3 x 8

Seated DB Press 20kg 10,10,9


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Either that or picture fcuking @sneeky_dave in my head to make me last a minute


Get a blue tooth headset and I'll talk you through it Bro, I gotcha back!! Haha


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Lifts have improved a substantial amount over a month definitely!


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

Where are the pics, Mr Grey?


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

why no reply? where are you?


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

Come back


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> Where are the pics, Mr Grey?


Ffs not u in here x


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

The most brutal workout ever

Legs & chest

Front squat 60kg 9,9,7

Leg press 80kg 5 x 10

Leg extensions 5 x 10

Hamstring extensions level 3 3 x10 (not made for tall people those things)

Flat bb bench 70kg 10,10,8

80kg x 1 90kg x 1 100kg x 1

Cable crossover level 4 to failure straight into level 3 to failure no rest stop when cables empty.

Flat db bench 25kg x 5 ( I just couldn't move the weight not like it was too heavy just my body was saying fcuk off I'm knackered, training on empty)

22.5kg x 6

Collapsed and left the gym


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> The most brutal workout ever
> 
> Legs & chest
> 
> ...


Fvck chest and legs in the same sesh. Push/pull/legs for me tried other ways but always go back to this. Good to see your lifts going up as quick as they are though


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

Im going to watch warrior as it still gives me goosebumps....in tap out full dress

Good session there, keep going!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

No training this morning have seriously cut down on my drinking hate the hangovers did a litre of Bacardi with the old man last night, far cry from where I was 4 weeks ago it was a litre a day to myself lol. Will try and train later, good thing is I look lean today. Good thing it's reinstalled heavy drinking is bollox , onwards and upwards just having 8 spoons of instant coffee before work


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

I swear everything you take is in massive quantities! (8 spoons of coffee) :laugh:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like progress going well mate


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> I swear everything you take is in massive quantities! (8 spoons of coffee) :laugh:


I'm all or nothing mate, I gamble I spunk shed loads I take drugs I consume half of columbia, I try and use this to my advantage as when I get stuck in to training I train like a beast sometimes twice per day. Leaving all that sh!t behind and trying to focus on training. Just need to find a woman to keep me rained in. Scared the other lass off, by being being a bit persitant plus think she's realised I'm a basket case lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Adz said:


> Sounds like progress going well mate


Yeah happy with it, just had my 6 eggs raw with a pint of milk and a plate of chilli con carne and time to hit the gym


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Shoulders

Strict standing by overhead press 60kg x 6 x 6 x 5 (getting there but by bit)

Front plate raises 20kg x 15 x 15 x 13

Seated db press 20kg db's 10, 10 last was a partial 15kg x 8

Lateral raises 7.5kg 3 x 10

Happy with that seeing as I'm dehydrated and hungover

PWO 5 large duck eggs


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

Adz said:


> Sounds like progress going well mate


you look like a bloke I know in your avi, his names 'gar' like jam jar.


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Shoulders
> 
> Strict standing by overhead press 60kg x 6 x 6 x 5 (getting there but by bit)
> 
> ...


sounds like a quacking session and PWO


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Excess FTW


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

NotForTheWeak said:


> you look like a bloke I know in your avi, his names 'gar' like jam jar.


Haha not me squire


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Diets been ok today 10 eggs a pint of milk a plate of chilli con carne 400g of steak 100g of pasta 2 slices of toast and a custard slice, hit 250g of protein plus that's all that matters. Weighing in at 15 stone 7 even the old man said I was looking bigger then the cheeky c.unt said I take it u don't train legs though? Lol


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

I like your dad, is his name cwis?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Diets been ok today 10 eggs a pint of milk a plate of chilli con carne 400g of steak 100g of pasta 2 slices of toast and a custard slice, hit 250g of protein plus that's all that matters. Weighing in at 15 stone 7 even the old man said I was looking bigger then the cheeky c.unt said I take it u don't train legs though? Lol


Do you take any supplements? Or just whole foods? Dunno how the fvck you eat 100 eggs a week. I like eggs but after a week or 2 having them ed I get sick of them. Don't think I could Have them raw either


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Do you take any supplements? Or just whole foods? Dunno how the fvck you eat 100 eggs a week. I like eggs but after a week or 2 having them ed I get sick of them. Don't think I could Have them raw either


I use supps mate, tren test sometimes deca lol stuff like whey creative etc, nah mate it's a load of b0llox a con and a waste of money I thought they only existed for newbies suckered into thinking it'll turn them into arnie


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> I like your dad, is his name cwis?


Nah mate he's old and bald like u!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I use supps mate, tren test sometimes deca lol stuff like whey creative etc, nah mate it's a load of b0llox a con and a waste of money I thought they only existed for newbies suckered into thinking it'll turn them into arnie


I'm one of those suckers. I have 3 shakes a day. They are convenient though (just making myself feel better) lol


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Nah mate he's old and bald like u!


at least his trains legs

http://sd.keepcalm-o-matic.co.uk/i/keep-calm-and-never-tapout.png


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I took creatine once, I found my self developing an Austrian accent and kept shouting "get too zeee Audiiii" all the time


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm one of those suckers. I have 3 shakes a day. They are convenient though (just making myself feel better) lol


They serve a purpose mate but if they did a savoury one I'd probably use them but as soon as I down a chocolate shake I crave something really dirty savoury wise like toast pizza cock in my mouth etc


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I took creatine once, I found my self developing an Austrian accent and kept shouting "get too zeee Audiiii" all the time


FLMAO!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> They serve a purpose mate but if they did a savoury one I'd probably use them but as soon as I down a chocolate shake I crave something really dirty savoury wise like toast pizza cock in my mouth etc


Lol I know what you mean. Was just wondering as I thought 90% of lifters have a shake or 2 but I've never seen you mention them. Better the way your getting the cals in, as I said they're just convenient


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol I know what you mean. Was just wondering as I thought 90% of lifters have a shake or 2 but I've never seen you mention them. Better the way your getting the cals in, as I said they're just convenient


I do buy one from the gym fridge now and again if I'm running late but I love my food and training allows me to eat loads


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Tinder Update:

The lass I was seeing doesnt seem that keen anymore, so Ive started swiping again. Surprised really got loads of matches when I first joined, fit ones too, now I get fuk all. I'm using sneeky dave's opening line and its not going down too well. Wingman you need to up your game, its been 4 months blud innit!

Ive also changed my settings to 'Jimmy Savile' Settings roll on the 18 year olds lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Tinder Update:
> 
> The lass I was seeing doesnt seem that keen anymore, so Ive started swiping again. Surprised really got loads of matches when I first joined, fit ones too, now I get fuk all. I'm using sneeky dave's opening line and its not going down too well. Wingman you need to up your game, its been 4 months blud innit!
> 
> Ive also changed my settings to 'Jimmy Savile' Settings roll on the 18 year olds lol


Whats sneakys line?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Whats sneakys line?


It's probably in the thread somewhere, I forget now.

@SwAn1 I got through every woman in a 100 mile radius 3 times cos I kept making new accounts........ I slept with 8 birds after probably 4,000 swipes.

D+ must try harder.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> It's probably in the thread somewhere, I forget now.
> 
> @SwAn1 I got through every woman in a 100 mile radius 3 times cos I kept making new accounts........ I slept with 8 birds after probably 4,000 swipes.
> 
> D+ must try harder.


Something along the lines of ' We've both swiped right, I would ask you how you are but I guess you've already been asked that a million times, so we'll presume your fine. Message back if you want to chat?

I Matched a polish bird she messaged me first with just 'Hi Swan' I mean WTF. So I sent her back in polish 'Do you wanna fcuk' oddly she hasnt responded


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh yea 

Maybe the Swan name is confusing dem hoes?

Have you photoshopped the shiit out of your photos? From talking to tinder skanks if your stood with a group of mates or got your shirt off they think your a tool. Smiling is important apparently even tho I look like my dogs just died haha.

I'm tempted to get an account on the go to try my luck again...... I'm kinda loosely seeing a lass tho...... And I've literally not a penny to buy food let alone travel to birds atm till I get paid next Friday. Times are hard atm haha.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah I'm skint too, one pic is of me walking my mutt through the sea in a wife beater guns out others are just straight profile smiling pics


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah I'm skint too, one pic is of me walking my mutt through the sea in a wife beater guns out others are just straight profile smiling pics


Do you swipe yes to everyone? You can unmatch the proper munters later and just practice on the below par matches


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I would be throwing up eating 10 eggs, can't stand the taste of them


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Do you swipe yes to everyone? You can unmatch the proper munters later and just practice on the below par matches


Yeah I swipe like 1 in 2 lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

@sneeky_dave your line worked had a hottie on the real within 5 mins I blew it and she blocked FLMAO! Off to the gym!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Something along the lines of ' We've both swiped right, I would ask you how you are but I guess you've already been asked that a million times, so we'll presume your fine. Message back if you want to chat?
> 
> I Matched a polish bird she messaged me first with just 'Hi Swan' I mean WTF. So I sent her back in polish 'Do you wanna fcuk' oddly she hasnt responded


Don't people normally start with hello? They do round here anyway lol. Classic reply too. don't understand why she hasn't replied, strange!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Don't people normally start with hello? They do round here anyway lol. Classic reply too. don't understand why she hasn't replied, strange!


Not online mate, can you imagine how many messages woman get if you just said 'hello' you get fcuk all back. Out of 30 matches she's the only one to ever message me first. Ive messaged her back and she hasnt even responded at all and is on line. I mean seriously whats the fcuking point.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@sneeky_dave. Hahaha I'm speechless


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Not online mate, can you imagine how many messages woman get if you just said 'hello' you get fcuk all back. Out of 30 matches she's the only one to ever message me first. Ive messaged her back and she hasnt even responded at all and is on line. I mean seriously whats the fcuking point.


Lol. That would wing me up to. You've made me laugh anyway.

I'm well rusty when comes to all this shvt, I'm married so it's been fvcking ages since I threw my best moves and lines about.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

I had a similar experience. Stopped training after I suffered a ruptured appendix. After a few months I started training again and tore my medial ligaments playing football. Another 2 months out. It was a dark time. Lost all my gains and weighed a poultry 11 stone. Soul destroying.

Like you I started training again and after a month or so jumped on 200mg test, 100mg tren, 100mg mast. Lifts went through the roof. My old body started to come out again.

In hindsight I should have waited abit longer to cycle but greed got the better of me.

Its surprising how much muscle memory takes place. Within the first month (compound free) my lifts were progressing rapidly.

Enjoy your journey mate.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Sometimes I'd send them

Today's topics of discussion are bacon, what would win if a pigeon fought a 1 eyed squirrel and the current humanitarian crisis in Syria. Take your pick 

Most women replied bacon I shiit you not.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. That would wing me up to. You've made me laugh anyway.
> 
> I'm well rusty when comes to all this shvt, I'm married so it's been fvcking ages since I threw my best moves and lines about.


You're rusty fuk me mate im 33 next month and was with my ex since I was like 5 years old PMSL


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Sometimes I'd send them
> 
> Today's topics of discussion are bacon, what would win if a pigeon fought a 1 eyed squirrel and the current humanitarian crisis in Syria. Take your pick
> 
> Most women replied bacon I shiit you not.


I'll try it if someone actually matches today lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

nickc300 said:


> I had a similar experience. Stopped training after I suffered a ruptured appendix. After a few months I started training again and tore my medial ligaments playing football. Another 2 months out. It was a dark time. Lost all my gains and weighed a poultry 11 stone. Soul destroying.
> 
> Like you I started training again and after a month or so jumped on 200mg test, 100mg tren, 100mg mast. Lifts went through the roof. My old body started to come out again.
> 
> ...


Loving it mate, may just stay on gear forever


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Today's Training

Bent Over DB Rows 35kg's 10,8 30kg's 8

Shrugs 35kg 3 x 20 (annoying I want more weight but my grip goes, my grips pretty good but these db handles are like the size of coke cans)

20kg plate each hand shrugs x 20

Barbell rows 80kg 3 x 15 (flying up in weight these)

EZ curls 20kg plus bar 15, 11, 10

Standing db curls 7.5kg x 10 x 9 then partials

Seeing as Ive put on 2kg's in weight this week due to dirtying up my diet I thought I'd throw in a bit of bench press

80kg 3 x 80

90 x 1

100 x 1

110kg x 1 (really fooking hard, no spotter thought i was gonna die) New pb for the journal

PWO meal 2 tortilla wraps filled with one can of tuna and a tablespoon of mayo, 3 slices of bacon in two slices of white bread, half a pint of milk and six eggs raw.

Off to the pub now


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Not online mate, can you imagine how many messages woman get if you just said 'hello' you get fcuk all back. Out of 30 matches she's the only one to ever message me first. Ive messaged her back and she hasnt even responded at all and is on line. I mean seriously whats the fcuking point.


On Tinder my first message is just "Hey "... I always get a reply lol


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Just read few pages of this journal and you sound bit of a nut case hahah...I like it - keep going !


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

MrGRoberts said:


> On Tinder my first message is just "Hey "... I always get a reply lol


You must be better looking that us fuuk nuggets


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Damn you all.........I'm going on tinder soon as im home......If my missus clocks me, @SwAn1 I'm coming to live with you!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

. Working on this one lol not going great


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

this ones tough too


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Fcuked of with Tinder and dating, everyone I meet thinks Im a basket case. Good looking but mental. Oh well, fcuk it


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

id tap your fine little ass, blud! me, you, warrior, tap outs and a bottle of ribena


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Took far too much coke last nite time for some AM cardio, potential heart attack lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Hotter than lots of my matches...... I look like Barry fuukin chuckle haha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Hotter than lots of my matches...... I look like Barry fuukin chuckle haha


I don't get anywhere with them mate they match but it's like pulling out teeth to get then to chat. Swan zero game FTW


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm trying sort tinder now but it won't send my confirmation code FFS


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm trying sort tinder now but it won't send my confirmation code FFS


Confirmation code?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

When the app is first downloaded....... It tries to send a text code to my phone but fails FFS


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Never happened with mine I installed last week


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm ready smash my phone


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm ready smash my phone


Weird why the fcuk would you want Tinder to have your phone number seems strange the app has gone that way. You tried sending it to a different phone. You seem like a guy that would have 2 mobile phones


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Weird why the fcuk would you want Tinder to have your phone number seems strange the app has gone that way. You tried sending it to a different phone. You seem like a guy that would have 2 mobile phones


Haha my other phones a £7 Nokia 

It's always been that way on Android :/

I wanna get on dem basted hoes God damn it!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Haha my other phones a £7 Nokia
> 
> It's always been that way on Android :/
> 
> I wanna get on dem basted hoes God damn it!


I've started filling my diary  - Seeing a pole from Kidderminster Saturday.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I've started filling my diary  - Seeing a pole from Kidderminster Saturday.


Fuuk off!

I'm busy working for a pittance every hour God sends so I've money for my next venture. I ate porridge with hot water today I'm so broke till Friday :/

But soon I can chase poontang again!


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

A pole from kidderminster? is that Kidderminster upon warsaw?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Fuuk off!
> 
> I'm busy working for a pittance every hour God sends so I've money for my next venture. I ate porridge with hot water today I'm so broke till Friday :/
> 
> But soon I can chase poontang again!


Mate I'm brasic too. Just book em in and worry about cash when the day comes.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> A pole from kidderminster? is that Kidderminster upon warsaw?


haha yeah the other bird I was seeing told me to jog on yesterday so I'm switching nationalities lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Mate I'm brasic too. Just book em in and worry about cash when the day comes.


Porridge made with water mate, that's the lowest of the low haha.

I can't do anything till I sort this bastad app out!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I've started filling my diary  - Seeing a pole from Kidderminster Saturday.


Is that the pol that said hi?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Porridge made with water mate, that's the lowest of the low haha.
> 
> I can't do anything till I sort this bastad app out!!


That is pretty bad. Hard times lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Is that the pol that said hi?


Yeah I said do you wanna fcuk in polish so she basically told me I was a ****. Ten minutes of creeping later and I'm booked in LOL


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Just hit a bird with a good opener she lol'd then hit me with the question I hate 'Why are you on Tinder what are looking for' Ive tried so many different answers and none of them seem to work. I may start using whatever your looking for!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Just hit a bird with a good opener she lol'd then hit me with the question I hate 'Why are you on Tinder what are looking for' Ive tried so many different answers and none of them seem to work. I may start using whatever your looking for!


I was just looking to meet interesting new people..... Skanks to bum!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I was just looking to meet interesting new people..... Skanks to bum!!


Fuk off you don't use that do you. Ten minutes in and I'm looking at another booking at this rate, I'm going to have to tap the old dear up for cash ' Hey mum you wanna see me get laid right?' cough up until pay day lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Fuk off you don't use that do you. Ten minutes in and I'm looking at another booking at this rate, I'm going to have to tap the old dear up for cash ' Hey mum you wanna see me get laid right?' cough up until pay day lol


I don't put the skanks to bum part haha.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I don't put the skanks to bum part haha.


ffs david I just used it. I might actually train tomorrow my gyms shut now


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I've said "don't be shy, show me your pie" and got pics before  if I had money I'd buy a new bastad phone so I could join in haha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I've said "don't be shy, show me your pie" and got pics before  if I had money I'd buy a new bastad phone so I could join in haha


LOL my latest one on the line looks pricey. I wish I was loaded as I reckon you could have 3 or 4 dates every week week in week out, if you spend enough time swiping I must of swiped a 1000 lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> LOL my latest one on the line looks pricey. I wish I was loaded as I reckon you could have 3 or 4 dates every week week in week out, if you spend enough time swiping I must of swiped a 1000 lol


I made sure sex was agreed to before I left the house. In the words or Mr T......... I pity the fool that travels and don't get laid, I ain't gettin on no train sucka!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I made sure sex was agreed to before I left the house. In the words or Mr T......... I pity the fool that travels and don't get laid, I ain't gettin on no train sucka!


Fcuk sake. I must of spent about 300 sheets on fuel, drinks, food etc and only got kissing ffs.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Fcuk sake. I must of spent about 300 sheets on fuel, drinks, food etc and only got kissing ffs.


Shiit the moment we stepped into a drinking establishment I'd announce "pint of strongbow please" with a cheesy grin and get her buying a first round.......


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Shiit the moment we stepped into a drinking establishment I'd announce "pint of strongbow please" with a cheesy grin and get her buying a first round.......


Lol I ordered a pint of thatchers with one bird and she frowned looked down her nose at me and said 'u drinking cider' I attract dem mental bishes


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Lol I ordered a pint of thatchers with one bird and she frowned looked down her nose at me and said 'u drinking cider' I attract dem mental bishes


Should of told her it was your pallet cleanser before your authentic Turkish cuisine later.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Shoulders today:

Standing ohp 60kg 7 , 6 , 6

Front plate raises 20kg 3 x 15

Seated db press 17.5kg's 10, 10, 9

7.5kg lateral raises 3x10 then 6.5kg x 10 then 5kg x 11

PWO milk and 6 raw eggs


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Shoulders today:
> 
> Standing ohp 60kg 7 , 6 , 6
> 
> ...


How you finding the raw eggs? What's the texture like? The thought of it makes me feel sick.

Do you get up early and train before work?

Looks like your progressing every workout, that's a good feeling ain't it. It's shvt natty knowing that my workout is most likely gonna be the same as my last I can't be ****d. Can't wait to jump back on


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

raw eggs are fine.... gulp gulp


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> How you finding the raw eggs? What's the texture like? The thought of it makes me feel sick.
> 
> Do you get up early and train before work?
> 
> Looks like your progressing every workout, that's a good feeling ain't it. It's shvt natty knowing that my workout is most likely gonna be the same as my last I can't be ****d. Can't wait to jump back on


Training natural is b0llox and can't be assed with it. I'm single 32 havent got a woman to answer so no kids on the cards o may just stay on.

I'm progressing nicely, not far away from where I was a year ago in 5 weeks of nuts training.

Eggs raw they are actually better than you think get half a pint of milk then smash in six whole raw eggs this brings it to a pint. Then just mix thoroughly with a fork and down. It just tastes like thicker creamier milk, nowhere near as bad as it sounds give it a try.

Cycle wise what do you mate, usual time on time off sort of thing. Longest Ive done before is 12 weeks lol


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

Blud, I just had a shake innit

2 eggs, 1 scoop of proteinz, 1 block of spinach, 500ml water - Blend - Gulp


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

Should start my own journal

Just about to hit the gym


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Training natural is b0llox and can't be assed with it. I'm single 32 havent got a woman to answer so no kids on the cards o may just stay on.
> 
> I'm progressing nicely, not far away from where I was a year ago in 5 weeks of nuts training.
> 
> ...


Think I might have to give raw eggs a go, it's just the thought of the slimmey texture that's put me off but if you say it ain't that bad I'll have a go.

Cycle wise I've only done 2. I run tbol last Christmas , had about a month off after pct then jumped on a test e/var cycle. I'm like you a bit. I'm 33 next month I'm married, have 1 kid and one on the way so that's me done there so I'm now trying to decide what to do in the future and what's best. I finished pct 4 weeks ago

I've good 2vials of wc nandrotest to run around Christmas that I got quite cheap but I don't know whether add test e towards the end and cruise for a bit then bump it up and add tren before my my holiday end of May and just blast and cruise for a while or come off after the nandrotest and cycle. B/c seems to be what a lot are doing ATM and I'm tempted I just don't wanna fvck myself up in the long run when I do want to come off


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Think I might have to give raw eggs a go, it's just the thought of the slimmey texture that's put me off but if you say it ain't that bad I'll have a go.
> 
> Cycle wise I've only done 2. I run tbol last Christmas , had about a month off after pct then jumped on a test e/var cycle. I'm like you a bit. I'm 33 next month I'm married, have 1 kid and one on the way so that's me done there so I'm now trying to decide what to do in the future and what's best. I finished pct 4 weeks ago
> 
> I've good 2vials of wc nandrotest to run around Christmas that I got quite cheap but I don't know whether add test e towards the end and cruise for a bit then bump it up and add tren before my my holiday end of May and just blast and cruise for a while or come off after the nandrotest and cycle. B/c seems to be what a lot are doing ATM and I'm tempted I just don't wanna fvck myself up in the long run when I do want to come off


Decisions decisions, just don't run loads of tren go bonkers and scare your missus off (No swan)


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> Should start my own journal
> 
> Just about to hit the gym


Do you even lift brah?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Decisions decisions, just don't run loads of tren go bonkers and scare your missus off (No swan)


Lol it ain't that bad is it? Hope tren wasn't the cause of your breakup. I plan on running ace anyway to see how I cope.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol it ain't that bad is it? Hope tren wasn't the cause of your breakup. I plan on running ace anyway to see how I cope.


haha nah me being a bell3nd and her wanting fresh cock was the reason we split. She's getting nailed by some dwarf, bald ugly bodybuilder last time I checked

Probably sneeky_dave


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> haha nah me being a bell3nd and her wanting fresh cock was the reason we split. She's getting nailed by some dwarf, bald ugly bodybuilder last time I checked
> 
> Probably sneeky_dave


Pmsl


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> haha nah me being a bell3nd and her wanting fresh cock was the reason we split. She's getting nailed by some dwarf, bald ugly bodybuilder last time I checked
> 
> Probably sneeky_dave


I'm 10st wet through with long golden locks I'll have you know.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm 10st wet through with long golden locks I'll have you know.


What you aint black? ffs I pictured you to be like a more gangster version of Carlton from fresh prince of Bel Air


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Legs

Front Squat 60kg x 10 x 8 knee felt fooked tried back squat did 12 partials and stopped.

Leg press 80kg 5 x 10

Calf raise x 20 x 19 x 17

Leg Extensions level 7 10 reps into level 6 10 reps down to level 3 30 seconds rest between sets. Legs were like jelly I needed help walking out.

Roast Lamb and all the trimmings post workout. I jabbed 600mg of test and 200mg of tren today a day early as I'm crazy like that.

Sweating loads in the gym.

Weigh in today. 15 stone 8


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> What you aint black? ffs I pictured you to be like a more gangster version of Carlton from fresh prince of Bel Air


Shiit no I ain't black *****! Nor is my name dave. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Shiit no I ain't black *****! Nor is my name dave. Sorry to disappoint.


Boll0x you'll always be 'dave' to me


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

Any training updates?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Trained chest this morning

Flat BB bench 80kg x 9 x 8 x 7

100kg x 1

Cable crossovers usual sets to failure from level 4 to 1 30 seconds rest between sets

Flat db bench 25kg 10,10,9

Skull crushers 30kg x15 x 13

Really happy with how things are going. Dating front, being a tw4t and out of boredom I managed to get loads of matches this week with hotties and got three dates lined up all on the same day in different parts of the country with no cash lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Trained chest this morning
> 
> Flat BB bench 80kg x 9 x 8 x 7
> 
> ...


I left a hotel once, straight to another birds house where I showered, spent the night then left hers to meet another. All within a 15 radius but God was with me that weekend, yes, yes he was.

Found an old WhatsApp contact off tinder, pretty fit I must say, should be seeing her soon as I'm paid! Pics to follow.

Thought about what lab your going with after this runs out? I can't wait buy more  ran out aged ago.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

ploughed any hoes yet? @SwAn1


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I left a hotel once, straight to another birds house where I showered, spent the night then left hers to meet another. All within a 15 radius but God was with me that weekend, yes, yes he was.
> 
> Found an old WhatsApp contact off tinder, pretty fit I must say, should be seeing her soon as I'm paid! Pics to follow.
> 
> Thought about what lab your going with after this runs out? I can't wait buy more  ran out aged ago.


LOL good skills I could learn alot. Lab wise not sure yet still got 3 weeks left


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> ploughed any hoes yet? @SwAn1


No mate, much to @sneeky_dave 's amusement. The last one I got closest too i.e more than one date, rated me 12/10 in the looks department then a week later didnt wanna see me again. I must be the biggest c.unt going or come across with no game. I've lowered my standards for this weekend, but got no cash either


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

You sure she didnt mean 1.2?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> LOL good skills I could learn alot. Lab wise not sure yet still got 3 weeks left


I'm socially inept and have to practice smiling at home because I look permanently miserable, I've no idea how I manage it considering I couldn't pull my shoelace if it's in person, if I can put the groundwork in via text etc I seem do OK.

I'm gonna start a thread "Swan and Daves tinder mission" in MA to see if a collaboration helps haha.

I'll get a pic of this new lass up later. I'm busy this weekend, gaurentee balls deep by next Sunday!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm socially inept and have to practice smiling at home because I look permanently miserable, I've no idea how I manage it considering I couldn't pull my shoelace if it's in person, if I can put the groundwork in via text etc I seem do OK.
> 
> I'm gonna start a thread "Swan and Daves tinder mission" in MA to see if a collaboration helps haha.
> 
> I'll get a pic of this new lass up later. I'm busy this weekend, gaurentee balls deep by next Sunday!


ffs don't do that I'll have the whole board lol'ing at I'm still in a 'dry patch' 6 months later having been on 350 dates and spent 50 grand


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> You sure she didnt mean 1.2?


Listen luv, you'd fuk me.


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

Already have, while you slept!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyhoo getting the Rottie Hip and elbow scored tomorrow, and presuming they are ok she will be taken by another beastily rotie early next month when she comes into season. Now if Lara (my rottie) gets laid before me, #bad times


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

MA, damn you two. Gonna have to step up my game and get early access..

If I squat 100kg can I get in now?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

silverzx said:


> MA, damn you two. Gonna have to step up my game and get early access..
> 
> If I squat 100kg can I get in now?


Double your body weight and I'll consider it


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> MA, damn you two. Gonna have to step up my game and get early access..
> 
> If I squat 100kg can I get in now?


Don't worry mate I'm not partaking in David's silly game called 'make swan look a c.unt'


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Double your body weight and I'll consider it


You first. 



SwAn1 said:


> Don't worry mate I'm not partaking in David's silly game called 'make swan look a c.unt'


Ah good news!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

silverzx said:


> You first.
> 
> Ah good news!


I ment squat twice yours..... Never mind if Swan won't play the game


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> I ment squat twice yours..... Never mind if Swan won't play the game


Yeah and I meant you squat double your BW first.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

silverzx said:


> Yeah and I meant you squat double your BW first.


I'm close matey


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I ment squat twice yours..... Never mind if Swan won't play the game


Yeah I'll get matched then leave someone else to chat them up for me lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah I'll get matched then leave someone else to chat them up for me lol


Your getting the dates tho.... Are you yourself whilst on them? I leave my vial opinions and crude humor at home till after sex.....


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Your getting the dates tho.... Are you yourself whilst on them? I leave my vial opinions and crude humor at home till after sex.....


I've spent too many years bantering on forum I either come across as a fowl mouthed wide boy or a soft pathetic **** lol


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

Swan1, it's certainly not your dance moves letting you down! Told you already, stay off the wan'ky dating site and get out there and find some birds.


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

Any training updates?

I had a day off


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I trained this morning nftw @sneeky_dave is this ok as an opener pmsl


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> Swan1, it's certainly not your dance moves letting you down! Told you already, stay off the wan'ky dating site and get out there and find some birds.


Got no friends innit blud I'll be the creepy old man in da club


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I trained this morning nftw @sneeky_dave is this ok as an opener pmsl


If she asks what happens after 39 seconds just tell her you'll wait longer haha.

I still can't get the app to work :/ hopefully it goes well with this bird so I'll not need it.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> If she asks what happens after 39 seconds just tell her you'll wait longer haha.
> 
> I still can't get the app to work :/ hopefully it goes well with this bird so I'll not need it.


She as suspected was a hooker,.......next


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Felt like sh1t this morning training was a bit meh

Bent over db rows 30kg 3 x 15

Shrugs 35kg db's 3 x 20

Bent over bb rows 90kg x12 x 11 x 9

Ex curls 25kg plus bar 12,10,9

Seated db curls 7.5kg 3 x 15kg

Gonna bosh some antibiotics I see how I feel it may just be the bottle of wine I drank yesterday


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuk me just weighed myself put on 8 pounds in 2 days time for some letro, can't be moon facing my dates at the weekend lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Going round for a drink Saturday


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Going round for a drink Saturday


And I bet you nail her too. If you do I dont wanna hear about it


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Err...


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Going round for a drink Saturday


I don't know what it is but i'm just getting the vibez that she gives a right good blowjob.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

ffs I had this bird on the line, she was a little smutty, she then asks the age old question what you here for fun or more. I responded she hasnt responded back. #wounded especially seeing as I used one of the lines from the other thread, went down like a sack of sh!t


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Going round for a drink Saturday


And a bunk up I hope. Nice teeth, I've got a thing about nice teeth ATM. One thing I noticed though, she's got a ring on her wedding finger


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> And I bet you nail her too. If you do I dont wanna hear about it


I'm not gonna try straight away, she seems worth making an effort with



silverzx said:


> Err...


Yes?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> , she's got a ring on her wedding finger


LOL Dirty Dave the home wrecker


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> And a bunk up I hope. Nice teeth, I've got a thing about nice teeth ATM. One thing I noticed though, she's got a ring on her wedding finger


Wrong hand..... The rings on her right hand.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Yes?


Nothing mate, nothing. :thumbup1:

Was just expecting naked pic's.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Wrong hand..... The rings on her right hand.


Well spotted. I didn't think, she's taken it in the mirror so it would be her right. Good luck anyway she's fit


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

silverzx said:


> Nothing mate, nothing. 1:
> 
> Was just expecting naked pic's.


Not of this bird matey! She's done a few scantily clad modelling shots I might share.... Possibly. I'd rather not show everyone pics if a relationship might be on the cards haha


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

Hope you sort her fringe out for her


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

lol @sneeky_dave is turning all gay on us


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Right my Triumph Test E has arrived will be getting stuck into that next week


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

Just about to have pre workout and some food.

tricep kick backs


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> Just about to have pre workout and some food.
> 
> tricep kick backs


You should start journal, it sounds like it could be quite inspiring!


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

The inspiration comes when I start talking about breeding rare animals on my substantial waterside property


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> lol @sneeky_dave is turning all gay on us


Giving man batty chirps bro?


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

what happened with the kidderminster pole?


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

any updates?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> what happened with the kidderminster pole?


Seeing her Friday seeing another pole next week hopefully, only penciled in at this stage, the second one is smoking


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> any updates?


Nah no training today I have a disease!


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Seeing her Friday seeing another pole next week hopefully, only penciled in at this stage, the second one is smoking


nothing worse than birds that smoke, take a smoking jacket


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> nothing worse than birds that smoke, take a smoking jacket


You're going to have a promising career!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

NotForTheWeak said:


> nothing worse than birds that smoke, take a smoking jacket


Ba dum pssht


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

i'll stop when you get your bag slapped, swan :thumb:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> i'll stop when you get your bag slapped, swan :thumb:


As long as I get it before the years out it will be more times than I got it with the ex


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

haha, true! less ear ache as well :blowme:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> As long as I get it before the years out it will be more times than I got it with the ex


Can you cook? I've had great results when they ask what I'm doing "just cooking............." mention a dish I've just made and suggest I cook for them at their house, 1st bottle of whine whilst cooking, another whilst eating. If she sends you home then you dun fuuked up *****

That's exactly what I've done with that blondy, coffee at hers this Saturday evening cos her daughters home, she's suggested I come and cook next Saturday because her daughters away...... Boom. In. 100% sex. Top banana. The count scores again A A AAH


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

If you can't cook sheeeet uncle dave will teach you some knicker removing dishes


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

Cook some crack


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> If you can't cook sheeeet uncle dave will teach you some knicker removing dishes


I can cook mate no biggie, but caning a bottle of wine round theirs when Im driving tends to get frowned upon I made this mistake on some of my earlier Tinder dates. Not sure how to play it with my one pencilled in, she has agreed to a date on a week day as we're both busy next two weekend and she told me she was going on a date last night. How dem playing it fella's, just leave her see if she comes to me, if I ask her how her date went it makes me look a c.unt lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I can cook mate no biggie, but caning a bottle of wine round theirs when Im driving tends to get frowned upon I made this mistake on some of my earlier Tinder dates. Not sure how to play it with my one pencilled in, she has agreed to a date on a week day as we're both busy next two weekend and she told me she was going on a date last night. How dem playing it fella's, just leave her see if she comes to me, if I ask her how her date went it makes me look a c.unt lol


The idea is you stay over..... Thus negating the wine problem


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> The idea is you stay over..... Thus negating the wine problem


Yeah but you can't just say oh btw I'm staying over lol


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah but you can't just say oh btw I'm staying over lol


You technically could.. How it would go down is debatable..

Or drop the old "oppsie, I've drunk too much to drive, do you mind if I stay to save me sleeping in the car"?


----------



## Dannyg81 (Mar 17, 2013)

One I did was to tell them I'd 'booked' a hotel room, that I could stay in after we went our separate ways after the date, so we could both have a drink and relax. So straight away they think I'm not expecting anything. Then after the night ended I got the old... "so do you want to come back to mine?"

Worked a treat


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Dannyg81 said:


> One I did was to tell them I'd 'booked' a hotel room, that I could stay in after we went our separate ways after the date, so we could both have a drink and relax. So straight away they think I'm not expecting anything. Then after the night ended I got the old... "so do you want to come back to mine?"
> 
> Worked a treat


A sensible suggestion at last. I may have to change the journal title at this rate more woman talk than training lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah but you can't just say oh btw I'm staying over lol


If you ain't staying over on the 3rd date after a few bottles of wine your doing something wrong......


----------



## Dannyg81 (Mar 17, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> A sensible suggestion at last. I may have to change the journal title at this rate more woman talk than training lol


It can back fire if they don't invite you back, but I find lots of alcohol and a bit of charm reduce that risk significantly! haha!

Worse case you walk into a Premier Inn and see if they have a room, order up some porn with a moist towel and moisturiser.... or pay for taxi home!

And to keep it on topic... I'm in the same boat as you mate. Had a year off after breaking my hand and then really struggling to get my **** in gear. After way too much red wine and eating crap Ive sorted my diet out now and need to get my **** in the gym. So will be following this thread for definite.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Dannyg81 said:


> It can back fire if they don't invite you back, but I find lots of alcohol and a bit of charm reduce that risk significantly! haha!
> 
> Worse case you walk into a Premier Inn and see if they have a room, order up some porn with a moist towel and moisturiser.... or pay for taxi home!


This is why I suggest to cook, your in the house, drinking, cosy on the sofa etc.....


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> If you ain't staying over on the 3rd date after a few bottles of wine your doing something wrong......


Never made it to date 3 bro, got to number two last time before she blew me out PMSL


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> This is why I suggest to cook, your in the house, drinking, cosy on the sofa etc.....


I've got creepy images now of you just rubbing one out in the kitchen whilst cooking her cheese on toast


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> I've got creepy images now of you just rubbing one out in the kitchen whilst cooking her cheese on toast


Don't forget the beans!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I've got creepy images now of you just rubbing one out in the kitchen whilst cooking her cheese on toast


One lass started sucking me off cooking once..... Only thing I ate after that was her


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> One lass started sucking me off cooking once..... Only thing I ate after that was her


This is who you remind me of Dave! :lol:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

silverzx said:


> This is who you remind me of Dave! :lol:


Haha haha  She was an ex crack head......never would of guessed it.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Haha haha  She was an ex crack head......never would of guessed it.


How any STI's you clocked up then?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

silverzx said:


> How any STI's you clocked up then?


Non I shiit you not. She seemed dead posh, nice house, clean and classy bird n that.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Non I shiit you not. She seemed dead posh, nice house, clean and classy bird n that.


Just sucked geezers off whilst they cooked!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Just sucked geezers off whilst they cooked!


I'm sure there's a pic of her in MA, if not I'll provide


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm sure there's a pic of her in MA, if not I'll provide


Does it have your c0ck in it too?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Does it have your c0ck in it too?


In.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Does it have your c0ck in it too?


Pm me for that bro


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Afternoon Gents

Felt rough as fook last two days, got a monster abscess and been on 25+ tabs per day of antibiotics. Sweating absolute buckets at night time waking up 6lbs lighter. Not a lot of food going in, but alas its date night so figured I should at least try and train.

Flat BB Bench 60kg x 10 80kg x 8 90kg x 3 100kg x 1 105kg x 1 60kg x 10 x 9

Cable crossovers level 4 to level one all to failure very short rest between sets

DB press 20kg dbs x 10 x 9 partials x 15

skullcrushers 30kg 15, 14,12


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

You mean F**K night.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> You mean F**K night.


Nah mate. She asked me yesterday where did I want to meet, I replied 'Her bed' she said 'listen if you're just coming for one night stand I'd rather not waste my night' a few back tracks and the dates still on but defo not gonna be any fcuking. As David usually says a pec on the cheeks and that'll be it


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Nah mate. She asked me yesterday where did I want to meet, I replied 'Her bed' she said 'listen if you're just coming for one night stand I'd rather not waste my night' a few back tracks and the dates still on but defo not gonna be any fcuking. As David usually says a pec on the cheeks and that'll be it


She better be hot but that then, that was a f*cktard move on your behalf though man..


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> She better be hot but that then, that was a f*cktard move on your behalf though man..


I only played it that way as I'm not overly keen on her if she blew me out she blew me out, just practising for the better fish lol


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> I only played it that way as I'm not overly keen on her if she blew me out she blew me out, just practising for the better fish lol


Lmao! :lol:

If you don't wanna go then why go?

Is it far? Local?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> Lmao! :lol:
> 
> If you don't wanna go then why go?
> 
> Is it far? Local?


It's only 17 miles away got **** all else to do plus she may be nice lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> She better be hot but that then, that was a f*cktard move on your behalf though man..


My next victim


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

She looks nice. :thumb:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> She looks nice. :thumb:


Online but ignoring why ****ing match you retard lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Online but ignoring why ****ing match you retard lol


I'd rather bang a 5 than kiss 3 8's


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'd rather bang a 5 than kiss 3 8's


See I'm not fussed I'd rather w4nk than fcuk 5's it'd be a boring world though if we were all the same, dave!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Gotta say I'm with Dave on this one. Winking gets boring and 5 is an average score. Every picture you've put up swan the bird has been stunning. Maybe that's where your going wrong lol. Lower your standards, get laid then look for the girl of your dreams.

Is the one above the pol?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Gotta say I'm with Dave on this one. Winking gets boring and 5 is an average score. Every picture you've put up swan the bird has been stunning. Maybe that's where your going wrong lol. Lower your standards, get laid then look for the girl of your dreams.
> 
> Is the one above the pol?


The one above is a new one mate. I'm seeing one of the poles tonight, the other next week, some northern bird tomorrow I think. Not sure Ive lost track lol. I've lowered my standards for tonight and tomorrow


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

On that note, I'm outta here off to Kidderminster to get my pec on the cheek LMAO!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> On that note, I'm outta here off to Kidderminster to get my pec on the cheek LMAO!


I'm gonna say a little tinder prayer for you Brudda!! Good luck


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I've got a date tomorrow night with a fuuk off spot on my head :/ FML!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I've got a date tomorrow night with a fuuk off spot on my head :/ FML!!


Bad times I live on accutane


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I've got a date tomorrow night with a fuuk off spot on my head :/ FML!!


Do you reckon the spot will put out?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Do you reckon the spot will put out?


Her daughters at home tomorrow but I'm going hers to cook for her next weekend when the kids at her dad's.

I motherfuuking gaurentee poontang next Saturday!!

Daves world, Daves world, party time, excellent!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Do you reckon the spot will put out?


Re read your post...... [email protected]


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Re read your post...... [email protected]


Oh well she kissed me at least Dave lol


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

who kissed you? not your sister again?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> who kissed you? not your sister again?


No mate not my sister, one of my dates with an eastern European looking for visa/passport/job.


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

Sounds good (no cwis)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> No mate not my sister, one of my dates with an eastern European looking for visa/passport/job.


Lol. Are we talking full on snog? Are you seeing her again?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. Are we talking full on snog? Are you seeing her again?


lol yes and probably. I took your advice and went for someone less in the looks department and she was quite pleasant and had a good sense of humour so beats the pretty but dull bunny boilers Ive previously met


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

pics please


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> pics please


no


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> lol yes and probably. I took your advice and went for someone less in the looks department and she was quite pleasant and had a good sense of humour so beats the pretty but dull bunny boilers Ive previously met


I would rather a 7/10 with a personality, someone I can go out just the 2 of us and have a laugh. Than a 9/10 thick shvt with nothing about her other than looks. Don't get me wrong you gotta be attracted to someone but I think a personality makes someone more extractive anyway


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I would rather a 7/10 with a personality, someone I can go out just the 2 of us and have a laugh. Than a 9/10 thick shvt with nothing about her other than looks. Don't get me wrong you gotta be attracted to someone but I think a personality makes someone more extractive anyway


100% agree. I was with my ex more for looks than personality but like you say what's the point. She was a good crack, I told her I enjoy throwing heavy object about in the gym and her reply was 'you don't look like you could move anything heavy' lol Its all about banter for me.

She's a personal trainer NFTW here's a pic


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

you've shown me the rest you c.unt


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> you've shown me the rest you c.unt


I'll show you a pic next week when she tells me to jog on.....good enough?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> 100% agree. I was with my ex more for looks than personality but like you say what's the point. She was a good crack, I told her I enjoy throwing heavy object about in the gym and her reply was 'you don't look like you could move anything heavy' lol Its all about banter for me.
> 
> She's a personal trainer NFTW here's a pic
> 
> View attachment 159733


Top banana


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> I'll show you a pic next week when she tells me to jog on.....good enough?


ok blud, i'll dig out my master system and install tracking :thumb:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> ok blud, i'll dig out my master system and install tracking :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 159737


LMAO She aint on my facebook mate, so not even you'd find her


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

Theres no way im allowing you to have sex with her before ive knocked one out over her pic.


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

at least when she adds me on facebook, i'll have more interesting things to chat about than f'ucking pink laptops


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Get some of this on your lips mate she'll soon want the D!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL I do wonder whether I'll make it to round two.

Bottle of vodka got a beating last night so training was a bit lax today. Heart rate all other the place going to get munching the benzo's next week and spend the week spaced out lol.

Bent Over DB rows 35kg 3 x 10

40kg db's Shrugs 3 x 15

EZ Bar Curl 25kg +bar 15, 12, 9

Seated DB Curls 7.5kg x 15 x 12 x 10

Sunbed and protein shake PWO, I may have a w4nk and a cigarette in min


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> LOL I do wonder whether I'll make it to round two.
> 
> Bottle of vodka got a beating last night so training was a bit lax today. Heart rate all other the place going to get munching the benzo's next week and spend the week spaced out lol.
> 
> ...


How do you manage to train the day after a night in the pvss? Don't get me wrong I love a booze but the older I get the worse the hangovers are. Fvck training the next day lol

I found when I was on cycle I sweat really bad on a sunbed, like out of every pore


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> How do you manage to train the day after a night in the pvss? Don't get me wrong I love a booze but the older I get the worse the hangovers are. Fvck training the next day lol
> 
> I found when I was on cycle I sweat really bad on a sunbed, like out of every pore


In the past I've had a pretty bad coke and drink problem like nearly everyday and have just always trained around it. My coke use is down to maybe once per month and drink 2-3 times per week so training the next day, whilst not fun is still doable. When my heart beat goes all fcuked up really fast the slow then skipping beats makes me wonder whether I'll drop dead, but I guess I won't know much about it so.....

I'm still only about 6/7 lbs up from the start, all my clothes are way tighter. My work suits feel pretty snug and the date accused me of juicing so something must be working I just can't understand why my weight has changed so little.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> In the past I've had a pretty bad coke and drink problem like nearly everyday and have just always trained around it. My coke use is down to maybe once per month and drink 2-3 times per week so training the next day, whilst not fun is still doable. When my heart beat goes all fcuked up really fast the slow then skipping beats makes me wonder whether I'll drop dead, but I guess I won't know much about it so.....
> 
> I'm still only about 6/7 lbs up from the start, all my clothes are way tighter. My work suits feel pretty snug and the date accused me of juicing so something must be working I just can't understand why my weight has changed so little.


Did you take before pictures? I only added 7lbs on my last cycle but everyone commented on how much bigger I looked. I didn't really notice it until I compared pictures. Maybe you've lost a little bf


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Did you take before pictures? I only added 7lbs on my last cycle but everyone commented on how much bigger I looked. I didn't really notice it until I compared pictures. Maybe you've lost a little bf


I couldn't do before pictures as I looked so horrific, basically just like a slightly tubby normal guy off the street. My arms are at least an inch larger, I'm really pleased with progress it just seems odd that mirror seems to be doing a lot but scales arent. I guess that's not a bad thing, I'm reachiong the half way point of my quest to be back where I was and Im on track I feel


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I couldn't do before pictures as I looked so horrific, basically just like a slightly tubby normal guy off the street. My arms are at least an inch larger, I'm really pleased with progress it just seems odd that mirror seems to be doing a lot but scales arent. I guess that's not a bad thing, I'm reachiong the half way point of my quest to be back where I was and Im on track I feel


Nice one, sound like it's all going to plan. Should if taken pictures though just so You could see the difference. And to be honest I don't know why people get so strung up on the amount of weight put on. I would rather 7lbs of muscle than 15lbs of muscle and fat. What's in the mirror is what matters IMO.

Did you end up changing your test? I can't remember


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't believe @SwAn1 manages to do anything after drinking etc, God knows I'd not get off my sofa to do sod all!!


----------



## Im a lil Dragon (Feb 11, 2012)

good luck brother, and I agree take your time and put the hours in before you hit the gear. It will only make you better.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Nice one, sound like it's all going to plan. Should if taken pictures though just so You could see the difference. And to be honest I don't know why people get so strung up on the amount of weight put on. I would rather 7lbs of muscle than 15lbs of muscle and fat. What's in the mirror is what matters IMO.
> 
> Did you end up changing your test? I can't remember


I got two bottles of test one of tren I felt the tren but not the test, I can feel the test now I'm half way through the second vial, it's almost like the first vial was duff and the second is ok or they're both under dosed and it's taking an age to get levels up.

I've got 10ml of Triumph test I'm starting Tuesday, I've heard some good things so thought I would try it out. I only ever do 1 or 2 short cycles per year but my current mindset is I may just stay on for the feasible


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Im a lil Dragon said:


> good luck brother, and I agree take your time and put the hours in before you hit the gear. It will only make you better.


The ship has well and truly sailed mate


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Can't believe @SwAn1 manages to do anything after drinking etc, God knows I'd not get off my sofa to do sod all!!


I've trained pis5ed before lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I got two bottles of test one of tren I felt the tren but not the test, I can feel the test now I'm half way through the second vial, it's almost like the first vial was duff and the second is ok or they're both under dosed and it's taking an age to get levels up.
> 
> I've got 10ml of Triumph test I'm starting Tuesday, I've heard some good things so thought I would try it out. I only ever do 1 or 2 short cycles per year but my current mindset is I may just stay on for the feasible


Yeah Triumph seems to be getting only positive reviews. I've got wc nandrotest for next cycle but i sold my bike yesterday (gutted) so I have a bit of spare cash in the bank so gonna start stocking up. Im thinking ap test e and some d hacks or sphinx bits. Can't decide what though.

Have you ever b/c before? You not worried about when you do eventually want to come off?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Once I've had another kid I've no intention of ever coming off


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah Triumph seems to be getting only positive reviews. I've got wc nandrotest for next cycle but i sold my bike yesterday (gutted) so I have a bit of spare cash in the bank so gonna start stocking up. Im thinking ap test e and some d hacks or sphinx bits. Can't decide what though.
> 
> Have you ever b/c before? You not worried about when you do eventually want to come off?


You can't go wrong with those really can u! Never b&c'd I hate pct I feel really tired / depressed I may book a two week holiday for when I come off lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Once I've had another kid I've no intention of ever coming off


His old are you pops?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> His old are you pops?


27, my lads 10 1/2 month. Would like another ideally then I've no reason to come off. I'm more interested in the cruise tbh........ I'm guessing I had pretty low test for a long time before I went on after reading more into the topic. Since I started using my mental state and general wellbeing has been dramatically increase.

It appears silly blasts cause people issues, the cruise seems generally beneficial aslong as my gp is on board I don't see a huge problem as long as I'm sensible about it.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Shoulders

Seated DB Press 25kg DB's 15, 12, 10

Seated DB Press 20kg x 8 then partials

7.5kg lateral raises 12, 10, 11

Front Plate Raises 20kg 3 x 10

Seated db Press 15kg db's x 10 x 7

Still not heard from the bird at the weekend, guess I better start swiping again. I lost two of my matches that I stood up at the weekend lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Want a pic to cheer you up?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Want a pic to cheer you up?


Go on then David, I'll play!

Hit me!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Taking my bat and ball home


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Tats DNW who is she anyway?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:



> Tats DNW who is she anyway?


DNW? She's miss Saturday


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah Do not want tatts are sh1t


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Taking my bat and ball home


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FFS


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> FFS


Why so?


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

looks like a kids been at her thigh with crayola after eating too many smarties


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

Whats going on with this PT bird then, swan?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Why would anyone have a tattoo of a women with a tash? The some strange people about. Dave is this the bird that sucks you off while you cook?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> Whats going on with this PT bird then, swan?


She works 13 hours everyday has three jobs lol. So answer not sure. She was actually shocked I wanted to see her again


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> She works 13 hours everyday has three jobs lol. So answer not sure. She was actually shocked I wanted to see her again


Shocked in a good way? Think she'll put out next time?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Today's training

Chest

Flat bb bench 60kg x 10 90kg x 5 100kg x 1 105kg x 1 110kg x 1 115kg x 1 nearly there with over 5 weeks to go

6okg x 15

Cable crossovers level 4 to failure down to level 1

Db press 22.5kg 3 sets of partials and negatives

Tricep push down 4 sets


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Shocked in a good way? Think she'll put out next time?


Yeah I think she has self esteem issues lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Why so?


It looks like a car crash into a kid comic. DNW


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

NotForTheWeak said:


> looks like a kids been at her thigh with crayola after eating too many smarties





SwAn1 said:


> It looks like a car crash into a kid comic. DNW


Stop trying to spoil her for me you bastads


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> She works 13 hours everyday has three jobs lol. So answer not sure. She was actually shocked I wanted to see her again


you're in there! get her to train you


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> you're in there! get her to train you


She works 8am until 10pm mon, tues, wednesday until 5pm then mua thai in the envings thursday 9am till 10pm then 8-5 friday with mua thai in the evenings then she works sat and sunday day time. Why do I always go on dates with women that have zero time, I mean from their prespective why are they even on tinder in the forst place


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Screw you guys, I'm going home


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> She works 8am until 10pm mon, tues, wednesday until 5pm then mua thai in the envings thursday 9am till 10pm then 8-5 friday with mua thai in the evenings then she works sat and sunday day time. Why do I always go on dates with women that have zero time, I mean from their prespective why are they even on tinder in the forst place


at least she has money

No harm in you sitting in the background doing some curls in the rack , watching her! she wont mind


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> at least she has money
> 
> No harm in you sitting in the background doing some curls in the rack , watching her! she wont mind


LOL My old man said to me (as she's polish) have you asked her to wash your car yet, I mean ffs I thought I was a c.unt!


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Spent last hour reading this thread inside of writing my thesis in college , ye are some funny bastards im in tears hahaha


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

you're going to fail your thesis, if you spent an hour reading this you have no idea on judgement and time planning :thumb:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Today's training pretty epic biceps are burning I'm rushing upstairs to put my sisters t shirt on and mire myself in the mirror (No Merkelman)


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Today's training pretty epic biceps are burning I'm rushing upstairs to put my sisters t shirt on and mire myself in the mirror (No Merkelman)


Good man!!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I've emailed tinder to get mine sorted...... Can't do with this shizz not being on tinder


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I've emailed tinder to get mine sorted...... Can't do with this shizz not being on tinder


#foreveralone

I've really gayed it upto, the polish bird I sacked off is all over me like a rash so I may go see her I think I may get 'ill fcuk you to keep me sex' who knows, had the old back waxed as I wasn't starting to look like a chimp. Getting a brazilian next week


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> #foreveralone
> 
> I've really gayed it upto, the polish bird I sacked off is all over me like a rash so I may go see her I think I may get 'ill fcuk you to keep me sex' who knows, had the old back waxed as I wasn't starting to look like a chimp. Getting a brazilian next week


Rrrrrr sheet.

I waxed my **** crack once. My self. May have a once over after work.

Nothing wrong with gaying it up for the poontang!


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

This is all too funny haha, there is such a thing as "a sweet, innocent, faithful, good humoured lass, but an absolute slvt in the bedroom?" trust me i have one  absolute filth in the sack will do anything, and the beauty i can do what i want when i want go out when i want and she dont mind lol 

Plus she is 4 foot 11 and about 7 stone throw her round like a rag doll its great, im 6 foot 3 lol.

Anyway enough about my awesome bird keep looking you will find your slut hahaha

And nice pooch i have 4 rotties


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> #foreveralone
> 
> I've really gayed it upto, the polish bird I sacked off is all over me like a rash so I may go see her I think I may get 'ill fcuk you to keep me sex' who knows, had the old back waxed as I wasn't starting to look like a chimp. Getting a brazilian next week


Oh and nowt wrong with getting a bit gay now and then lol i shave my balls my missus loves it haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> #foreveralone
> 
> I've really gayed it upto, the polish bird I sacked off is all over me like a rash so I may go see her I think I may get 'ill fcuk you to keep me sex' who knows, had the old back waxed as I wasn't starting to look like a chimp. Getting a brazilian next week


Fvcking hurts don't it. Mine used to go spotty after as well, so I had mine lazered. Still get hair but no where near as much and it take longer to grow back when it's shaved


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

walton21 said:


> This is all too funny haha, there is such a thing as "a sweet, innocent, faithful, good humoured lass, but an absolute slvt in the bedroom?" trust me i have one  absolute filth in the sack will do anything, and the beauty i can do what i want when i want go out when i want and she dont mind lol
> 
> Plus she is 4 foot 11 and about 7 stone throw her round like a rag doll its great, im 6 foot 3 lol.
> 
> ...


Awesome bang some pics up if you have a min. The rotties not your missus, well you can if you want I'm sure @sneaky_dave needs some w4nking material now he's tinder'less


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Fvcking hurts don't it. Mine used to go spotty after as well, so I had mine lazered. Still get hair but no where near as much and it take longer to grow back when it's shaved


haha it hurt more than when my ex used to do it. But Im all silky smooth lol


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Its hard trying to get a pic of them all together but here is one with the mother in laws rottie next door.



Kane



Nanook



Shelby



Roscoe


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Awesome bang some pics up if you have a min. The rotties not your missus, well you can if you want I'm sure @sneaky_dave needs some w4nking material now he's tinder'less


I've got my fingers crossed for Saturdays expedition! Not holding my breath though. I don't feel on form with my current lack of juice  I need my tren fueled energy back haha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

walton21 said:


> Its hard trying to get a pic of them all together but here is one with the mother in laws rottie next door.
> 
> View attachment 160028
> 
> ...


Awesome, great pics. I'm in the process of getting mine ready for breeding. She's going to be in season any day now and still waiting for the breeding restriction to be lifted.


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Awesome, great pics. I'm in the process of getting mine ready for breeding. She's going to be in season any day now and still waiting for the breeding restriction to be lifted.


Ahhh the joys of a litter of pups  my bitch had 12 one was still born and 1 past at 5 week old due to pneumonia (she was the runt).

We kept one then a year later we took one back as the girl couldn't have him anymore, we also took another back which was being mistreated which is the one next door at my mother in laws


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

walton21 said:


> Ahhh the joys of a litter of pups  my bitch had 12 one was still born and 1 past at 5 week old due to pneumonia (she was the runt).
> 
> We kept one then a year later we took one back as the girl couldn't have him anymore, we also took another back which was being mistreated which is the one next door at my mother in laws


My bitch is really tiny for a rottie, she cost £850 and has a good pedigree. I hope she pops out 8 at 850 each lol


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> My bitch is really tiny for a rottie, she cost £850 and has a good pedigree. I hope she pops out 8 at 850 each lol


My bitch is the same, she is around the size of a staffie everyone thinks she is still a puppy lol

The little diva lol







And this was the litter



I miss having them all running round it was fun i would defo do it again but not my Shelby she has been done now, was hard seeing her going through the pregnancy i know it sounds daft lol, but she looks awful once she had them and lost all her weight was nearly skin and bone till i built her back up


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

walton21 said:


> My bitch is the same, she is around the size of a staffie everyone thinks she is still a puppy lol
> 
> The little diva lol
> 
> ...


How cute are they. My big sis breeds for a living ( Gerham Shepherds ) so she has told me she is going to look after all of it for me because she knows I'll worry with the birth and aftercare

And this was the litter


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> How cute are they. My big sis breeds for a living ( Gerham Shepherds ) so she has told me she is going to look after all of it for me because she knows I'll worry with the birth and aftercare
> 
> And this was the litter


I was bricking it about her birth mate, but seriously it is the most amazing thing to be a part of, we had to help her break all the sacks and a couple of them i had to clear there airways, she was knackered by the 9th one bless her. Watching them grow and develop is just breath taking (yes i sound like a *** lol) was hard letting them go to their new homes i have to say.

I still have a few videos of her giving birth to some of them lol


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

A flying insect just flew into my kitchen and exploded.

I think it was a Jihaddy long legs.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I just thought fuk it and boosted in the last of my tren 600mg on top of 200mg on monday! Release the rage


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I just thought fuk it and boosted in the last of my tren 600mg on top of 200mg on monday! Release the rage


Haha love it.

What's the crack now. Are you gonna get more or change to something else


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Haha love it.
> 
> What's the crack now. Are you gonna get more or change to something else


Nah Ive got 14 ml of test and some dbol gonna get stuck into that next week


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

20 stone club here you come


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

@SwAn1 i just seen this on facebook and thought of you lol, maybe give it a try on tinder haha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL A bird that added me through Tinder and then added me to her facebook has ignored me all week, she does however 'like' my status' on fb so I messaged her again, still no answer. odd bitch has now been deleted for good. fcuking weirdo


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> LOL A bird that added me through Tinder and then added me to her facebook has ignored me all week, she does however 'like' my status' on fb so I messaged her again, still no answer. odd bitch has now been deleted for good. fcuking weirdo


Stupid games dem hoes play. I'm still waiting for my reply from tinder, they best sort their sens out asap!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I trained legs this morning instead of being such a ***

Leg press 120kg 5 x 10

Calf raises 3 x 20

Leg extensions 5 x 12

Hamstring extensions 3 x 12

PWO 6 raw eggs half a pint of milk

Going for lunch today with the other pole to feed the ducks. She made it clear to me that she doesn't sleep with someone until she 'loves' them which could take months. I told her I can't love someone until I've slept them loooool


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I trained legs this morning instead of being such a ***
> 
> Leg press 120kg 5 x 10
> 
> ...


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

walton21 said:


> @SwAn1 i just seen this on facebook and thought of you lol, maybe give it a try on tinder haha
> 
> View attachment 160078


I am actually going to use that


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

walton21 said:


> @SwAn1 i just seen this on facebook and thought of you lol, maybe give it a try on tinder haha
> 
> View attachment 160078


Need to able to copy and paste in mate can't be sat typing that lit out


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I am actually going to use that


I may well steal it too haha


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> LOL A bird that added me through Tinder and then added me to her facebook has ignored me all week, she does however 'like' my status' on fb so I messaged her again, still no answer. odd bitch has now been deleted for good. fcuking weirdo


probably a bloke


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> probably a bloke


Mate you've seen her profile on my facebook she's defo not a bloke lol


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

yeah, im actually her


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> yeah, im actually her


Nah she has hair mate


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

shaved my pubes and chest and slapped it on top.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

@walton21 did you sell your litter mate?


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

@SwAn1 yeah bud all went to good homes bar the one we took back for being mistreat, still stay in contact with all the new owners


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

walton21 said:


> @SwAn1 yeah bud all went to good homes bar the one we took back for being mistreat, still stay in contact with all the new owners


How much did you flog them for did they have all their papers etc


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Morning Gents

Got fcuking hammered last night and well and truely fcuked things up with my latest conquest, phones should have breathalysers. Oh well, started swiping again lol.

I will train later presuming I can be fcuked!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Morning Gents
> 
> Got fcuking hammered last night and well and truely fcuked things up with my latest conquest, phones should have breathalysers. Oh well, started swiping again lol.
> 
> I will train later presuming I can be fcuked!


What you done swan? I thought a bunk up was in the bag


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What you done swan? I thought a bunk up was in the bag


Texting her when I was drunk think I toasted it guys. She said in 2 weeks she'll reduce her working hours so she can see more of her friends. I said what about me  she replied well we are friends aren't we, I said if you say so I don't tend to kiss my friends 'like' that it spiralled down hill from there. Ah well


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Texting her when I was drunk think I toasted it guys. She said in 2 weeks she'll reduce her working hours so she can see more of her friends. I said what about me  she replied well we are friends aren't we, I said if you say so I don't tend to kiss my friends 'like' that it spiralled down hill from there. Ah well


Oh dear mate, think you should give yourself a slap.

That's the thing with texts, they can be read wrong, being boozed up don't help either lol.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Texting her when I was drunk think I toasted it guys. She said in 2 weeks she'll reduce her working hours so she can see more of her friends. I said what about me  she replied well we are friends aren't we, I said if you say so I don't tend to kiss my friends 'like' that it spiralled down hill from there. Ah well


She probably thought 'clingy'.. :blush:


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Texting her when I was drunk think I toasted it guys. She said in 2 weeks she'll reduce her working hours so she can see more of her friends. I said what about me  she replied well we are friends aren't we, I said if you say so I don't tend to kiss my friends 'like' that it spiralled down hill from there. Ah well


totally understandable

its her, not you!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

silverzx said:


> She probably thought 'clingy'.. :blush:


Lol hit a man while he's down why don't ya


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> I said if you say so I don't tend to kiss my friends 'like' that


liar, what about that one time in splott? you were all over me like a rash of bacon in a mosque


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

silverzx said:


> She probably thought 'clingy'.. :blush:


thats probably all the cum on his palms


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Lol hit a man while he's down why don't ya


Haha, hit and run!

Just giving him an outsiders opinion, he's a big boy, he can take an honest opinion.

If she barely had time for him anyway then it kind of signals she isn't keen on being tied down anytime soon and is potentially scared of commitment.

Who's the next victim then Swan?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> She probably thought 'clingy'.. :blush:


Probably I've lined up the fitter pole for next week end treated her like a **** unmatched her deleted her facebook and she's on me like a tramp on chips. I fuking hate games


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

silverzx said:


> she isn't keen on being tied down anytime soon.
> 
> Who's the next victim then Swan?


is this journal taking another twist?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Probably I've lined up the fitter pole for next week end treated her like a **** unmatched her deleted her facebook and she's on me like a tramp on chips. I fuking hate games


Have we seen pics of this one yet?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

this one mate


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

saw her the other day on your facebook! shame she likes the make up and photo editing :beer:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> saw her the other day on your facebook! shame she likes the make up and photo editing :beer:


Mate she's smoking you've probably already had twenty w4nks to her beach photos


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> this one mate


That's a fine piece of ass Swan, how do you rate yourself in the looks department?


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

he has been likened to 'Mr Grey' for those not in the know, thats the bloke from 50 shades of ****


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> That's a fine piece of ass Swan, how do you rate yourself in the looks department?


I dunno a strong 7


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

@SwAn1 they all went for £300 no papers as wasn't planned breeding, but all went to new owners with contract, flead, wormed, micro chipped and first injections and also went with a blanket and cuddly toy


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

walton21 said:


> @SwAn1 they all went for £300 no papers as wasn't planned breeding, but all went to new owners with contract, flead, wormed, micro chipped and first injections and also went with a blanket and cuddly toy


you sound like a pro, i'd have knocked you down to £150 though and let you keep your poundland blanket & toy!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

walton21 said:


> @SwAn1 they all went for £300 no papers as wasn't planned breeding, but all went to new owners with contract, flead, wormed, micro chipped and first injections and also went with a blanket and cuddly toy


Fair do's I'm a little worried about whether I can shift 8 puppies at £850 each, I'm not being greedy with their valuation its what they'll be worth as both her mum and dad one shows at Crufts and both have amazing hip and elbow scores. Just got to hope Lara's come back ok and bloody soon as she's due in season very soon


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> you sound like a pro, i'd have knocked you down to £150 though and let you keep your poundland blanket & toy!


Are you always a bellend to everyone!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Todays Training - Shoulders - Delts really saw after pumping 600mg of tren into it the other night with a blunt used green pin

Standing OHP 60kg 8,7,6 (well pleased with that)

Front Plate raises 20kg 3 x 15

Seated db press 20kg 10, 8 17.5kg x 6 then partials

Lateral raises 8kg 14, 12 , 10

PWO 6 eggs pint of milk, plate of rice and 30o grams of mince meat


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Todays Training - Shoulders - Delts really saw after pumping 600mg of tren into it the other night with a blunt used green pin
> 
> Standing OHP 60kg 8,7,6 (well pleased with that)
> 
> ...


Order some orange pins you tight ass lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Order some orange pins you tight ass lol


Cant be fooked spend all my cash on guns hookers and cocaine


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Cant be fooked spend all my cash on guns hookers and cocaine


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Got Tinder yet

@sneeky_dave ?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Got Tinder yet
> 
> @sneeky_dave ?


Sorted it yesterday morning, meeting for poontang tonight  fingers crossed


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Tell a lie, Thursday morning it was, tinder released an update and all was sorted.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Tell a lie, Thursday morning it was, tinder released an update and all was sorted.


Good stuff Im out on the lash in my old town (Cheltenham) sadly the ex is gonna be there, may take a blade with me!


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Good stuff Im out on the lash in my old town (Cheltenham) sadly the ex is gonna be there, may take a blade with me!


How much tren did you inject lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

My first date cancelled on me at half 2 yesterday, I got a tasty Irish student lined up sharpish and was balls deep by midnight. Struggled keeping it up cos I was so shiit faced tho haha...... Currently sat on a bench near her halls throwing my guts up in a park.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

**** night was Sh1t mate got put in hospital, completely innocent they guy wanted to batter me didnt have the balls so when I went to the toilet put my mate in hospital. SPent 400 quid on bollox annoyed the ex as on serveral occassions she kept trying to talk to me and I just totally blanked her and carried on talking to other people. Just injected 1gram of test to help with the hangover


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Pretty **** is that!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Your mate ok?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Pretty **** is that!


Yeah my mate is ten stone, he was so drunk he couldnt stand up, the three guys I have history with are both 6 foot plus and 18 stone so I went to get my mate as I didnt fancy three on one came back and my mate was ko'd blood everywhere and foaming at the mouth. fcuking pricks


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Your mate ok?


Yeah just a bit shook up, he cousins are nasty fcukers so they've already given the perpertrator and early morning wake up call this morning


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah just a bit shook up, he cousins are nasty fcukers so they've already given the perpertrator and early morning wake up call this morning


Cvnts. I fvcking hate pussys like that, pick on someone they know they can kick the fvck out of. Hope they get a good hiding themselves


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Cvnts. I fvcking hate pussys like that, pick on someone they know they can kick the fvck out of. Hope they get a good hiding themselves


Yeah I'm not a nasty c.unt but I'm 6 foot 4 and 16 stone so he didnt fancy his chances and thought he'd just stamp on an innocent lads face


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Bored so I pumped in a gram of test last night

Legs

120kg 5 x 10

Calf raises 3x20 not sure if weight

Hamstring extensions 3x 8

Seated leg extensions 15, 14 , 12

Bench 100kg x 3

110kg x 1

115kg x 1

120kg x 1 slight assist

In gonna **** this best condition I've been in ever I think lol amazing wat being single does to you

Cable crossovers level 5 to level 1 all to failure no rest

Seated db press's 17.5kg 3x10

Date lined up tomorrow lunch time and another later in the week.

Sent one bird a polite non creepy message she ignored me I told her she was a stuck up c.unt and not all that my matches have gone from 30 to 15 sick of bitches thinking their pussy makes them the sh1t your easily replaced luv


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

treat um mean, keep um keen or make them want to phone the police


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

I can vouch for swans current condition.....best condition I have seen him in, he usually get's himself a tasty V taper, but has uneven mass. This time, the pervert has all round exploded and looks like a man mountain of single hunky muscle. The ladies best tame the beast.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's my latest opener. Everyone's replied so far hahaha

Do you like bacon? Sugar in your tea? What do you think would win in a fight over a hot dog between a squirrel and a magpie?

Can you moonwalk? If not are you prepared to learn?

Flats or heels? Dress or trousers? If you were to imagine a fish sporting a mustache what kind of tash do you imagine he would have? I've gone for a trout with a jazzy zig zaggy victorian number with a flat cap.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Smooth than my freshly waxed back


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Smooth than my freshly waxed back


Tell me Swan, what fish mustache would you choose?


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

a fish moustache would be wild, after firing your tongue and lips around the under carriage. I would expect you to have full facial hair like this guy


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Tell me Swan, what fish mustache would you choose?


PMSL. I've got such a rage going on at the moment I chew a babies face off. My BP is spot on 123/78 (valium is helping) just think banging in a gram of test and 800mg of tren wasnt a good idea. Just had a match on tinder who turned out to be a hooker I told her to fuk off you cheap slut its a dating site have some self respect go open a brothel with leroy you skank


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> PMSL. I've got such a rage going on at the moment I chew a babies face off. My BP is spot on 123/78 (valium is helping) just think banging in a gram of test and 800mg of tren wasnt a good idea. Just had a match on tinder who turned out to be a hooker I told her to fuk off you cheap slut its a dating site have some self respect go open a brothel with leroy you skank


I've had 5 hookers in a row :/

Why so angry old bean?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I've had 5 hookers in a row :/
> 
> Why so angry old bean?[/quote
> 
> Just fcuked off the pole aint speaking to me no idea why, I rinsed 400 quid on saturday that I cant afford so I have dates lined up no money to go on them and all my family are being c.unts (I had to move back home) and I cant get a job fior love nor money. Otherwise dandy


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Commence operation 'get rich or die trying'.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> Commence operation 'get rich or die trying'.


Cant all my expertease is in an industry where you need an immaculate credit rating mines fcuked as I went to sh!t when I split with my ex so I'd be lucky if I can stack shelves in tesco


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Cant all my expertease is in an industry where you need an immaculate credit rating mines fcuked as I went to sh!t when I split with my ex so I'd be lucky if I can stack shelves in tesco


You don't need credit rating to hustle.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd totally give you a Bro hug should I live closer


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Cant all my expertease is in an industry where you need an immaculate credit rating mines fcuked as I went to sh!t when I split with my ex so I'd be lucky if I can stack shelves in tesco


Didn't you work with Mortgages?

Why no set yourself up privately?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Didn't you work with Mortgages?
> 
> Why no set yourself up privately?


Yes mate I did and it's all I know but I got de authorised when my credit went to **** when I split with my ex so I'm fooked


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sick of Tinder its a load of bollox just been blown out by another bird as she's not over her ex. Can't be ****ed with it anymore woman are all useless cu.nts


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

keep on keeping on swan, there's always light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> keep on keeping on swan, there's always light at the end of the tunnel.


Can't be fuked been on 5 dates been blown out by all of them the latest one practically begged me to date her as I was sceptical she wasn't over her ex turns out I was right woman are just useless c.unts


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Can't be fuked been on 5 dates been blown out by all of them the latest one practically begged me to date her as I was sceptical she wasn't over her ex turns out I was right woman are just useless c.unts


why don't you temporarily drop your standards, find yourself a young desperate single mum, bit of a chubbster, house paid for by the government, bish will let you move in in an instant and dote on you, thats the temporary problem of living with family sorted. then just build yourself up from there, sort of use it as a stepping stone on to better things.

It's a cruel world out there but these things have to be done sometimes.

Not everybody's moral compass is as fvcked as mine though, but that's what i'd probably do.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Just got a litre of Bacardi in to wash down my dinner


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Just got a litre of Bacardi in to wash down my dinner


Are you any better in person? UKM must unite...... I'll totally be a wing man haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Bad times mate. Maybe lay off the tren for a bit don't wanna here Swans topped himself.

Jokes aside though at least training is going well and by the sounds of it things can only get better ay


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Are you any better in person? UKM must unite...... I'll totally be a wing man haha


Nah not really suffer from depression fuked off with life tbh gonna take a break from everything peace bro's


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Swan your UKM boys need you man, don't be doing a runner on us. We're coming round to see you on Friday for a Poker Night to cheer you up. A night of playing poker, getting smashed, getting high, maybe get some tinder sloots round.. That should cheer you up man.


haha I go awol from time to time, just go into self destruct mode I'll be back just cant be fcuked with it at the mo, sooner take loads of coke valium booze and just generally be a knob being a nice guy doesnt seem to get me anywhere so meh.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Agree with merkleman, you can't leave us *****!!!!

Shame we all live so far apart, think a ukm night would be the bvllocks there's some funny cvnts on here


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Inboxed a *****


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yes mate I did and it's all I know but I got de authorised when my credit went to **** when I split with my ex so I'm fooked


Shame you can't do black market mortgages lol could just do it on the sly


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Agree with merkleman, you can't leave us *****!!!!
> 
> Shame we all live so far apart, think a ukm night would be the bvllocks there's some funny cvnts on here


I'd be game for this lol

So many massive blokes in one room


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I'd be game for this lol
> 
> So many massive blokes in one room


lol that sounds so gay :lol:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> lol that sounds so gay :lol:


Don't act like you didn't wee a bit in excitement


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Don't act like you didn't wee a bit in excitement


it brought a tear to my japs eye.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

we're all rooting for you though swan, whoop ass that litre of Bacardi, cain a load of valium, burn the ex's house down, then get your head back in the game tomorrow.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> we're all rooting for you though swan, whoop ass that litre of Bacardi, cain a load of valium, burn the ex's house down, then get your head back in the game tomorrow.


As a caveat, don't sctually burn the house down. And if you do, don't get caught


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

Leave the bevy get u head down,tomorrows another day it'll be better without a hangover trust me


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hungover progress shot








. Happy with it after less than 6 weeks back training


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

You look nothing like your avi :/


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Got a before pic? Looking decent tho btw...... Damn site better than me ha :%


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Got a before pic? Looking decent tho btw...... Damn site better than me ha :%


No before ones mate basically I was carrying a stone more fat and a stone less mass lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Hungover progress shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look less hairy than your Avi, what did you use? Veet?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> You look less hairy than your Avi, what did you use? Veet?


No Dave covered me in honey and sucked it off


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> No Dave covered me in honey and sucked it off


Fair trade for a reach around I'd say


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea you look nothing at all like what I thought you would, you are younger for a start haha

Arms looking good there bro


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

Adz said:


> Yea you look nothing at all like what I thought you would, you are younger for a start haha
> 
> Arms looking good there bro


he's 49, not that young


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> No Dave covered me in honey and sucked it off


Classic Dave. How's your dick considering you've banged in like 100ml of tren?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Got zero sex drive mate even with a gram of test in me. Having no woman around tends to make your dick pack it's bags and fuk off lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll be 17 stone with abs by Crimbo lol


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm not gonna lie I was expecting mutant biceps like Pop-Eye.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

pretty hot stuff swan, surprised me to be honest. would bang.

I always pictured you as this big hairy grizzly old rough dude, not a well groomed young stud muffin, how old are you?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh sheeeet swans pulled haha

Everyone getting their bro-mance on!!


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

so everyone basically thought this was swan


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> pretty hot stuff swan, surprised me to be honest. would bang.
> 
> I always pictured you as this big hairy grizzly old rough dude, not a well groomed young stud muffin, how old are you?


32 mate


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> I'm not gonna lie I was expecting mutant biceps like Pop-Eye.


Tbf 17 inches ain't to bad seeing as they were 15 two months ago lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

The crazy Tinder bird messaged me last night to give me feedback on her job interview, I said and your telling me this why? You want to be with your ex go cry on his shoulder, fuking weirdo


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> The crazy Tinder bird messaged me last night to give me feedback on her job interview, I said and your telling me this why? You want to be with your ex go cry on his shoulder, fuking weirdo


Girls are fvcking strange. I don't think they'll ever be understood.

Didn't comment yesterday but looking good to mate, keep it up, be interesting to see a comparison in another 6 weeks


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Tbf 17 inches ain't to bad seeing as they were 15 two months ago lol


I'm not slating! Just had an image of the hulk in my head.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Gonna start a journal later cos my hacks gear should arrive so I can stop filling yours with bollox haha.

Biches be crazy. This is fact.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> I'm not slating! Just had an image of the hulk in my head.


The hulk I've been out the gym a year lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Gonna start a journal later cos my hacks gear should arrive so I can stop filling yours with bollox haha.
> 
> Biches be crazy. This is fact.


Link me in bro when you set it up


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

any training?


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

silverzx said:


> I'm not slating! Just had an image of the hulk in my head.


the hulk before transformation?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> any training?


Yeah I trained just can't be assed to post it. Bit busy trying to find achampion stud rottie for my bitch I need one like now, plus I have a job interview tomorrow to prep for and then another job interview for a job in Moscow or Abu Dhabi


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Fcuked Tinder off altogether now, deleted all my 20 odd matches who were fitties that never ever spoke, so what was the point. Got two new matches today both spoke I replied then they deleted me. Fuk em may go on POF


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Poor doo...... Even the ugly birds on POF are stuck up :/


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Poor doo...... Even the ugly birds on POF are stuck up :/


Yeah probably just cant be fooked with it all its doing is crushing my self esteem as they all say they want a nice guy and yet treat the guy they're chatting to like some sort of c.unt. Got a date Friday she split with her ex as he had roid rage and kncoked her about so that should be fun


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah probably just cant be fooked with it all its doing is crushing my self esteem as they all say they want a nice guy and yet treat the guy they're chatting to like some sort of c.unt. Got a date Friday she split with her ex as he had roid rage and kncoked her about so that should be fun


could be interesting  im guessing your going to neglect to mention you jab? haha.....

If I had the money i'd totally send you a foreign skank for the night.


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

any training yet?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> could be interesting  im guessing your going to neglect to mention you jab? haha.....
> 
> If I had the money i'd totally send you a foreign skank for the night.


Do it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ain't they just all old shvt bags on pof, good for a **** but that's about it.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Can't believe I just wrote that. That's exactly what you need lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> any training yet?


I train everyday you bender you know this fuk face


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

even your dog is gonna get laid!!!!!


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

**** off sneeky dave


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@notforthewak. Why you gone red, who you upset lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> @notforthewak. Why you gone red, who you upset lol


I negged him for bein a nob


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

sneeky dave has gone menstrual


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL Negged for lolz


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol can't sleep so just jabbed 1 gram of test bringing my total to 1750 mg of test for the week and 800 mg of tren lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

4am suppose I better get up sick of having 4 hours sleep a night not even 70mg of val's keep me out for very long I need 200mg for a good nights kip but that's just silly. Just waiting for the gym to open now


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Got 15 mins until the gym opens I may have a w4nk inthe car


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Legs

Leg Press 120kg 5x10

Calf raises 3 x 20 these were savage

Leg extensions

5 x15 drop setted each to failure


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

You shiit the bed yout? Christ, and I thought 6 was early


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Chest

Shoulder is fooked from injecting a gram of test with a blunt pin

Bench 60kg x 10 80kg x3 100kg x 1 110kg x 1 120kg fail bar nearly crushed me to death

Cables level 4 to failure down to level 1

Tricep extensions 2 sets

Incline db press 20kg 3x10 then slow negative feel ****ed


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> You shiit the bed yout? Christ, and I thought 6 was early


Nah got a lot on my mind mate big job interview today so couldn't sleep


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah fvck training that early. I need to be up for a couple of hours and have a good meal inside me before I could train. Gym first thing would be far more practical but I just ain't got it in me. I like my bed to much


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Chest
> 
> Shoulder is fooked from injecting a gram of test with a blunt pin
> 
> ...


That's a good improvement on your chest. Take it they don't have smaller plates like 2.5, or 1.25, 10kg is a big jump.

Was there someone there to help you lol. Couple years back I dropped the bar on my chest without a spotter, so being a dickhead tried standing up with it. My asshole nearly fell out and I couldn't role it off coz me knees was higher. Much to my embarrassment I had to call for help and after that never benched heavy without a spotter


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Nah got a lot on my mind mate big job interview today so couldn't sleep


Nothing quiet like preparing for a job interview by getting up at the arrse crack of dawn is there ay 

Definitely good improvement on your bench.

I forget, are you dead lifting?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> That's a good improvement on your chest. Take it they don't have smaller plates like 2.5, or 1.25, 10kg is a big jump.
> 
> Was there someone there to help you lol. Couple years back I dropped the bar on my chest without a spotter, so being a dickhead tried standing up with it. My asshole nearly fell out and I couldn't role it off coz me knees was higher. Much to my embarrassment I had to call for help and after that never benched heavy without a spotter


No one there mate I banged out 115kg easy enough last week so went straight for 120 lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Nothing quiet like preparing for a job interview by getting up at the arrse crack of dawn is there ay
> 
> Definitely good improvement on your bench.
> 
> I forget, are you dead lifting?


Can't deadlift mate I have scheuarmans disease not supposed to weight train at all but fuk being skinny lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Good luck with the interview mate


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Good luck with the interview mate


Cheers mate just wanna go back to bed now lol


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

any deadlifts?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Good luck matey.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

How's the interview?


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> How's the interview?


I reckon if he gets it, he'll send you a pair of his soiled undies! nuts in


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

NotForTheWeak said:


> you sound like a pro, i'd have knocked you down to £150 though and let you keep your poundland blanket & toy!


To which you would of been slapped round the chops and told not to insult me biaaaaatch lol 

Seriously though if someone would of tried knocking the price down they would of been told where to go lol, if they cant afford or dont want to pay the asking price then they are not good enough to own one of my dogs  .

And in doing that all my dogs went to good homes, bar one which ended up in the wrong hands which the guy swiftly got battered and took the dog back


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Where art thou @SwAn1?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Where art thou @SwAn1?


Gone AWOL by the looks of things. Hopefully he got the job and went on a mad weekend sesh


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

he's just playing with fanny like a good swan should


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Job interview was stiff competetiion there will be three rounds of interviews on top of the one I already had. So not holding much hope. I'm now homeless.

Got another interview Thursday, saw the fit polish bird friday she was filthy as bit of a d!ck tease supposed to be seeing her again but I'm gettung the vibe I wont.

Jabbed another 750mg of test just because I can. Fuk knows how much gear Ive taken in the last ten days gotta be about 3.5 grams lol

Todays training

Strict OHP 60kg 8, 8 7 (best ever since training)

Front plate raises 3x10

Lateral raises 7.5kg 3 x 10

Seated db press 15kg 12, 10, 8

Walked up to the receptionist at the BMW garage and asked her out on a date (im so used to be turned down I don't care anymore lol)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Job interview was stiff competetiion there will be three rounds of interviews on top of the one I already had. So not holding much hope. I'm now homeless.
> 
> Got another interview Thursday, saw the fit polish bird friday she was filthy as bit of a d!ck tease supposed to be seeing her again but I'm gettung the vibe I wont.
> 
> ...


Lol. Remember talking to you ages ago about how much gear and you told me you never take more than a gram in a week.

Thought you was living back home with your parents. Have they kicked you out?

What's the bmw bird like and did she say yes?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Wa gwarn bred bin?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. Remember talking to you ages ago about how much gear and you told me you never take more than a gram in a week.
> 
> Thought you was living back home with your parents. Have they kicked you out?
> 
> What's the bmw bird like and did she say yes?


Yeah the gear I couldnt give a fcuk about I dont value my health at the moment, BMW bird was fit just came out with it and asked if she had a fella and she said yes. Nevermind hey. Yeah family cant stand me so I just jab and train. PIP is fcuking horrific, dont get it normally with test I w4n like 5 times per day lucky if its once per week lol, not sure what thats about


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Wa gwarn bred bin?


dunno what the fuk that means


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah the gear I couldnt give a fcuk about I dont value my health at the moment, BMW bird was fit just came out with it and asked if she had a fella and she said yes. Nevermind hey. Yeah family cant stand me so I just jab and train. PIP is fcuking horrific, dont get it normally with test I w4n like 5 times per day lucky if its once per week lol, not sure what thats about


Be careful mate you gotta look after yourself, things can only get better as d ream said. Is a good thing your confidence is up a no ain't the end of the world and you don't know if you don't ask

Are you still getting morning wood? Seems a bit strange as your on that much test. I was fvcking all the time on cycle and got the misses preggers which was a plus


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> dunno what the fuk that means


What's going on brother. So the youth of today inform me.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah the gear I couldnt give a fcuk about I dont value my health at the moment, BMW bird was fit just came out with it and asked if she had a fella and she said yes. Nevermind hey. Yeah family cant stand me so I just jab and train. PIP is fcuking horrific, dont get it normally with test I w4n like 5 times per day lucky if its once per week lol, not sure what thats about


Estrogen too high at all ?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Be careful mate you gotta look after yourself, things can only get better as d ream said. Is a good thing your confidence is up a no ain't the end of the world and you don't know if you don't ask
> 
> Are you still getting morning wood? Seems a bit strange as your on that much test. I was fvcking all the time on cycle and got the misses preggers which was a plus


Nah nothing mate, i'm very depressed at the mo so it may be that


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Estrogen too high at all ?


It cant be as I have zero water retention? Like nothing I still weigh the same as 8 weeks ago give or take a few pounds. Ive ran tren two vials of test, and half way through another vial of test gonna munch the dbol like skittles next


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> What's going on brother. So the youth of today inform me.


Lifes just sh!t, hate being at home cant get a job and as gay as it sounds I need a woman. I was used to having a woman for 14 years I hate it on my own, more than I ever thought i would. Just little things, meals out, cuddles watching films etc etc, nit just sex lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Are you using an ai? Seems very strange, although you did say you thought your test was bunk?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Lifes just sh!t, hate being at home cant get a job and as gay as it sounds I need a woman. I was used to having a woman for 14 years I hate it on my own, more than I ever thought i would. Just little things, meals out, cuddles watching films etc etc, nit just sex lol.


Ain't gay mate it's the little things that make a relationship. Some people like being single but I'm the same as you. I like company and a cuddle lol. Won't be long til you pull a sort, probably when you stop trying


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Ain't gay mate it's the little things that make a relationship. Some people like being single but I'm the same as you. I like company and a cuddle lol. Won't be long til you pull a sort, probably when you stop trying


Yeah maybe, a jobless middle aged guy who lives with his mum and dad is hardly gonna get the juices flowing but thank for trying to cheers me up


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Are you using an ai? Seems very strange, although you did say you thought your test was bunk?


Ive switched brands now, and pumped in 1.5g of it over the last few days IIRC. Now anti e no


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

cuddles?

https://www.realdoll.com/

pack it in with the mega high doses you meaty bell end! ive warned you about this in the past, time to listen, blud!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> cuddles?
> 
> https://www.realdoll.com/
> 
> pack it in with the mega high doses you meaty bell end! ive warned you about this in the past, time to listen, blud!


I dont care though Dan about the doses if I drop dead of a heart attack I couldnt give a fcuk


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah maybe, a jobless middle aged guy who lives with his mum and dad is hardly gonna get the juices flowing but thank for trying to cheers me up


Lol. It ain't like you've lived there all your life and have never had a bird. You split up from a long term relationship and had no choice but to move home, loads do it. The cars a plus though lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah maybe, a jobless middle aged guy who lives with his mum and dad is hardly gonna get the juices flowing but thank for trying to cheers me up


Sheeeet I don't even have a bed room atm and I keep my clothes in ikea bags behind the sofa I'm currently sleeping on and am the proud owner of a bus pass so touche!


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> I dont care though Dan about the doses if I drop dead of a heart attack I couldnt give a fcuk


yeah ive heard that before! drop the tren, lower the test to a nice stable feel good dose.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. It ain't like you've lived there all your life and have never had a bird. You split up from a long term relationship and had no choice but to move home, loads do it. The cars a plus though lol


Yeah but I cant work because my credit rating got fcuked and all I know is mortgages and finanance and I cant do that anymore, so morrisons is it pushing trolleys. I'd sell drugs If I knew people that would buy them. I may just start a cannabis factory (no tekkers)


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> yeah ive heard that before! drop the tren, lower the test to a nice stable feel good dose.


Im not running tren ran out over a week ago


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. It ain't like you've lived there all your life and have never had a bird. You split up from a long term relationship and had no choice but to move home, loads do it. The cars a plus though lol


yeah, at least you aint living in a van fingering chimps


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Im not running tren ran out over a week ago


yeah sorry forgot about that! lower the test then.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@NotForTheWeak your obvi a mate of his get round there and give the man a cuddle.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @NotForTheWeak your obvi a mate of his get round there and give the man a cuddle.


Nah he lives miles from me lol

What do you reckon I should do with the dbol got 20mg tabs x 50 just run 60mg per day until they're gone?


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> @NotForTheWeak your obvi a mate of his get round there and give the man a cuddle.


I would actually let him nosh me and cuddle me if it would sort him out. he's been after my camel toe since way back when.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Nah he lives miles from me lol
> 
> What do you reckon I should do with the dbol got 20mg tabs x 50 just run 60mg per day until they're gone?


3.5grams of gear, accutane and a bottle of Bacardi eod, you should prob leave them for another blast when your in a better place.

But your probably gonna give that advise bvllocks so yeah that sounds like a good dose.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> 3.5grams of gear, accutane and a bottle of Bacardi eod, you should prob leave them for another blast when your in a better place.
> 
> But your probably gonna give that advise bvllocks so yeah that sounds like a good dose.


Nah I only have a few cans of tyskie a night, ran out of accutane. Just been hammering the heroin a bit too much


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

As shiit as it is, sometimes people gotta hit rock bottom before anything picks up. If swans anything like me he's a long way to go yet :/

Till then @SwAn1 just keep training, as merkleboy says we're all gonna make it.


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

heroin? more like sherbert dip dab


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Fùck man Swanny it upsets me to hear you talk like this.. Life might not be going good for you at the minute but if you have nothing to lose then brush yourself off, get in the gym, get yourself back at work and you'll start feeling good about yourself again. Don't let little things get you down.. We're only here once, no second chances and life is just ticking away as we speak.. So get back out there and have some fun mate.
> 
> You're usually a happy chappy, so I'm guessing you're just going through a rough period. At least you know deep down it's only temporary. You know how to get out of this mess, and you know you'll feel much better when you do so.


Nah just good at hiding it mate


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Back biceps

35kg db rows 10,10,9

40kg shrugs DB's are like coke cans grip goes 20,17,15

Seated db curl 10kg db's 3x15

Lateral pull down 15,15,13


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

. Morning gun shot lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

fuk me the pip from the test jab I did yesterday was insane. I used a 1 inch blue in the glute and banged in 3ml I can hardly walk. This isnt normal for me Ive never had pip from any gear ever, UGL, pharma, high dose prop sustanon so its defo not technique. I don't mind too much as long as it blows my nuts off


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> fuk me the pip from the test jab I did yesterday was insane. I used a 1 inch blue in the glute and banged in 3ml I can hardly walk. This isnt normal for me Ive never had pip from any gear ever, UGL, pharma, high dose prop sustanon so its defo not technique. I don't mind too much as long as it blows my nuts off


You treated yourself to some new pins then lol. What lab is it?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah the gear I couldnt give a fcuk about I dont value my health at the moment, BMW bird was fit just came out with it and asked if she had a fella and she said yes. Nevermind hey. Yeah family cant stand me so I just jab and train. PIP is fcuking horrific, dont get it normally with test I w4n like 5 times per day lucky if its once per week lol, not sure what thats about


Hah, my bird was a receptionist, it worked for me.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You treated yourself to some new pins then lol. What lab is it?


Triumph labs mate. Not too fussed about the pip although it is savage just hope its potent


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Got a date lined up Friday with a bird I used to go to school with and I may be seeing the dick teasing pole next week. If they all go tits up Im sacking off the dating as its doing my head in. My mate just said to me, his words not mine, he thinks that because I'm tall well built and a good looking guy woman think I'm arrogant/love myself and am probably a player. It couldn't be further from the truth Im very insecure and a pretty loyal decent guy I think


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> . Morning gun shot lol


Swans o'cock!

got a fiver on you bending the good doctor over and filling her with swan juice! with the doses you're on, she'll be hench from it in a week.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Got a date lined up Friday with a bird I used to go to school with and I may be seeing the dick teasing pole next week. If they all go tits up Im sacking off the dating as its doing my head in. My mate just said to me, his words not mine, he thinks that because I'm tall well built and a good looking guy woman think I'm arrogant/love myself and am probably a player. It couldn't be further from the truth Im very insecure and a pretty loyal decent guy I think


Grow your sen a scruffy beard and turn up wearing a hoody.

I think me n merkle should come Bristol and watch from afar  maybe come and offend your date so you can defend her honor and get laid! I'll offer her my pork sword to which you reply "good sir how dare you speak to this fine maiden with such a foul tongue" and I'll be like "Bro, do you fuukin want some!!? You don't even lift check me n merkle out yo" and you can hit me with your glove and declare huzzah!!! Thus winning her heart or at least a cheeky 5 knuckle shuffle.

God I'm good.

@Merkleman what say yee?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Got a date lined up Friday with a bird I used to go to school with and I may be seeing the dick teasing pole next week. If they all go tits up Im sacking off the dating as its doing my head in. My mate just said to me, his words not mine, he thinks that because I'm tall well built and a good looking guy woman think I'm arrogant/love myself and am probably a player. It couldn't be further from the truth Im very insecure and a pretty loyal decent guy I think


What your mates saying is right. The general public are shallow minded cvnts. They see a person that goes gym as someone that loves themselves not that your insecure about yourself so you trying to improve self confidence


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

PMSL the pole I saw at the weekend has had one of her fella's shes met off of tinder seeing me liking her posts and told her he's jelous of me after seeing my pics and may have to delete her, I've just spent the last 30 minutes trolling on her wall about our sesy dancing etc he then went I'll show you a thing or too Anita. I replied PMSL you're going to be showed a thing or too by your dad as hes about 40 lol. He deleted his comment and cried off to his mum. Swan 1 **** 0


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I cant actually like anyones posts on here anymore anyone else having same problem


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I cant actually like anyones posts on here anymore anyone else having same problem


Lorians temporarily disabled them because of a site update


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Lorians temporarily disabled them because of a site update


I see, cheers David


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

whens the pole sitting on your pole?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> whens the pole sitting on your pole?


I think she's a four dater, but she sounds filthy as fcuk to be honest with you I'll be taking MDMA the night she puts out so I can bang or hours would be pretty fcuked up if I blow in 30 seconds, she likes sex toys, hand cuffs blindfolds dildo in my ass lol fuk that


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> I think she's a four dater, but she sounds filthy as fcuk to be honest with you I'll be taking MDMA the night she puts out so I can bang or hours would be pretty fcuked up if I blow in 30 seconds, she likes sex toys, hand cuffs blindfolds dildo in my ass lol fuk that


yeah, shes probably dating 4 blokes lol

play along and mount that horse


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I think she's a four dater, but she sounds filthy as fcuk to be honest with you I'll be taking MDMA the night she puts out so I can bang or hours would be pretty fcuked up if I blow in 30 seconds, she likes sex toys, hand cuffs blindfolds dildo in my ass lol fuk that


MDMA/pill sex is fvcking good ain't it. She does sound pretty dirty tbf which is good. If your out your nut no doubt she'll slip a finger up your ass and if it were me if probably let her haha


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> MDMA/pill sex is fvcking good ain't it. She does sound pretty dirty tbf which is good. If your out your nut no doubt she'll slip a finger up your ass and if it were me if probably let her haha


****ing on acid is better..............so ****ed up its a little scary and awesome at the same time, specially when with every bounce she does on top you feel like your getting further and further into the bed and end up feeling like your in the room downstairs haha


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I think she's a four dater, but she sounds filthy as fcuk to be honest with you I'll be taking MDMA the night she puts out so I can bang or hours would be pretty fcuked up if I blow in 30 seconds, she likes sex toys, hand cuffs blindfolds dildo in my ass lol fuk that


No birds made me cum as fast as the one that put a vibrator up my ****, less than 30 seconds along with a hand job and game over.

I've just met a lass and I took my trusty cable ties with me haha. I'm currently curling one out in her student digs!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> No birds made me cum as fast as the one that put a vibrator up my ****, less than 30 seconds along with a hand job and game over.
> 
> I've just met a lass and I took my trusty cable ties with me haha. I'm currently curling one out in her student digs!!


LMAO you dirty ****. I cant carry around MDMA everywhere with me incase she decides to puy out, I aint buying stud cream either its like 40 bar


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> MDMA/pill sex is fvcking good ain't it. She does sound pretty dirty tbf which is good. If your out your nut no doubt she'll slip a finger up your ass and if it were me if probably let her haha


No bird would want to pu a finger up my ass lol and yeah sex on MDMA is great. Fuk screwing on acid I might freek out and think Im fcuking Dave or somew****/

Anyway off to the gym


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> No bird would want to pu a finger up my ass lol and yeah sex on MDMA is great. Fuk screwing on acid I might freek out and think Im fcuking Dave or somew****/
> 
> Anyway off to the gym


I'm slightly offended by that :'(


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyway kids I collapsed under the bar at 120kg again there is only one thing to do in this situation throw in the dbol

Flat bb bench 60kg x 10

80 kg x 2 100kg x2 120 epic fail then 60kg x 15 x 12

Cable crossover level 4 to failure then level 4 again then 3,2,1 to failure

Incline db press 15kg DB's lol

15,15,13

The end may boost in some more test for the lolz


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Anyway kids I collapsed under the bar at 120kg again there is only one thing to do in this situation throw in the dbol
> 
> Flat bb bench 60kg x 10
> 
> ...


Why the 20kg jump? Not surprised you didn't make the lift.

When I'm doing 1-3 rep lifts I move up in 2.5's or 5's and find the small increments help with the mind games.

If your last test was **** surly this new stuff is still building up?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> Swans o'cock!
> 
> got a fiver on you bending the good doctor over and filling her with swan juice! with the doses you're on, she'll be hench from it in a week.


Lol she's on 300k per year


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Why the 20kg jump? Not surprised you didn't make the lift.
> 
> When I'm doing 1-3 rep lifts I move up in 2.5's or 5's and find the small increments help with the mind games.
> 
> If your last test was **** surly this new stuff is still building up?


Because I can bang out 115 easy just gagging for 120 I said I'd be doing 125 for 3 reps by end of the 3 months I have 4 weeks lol







. Morning **** shot anyway I've banged in 40mg of dbol instead of 60mg like a good boy


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

any training yet?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I train everyday you c.unt I just dropped 40mg of dbol this morning, ontop of my 750mg of test on monday and thought fuk it I'll boost in another 300mg of test out of boredom, figured I'd have a letro tab as I dont' seem horny interested in sex at all which is weird for me on test I'm usually boner central.


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

cardio to the post office? :bounce:

haha, no sex on the mind. terrible news


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I train everyday you c.unt I just dropped 40mg of dbol this morning, ontop of my 750mg of test on monday and thought fuk it I'll boost in another 300mg of test out of boredom, figured I'd have a letro tab as I dont' seem horny interested in sex at all which is weird for me on test I'm usually boner central.


Lol. Last thing you need is limp d*ck at the first opportunity of fvcking


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. Last thing you need is limp d*ck at the first opportunity of fvcking


Bitch is going on another date tonight


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Bitch is going on another date tonight


Find out where and get an undercover assailant to fuuk a ***** up yo!

Gangsta talk aside.... This is not great news.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Find out where and get an undercover assailant to fuuk a ***** up yo!
> 
> Gangsta talk aside.... This is not great news.


I told her I had an interview job wise in Spain her reply was. Have fun lol. Then she said not going on that date anymore. I'm like the date with the guy or the date next week with me she has been off line since sweating in brah anyway here is a completely cold un tensed two month progress shot not awesome by most people's standards but I'm happy how far I've come in two months added mass and kept fat the same


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

your nips remind me of Haribo


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> your nips remind me of Haribo


Thanks


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

nice body aswell, blud! alot better frame than when you've solidly trained before. Red bull does give you wings.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Notraining this morning bro's feel a bit coldy.

Got an interview at 11:30 am If I dont get this I think I'll go Roual Moat as Im way over qualified.

POssitive front I have a date Friday lunchtime, a Halloween party Friday Night a date Sunday evening and one booked next week. Time for some breakfast and some dbol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Lol. Good luck with the interview *****!!

Any second dates or are all these newbies?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. Good luck with the interview *****!!
> 
> Any second dates or are all these newbies?


2 newbies and the pole has agreed to see me again next week, she told me she has a 3-6 month rule about no sex until then. I told her listen thats retarded no bloke will wait 6 months they have sex drives your being silly. She didnt like me calling her rules silly. I said to her you like a bloke that puts you in your place and tells when you're talking sh!t, so thats what I'm doing. She replied I've been hurt in the past by men I may break my rule for you. Swans game gets better lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Lol. She's playing games with you swan, don't have it lol. There's no man or women that would date for 9 fvcking months for a bunk up. I'll reckon she'll go over in no time and make out she's done it as an exception because your special


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. She's playing games with you swan, don't have it lol. There's no man or women that would date for 9 fvcking months for a bunk up. I'll reckon she'll go over in no time and make out she's done it as an exception because your special


Yeah hopefully. I checked in on her last night to see how her 'other date' went she said it was ok as she has known him for years but decided it was best for them to stay friends. #Win


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Two large cups of cofffee, some letro and 40mg of dbol washed down with 8 eggs certainly aint right first thing


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuk me just had a weigh in I weigh 14 stone 9 lbs LMFAO


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> 2 newbies and the pole has agreed to see me again next week, she told me she has a 3-6 month rule about no sex until then. I told her listen thats retarded no bloke will wait 6 months they have sex drives your being silly. She didnt like me calling her rules silly. I said to her you like a bloke that puts you in your place and tells when you're talking sh!t, so thats what I'm doing. She replied I've been hurt in the past by men I may break my rule for you. Swans game gets better lol


I would "like this" but I can't as it's broken!  :thumb:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Fuk me just had a weigh in I weigh 14 stone 9 lbs LMFAO


What did you start at? And what did you think you was?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Two large cups of cofffee, some letro and 40mg of dbol washed down with 8 eggs certainly aint right first thing


Dunno how your still doing the egg thing, especially first thing.

When I wake I have 2 scoops of chocolate protein, 2 scoops of myprotein instant oats and a heaped table spoon of peanut butter, sometimes evoo.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What did you start at? And what did you think you was?


I started at 15 stone I was 16 stone 10 days ago I'm now 14 stone 9 but all my lifts are the best they've ever been. Scales are right they are vet scales


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> 2 newbies and the pole has agreed to see me again next week, she told me she has a 3-6 month rule about no sex until then. I told her listen thats retarded no bloke will wait 6 months they have sex drives your being silly. She didnt like me calling her rules silly. I said to her you like a bloke that puts you in your place and tells when you're talking sh!t, so thats what I'm doing. She replied I've been hurt in the past by men I may break my rule for you. Swans game gets better lol


Gwarn familam! You get these dates lined up I give you that!

3-6 months is bollox by any standard!! I recon the pole might crack on 4th date should you keep showing her your a genuine guy (which you seem to be)

Is she wifey material? Just bear in mind that mind games now equals mind games later. Either way it's just nice having a decent woman to chill with, that's what I miss mostly. All the birds I meet are fuucktards in one way or another :/

Good to see you slightly back on track.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Swan gets sacked off by a tatty growing pole


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Gwarn familam! You get these dates lined up I give you that!
> 
> 3-6 months is bollox by any standard!! I recon the pole might crack on 4th date should you keep showing her your a genuine guy (which you seem to be)
> 
> ...


Not sure she's wife material don't no her well enough but god she's fit so I'll keep on at it


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Not sure she's wife material don't no her well enough but god she's fit so I'll keep on at it


Like


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I started at 15 stone I was 16 stone 10 days ago I'm now 14 stone 9 but all my lifts are the best they've ever been. Scales are right they are vet scales


That's fvcked up. 15lb in 10 days, ****ttt. If lifts are up though and your looking good I wouldn't worry to much. I'm more a mirror man than a scales man. Although I am going to bulk then cut next time round rather than recomp like my last cycle


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah could be the fact I've been caning the Valium and drinking less but you'd think on over a gram a week of test I might be watery but abs are coming through


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah could be the fact I've been caning the Valium and drinking less but you'd think on over a gram a week of test I might be watery but abs are coming through


Let's see a topless shot then. Stop hiding behind your clothes.


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> I told her I had an interview job wise in Spain her reply was. Have fun lol. Then she said not going on that date anymore. I'm like the date with the guy or the date next week with me she has been off line since sweating in brah anyway here is a completely cold un tensed two month progress shot not awesome by most people's standards but I'm happy how far I've come in two months added mass and kept fat the same


there you go silverc.unt


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

NotForTheWeak said:


> there you go silverc.unt


Don't know how I missed that.

Better chuck that in the [email protected] bank.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> Let's see a topless shot then. Stop hiding behind your clothes.


Got no one to take it mate sadly


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Got no one to take it mate sadly


I saw the one above! I must of over looked it.

Surprised you've not had any tinder "ladies" (bitches) begging for the D yet!?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Got no one to take it mate sadly


I'll take topless pics of you for ya bro


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> I saw the one above! I must of over looked it.
> 
> Surprised you've not had any tinder "ladies" (bitches) begging for the D yet!?


I had two polish ladies in two different shops say gosh your arms are big sadly they were both about 60 lol


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

in for a penny.....


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I had two polish ladies in two different shops say gosh your arms are big sadly they were both about 60 lol


It's still there, it's just a bit lower than it was before. Just remember that...


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Dunno how your still doing the egg thing, especially first thing.
> 
> When I wake I have 2 scoops of chocolate protein, 2 scoops of myprotein instant oats and a heaped table spoon of peanut butter, sometimes evoo.


Eggs are free mate only real reason


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I had two polish ladies in two different shops say gosh your arms are big sadly they were both about 60 lol


Beggers can't be choosers and all that lol. How'd the interview go mate?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> I saw the one above! I must of over looked it.
> 
> Surprised you've not had any tinder "ladies" (bitches) begging for the D yet!?










. Still working on this one tough nut to crack


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Beggers can't be choosers and all that lol. How'd the interview go mate?


So so thanks mate find out Monday monies a bit poo mind but hey ho


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Still have a cold drank a litre of orange juice and 40mg of dbol

Strength is defo down since swapping tren for dbol and upping test lol

Shoulders

60kg strict ohp

8,8,5

Front Olympic barbell raises 20kg 3 x 15

Seated db press 17.5kg db's

15, 11, 8 lame as fook

Db lateral raises 7.5kg 12,12 11


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Still have a cold drank a litre of orange juice and 40mg of dbol
> 
> Strength is defo down since swapping tren for dbol and upping test lol
> 
> ...


Wonder why your seated presses are so poor compared to OHP? I was managing far more on seated db presses than OHP...... Strange.

Why are you surprised strength has dropped swapping dbol from then haha!!

I still feel like I'm lifting like a bish atm after my short break....


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Wonder why your seated presses are so poor compared to OHP? I was managing far more on seated db presses than OHP...... Strange.
> 
> Why are you surprised strength has dropped swapping dbol from then haha!!
> 
> I still feel like I'm lifting like a bish atm after my short break....


Well my seated press is always going to be lower due to being fuked from standing ohp

I figured upping test adding dbol and strength wouldn't drop even though tren has gone. I have lost a lot of weight though arms are only 16.5

Halloween party tonight decided to wear a spray on white t shirt with rips in it covered in blood wear a mask and walk in with a full on machete lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Decent night swan?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Decent night swan?


Bad bad weekend mate. Drank a litre of vodka got to bed at 5am up at 7am for work all day then that evening had a few liveners and went to bed at 2am up at 7am for work worked all day been to the gym now I'm about to go on a date feeling and looking like deep fried sh!t.

On a plus side the gym owner saw me today and was like fcuk me Andy your filling out (bare in mind I see him daily) I said yeah thats 2 solid months of hard graft that! He laugh a replied 'yeaaaaaahhhhhhh bullshiiiiiiiiit'


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Bad bad weekend mate. Drank a litre of vodka got to bed at 5am up at 7am for work all day then that evening had a few liveners and went to bed at 2am up at 7am for work worked all day been to the gym now I'm about to go on a date feeling and looking like deep fried sh!t.
> 
> On a plus side the gym owner saw me today and was like fcuk me Andy your filling out (bare in mind I see him daily) I said yeah thats 2 solid months of hard graft that! He laugh a replied 'yeaaaaaahhhhhhh bullshiiiiiiiiit'


Bro you'd be a beast if you fuuked of all this getting smashed!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Bro you'd be a beast if you fuuked of all this getting smashed!!


I've actually been sensible all cycle I've just been a c.unt this week and as a result I've lost loads of bf and am ripping up abs are almost out lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Bro you'd be a beast if you fuuked of all this getting smashed!!


Anyway mr sneaky one the pole wanted me to go clubbing with her in Birmingham she's been on the speed all night and still up now, so glad I never went lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Bad bad weekend mate. Drank a litre of vodka got to bed at 5am up at 7am for work all day then that evening had a few liveners and went to bed at 2am up at 7am for work worked all day been to the gym now I'm about to go on a date feeling and looking like deep fried sh!t.
> 
> On a plus side the gym owner saw me today and was like fcuk me Andy your filling out (bare in mind I see him daily) I said yeah thats 2 solid months of hard graft that! He laugh a replied 'yeaaaaaahhhhhhh bullshiiiiiiiiit'


Sounds like a good weekend lol. Take it you got the job then?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Anyway mr sneaky one the pole wanted me to go clubbing with her in Birmingham she's been on the speed all night and still up now, so glad I never went lol


**** that speed is a dirty drug. Ain't done it since is was about 16. Is you date with the girl you know?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> **** that speed is a dirty drug. Ain't done it since is was about 16. Is you date with the girl you know?


Yeah went to school with her mate, she's a surgeon/doctor


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Sounds like a good weekend lol. Take it you got the job then?


Find out tomorrow mate


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

he's gone out for dinner with his mum after a heavy leg session


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah went to school with her mate, she's a surgeon/doctor


Wow. That ain't your every day bird, she must be worth a few quid which is always a bonus lol. Hope it goes well for ya


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@Swan. How'd it go last night? Good date, balls deep? Or is she to sophisticated for that


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

if he wants his nuts surgically removed while he sleeps.........


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Wow. That ain't your every day bird, she must be worth a few quid which is always a bonus lol. Hope it goes well for ya


Yeah went well was nice to see a 'normal' girl


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @Swan. How'd it go last night? Good date, balls deep? Or is she to sophisticated for that


Second date mate, just went for food then back to mine watched a film cuddled up snogged the usual stuff. I was hanging though from the weekend and full of cold lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Second date mate, just went for food then back to mine watched a film cuddled up snogged the usual stuff. I was hanging though from the weekend and full of cold lol


Top fuukin banana owd


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

YEEAAAAAAAAH BOOOOIIIIIIII!  :thumb:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Second date mate, just went for food then back to mine watched a film cuddled up snogged the usual stuff. I was hanging though from the weekend and full of cold lol


Nice one and what a gentleman lol


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

what film did you watch?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

NotForTheWeak said:


> what film did you watch?


I don't think this is the focus for this thread if i'm honest.

Unless it was porn.


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

to be honest, your honesty is not needed! unless you know what he was watching.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Training yesterday

Back biceps

Bent over db rows 35kg 3 x 10

Shrugs 35kg 20, 20 17 grip goes lifts have seemed to plateau diets been a bit sh1t drinking too much and have a cold

Ex curls 30kg 10,10,8 20kg x 10

Seated lay pulldown 3 x15

Seated db curls 7.5kg 12,10,8

Dating front seeing this doctor again for a third time she's nice she's normal etc

Thing is this pole I've seen once I'm seeing again Thursday she seems crazy but is fit she texts me loads is all over the place making reasons to have the date then not have the date. She asks me loads of odd stuff like how I'd react to cheating what would I do if I saw her dancing with another bloke etc etc

Now she seemed sound first time we met so going to give it a go but feel a bit of a c. Unt as the other girl doesn't deserve to be double dated lol


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Dating front seeing this doctor again for a third time she's nice she's normal etc
> 
> Thing is this pole I've seen once I'm seeing again Thursday she seems crazy but is fit she texts me loads is all over the place making reasons to have the date then not have the date. She asks me loads of odd stuff like how I'd react to cheating what would I do if I saw her dancing with another bloke etc etc
> 
> Now she seemed sound first time we met so going to give it a go but* feel a bit of a c. Unt* as the other girl doesn't deserve to be double dated lol


Swan, you sound like you have some morals like myself. :thumb:

Don't be shamed to feel like a cvnt. BUT - your not in a relationship, until the seed is sowed your a free man...


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

silverzx said:


> Swan, you sound like you have some morals like myself. :thumb:
> 
> Don't be shamed to feel like a cvnt. BUT - your not in a relationship, until the seed is sowed your a free man...


I agree with @SwAn1

Currently I'm on track to nob 2 possibly 3 girls this week (first date fuuks) but there's one I'm meeting that seems a real quality lass, if the date with her goes well then I'd stop seeing the girls. I'm all up for playing dem hoes but when I meet a good woman she deserves my loyalty otherwise any possible relationship just get built on jezza style bollox with no trust.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

^^^this. I think it to easy to say, yeah your single fvck it, play the field, fvck them all blah blah blah. But if you like this other girl and see potential in it why risk it.

On the other hand you could blow the pole out and the other bird could fvck you off anyway then you'll be pvssed lol but if it were me I'd go on the third date and make your decision after that.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> Swan, you sound like you have some morals like myself. :thumb:
> 
> Don't be shamed to feel like a cvnt. BUT - your not in a relationship, until the seed is sowed your a free man...


Yeah I know mate I just know how I'd feel if a bird was doing it to me. I realise I'm pretty odd on this one and not many would share my view #soft c.unt


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I agree with @SwAn1
> 
> Currently I'm on track to nob 2 possibly 3 girls this week (first date fuuks) but there's one I'm meeting that seems a real quality lass, if the date with her goes well then I'd stop seeing the girls. I'm all up for playing dem hoes but when I meet a good woman she deserves my loyalty otherwise any possible relationship just get built on jezza style bollox with no trust.


Like


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> ^^^this. I think it to easy to say, yeah your single fvck it, play the field, fvck them all blah blah blah. But if you like this other girl and see potential in it why risk it.
> 
> On the other hand you could blow the pole out and the other bird could fvck you off anyway then you'll be pvssed lol but if it were me I'd go on the third date and make your decision after that.


This is exactly what I'm going to do mate. my sister is like no offence bro but what does a surgeon/doctor see in a guy that now lives at home with his mum. Yeah cheers sis lmao


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> This is exactly what I'm going to do mate. my sister is like no offence bro but what does a surgeon/doctor see in a guy that now lives at home with his mum. Yeah cheers sis lmao


What ever happened to falling in love with a ***** with a bus pass. Just cos ya love the *****.

Wise words from Dre there


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> What ever happened to falling in love with a ***** with a bus pass. Just cos ya love the *****.
> 
> Wise words from Dre there


Lmao reminds me of an awesome dre cd I used to have green cover can't remember the name of it.

Anyway I've taken inspiration from your journal and I've just eaten a 1000 calorie meal with 60mg of dbol as soon as it settles I'm off to the gym then the post office exciting times


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Shoulders

Standing OHP 60kg 8,8,7 Just cant get any higher stuck at this weight

Front BB Raises 25kg 15,15,13

Seated DB Press 17.5kg 3 x 10

Lateral Raises DB 7.5kg 3 x 15

Seated Db Press 15kg x 10 x 8

Down to my last 3ml of test so next week will be my next jab, probably for the best as My mum, dad, three of my mates, the gym owner and all the new dates I've been on accuse me of juicing so I guess it's getting a bit blatent. Not sure why as I've not blown up or anything I'm lighter than when I started the cycle lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Shoulders
> 
> Standing OHP 60kg 8,8,7 Just cant get any higher stuck at this weight
> 
> ...


Any time I've got stuck I've deloaded 10% then flown past it no problem.

Fuuk the juice haters! Does your mum even lift?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Any time I've got stuck I've deloaded 10% then flown past it no problem.
> 
> Fuuk the juice haters! Does your mum even lift?


PMSL You don't think just throwing more gear at it will help? LOL I cant do this I'm poor anyway! Problem I have is this if my dates start going somewhere during PCT its gonna be pretty funny and not in a good way


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> This is exactly what I'm going to do mate. my sister is like no offence bro but what does a surgeon/doctor see in a guy that now lives at home with his mum. Yeah cheers sis lmao


Hah, she might have a point but just enjoy it whilst you can! Clearly something is working.

As for the juice being obvious.. Can't really help.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> PMSL You don't think just throwing more gear at it will help? LOL I cant do this I'm poor anyway! Problem I have is this if my dates start going somewhere during PCT its gonna be pretty funny and not in a good way


Low cruise dose ftw!

Just run low rip blend does for the dates haha. This is why I've stayed clear of deca and npp, can't be risking no nob probs


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yesterday's diet was bad better do some cardio this morning

I had plate of mince with pasta parcels about 1000 cals

4large Ducks eggs

4 sausages large plate of chips two duck eggs

7 cakes

A whole garlic bread


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

was was a plate of mince and pasta 1000 cals?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> was was a plate of mince and pasta 1000 cals?


Yeah the pasta cheese parcels were 600 alone without the 250g of mince with Bol sauce


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Yesterday's diet was bad better do some cardio this morning
> 
> I had plate of mince with pasta parcels about 1000 cals
> 
> ...


Lmao, this is a fat mans diet Swan!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Trouble ahead guys the pole I'm seeing tomorrow but the other bird wants to see me tomorrow too I'm a sh1t liar and prefer the non pole but wanted to explore the other option one last time think I'm gonna **** this up


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

stick with the doctor! the pole is clearly ex kgb and probably has more brothers than a serial child birth benefit scammer.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Trouble ahead guys the pole I'm seeing tomorrow but the other bird wants to see me tomorrow too I'm a sh1t liar and prefer the non pole but wanted to explore the other option one last time think I'm gonna **** this up


It's a no brainer...

You want your potential GF/Wife/Whatever teasing mens c0cks for a living?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> It's a no brainer...
> 
> You want your potential GF/Wife/Whatever teasing mens c0cks for a living?


I know thing is she is nice one min and a bitch the next she is also fit so probably thinking with my dick the doctor is normal uncomplicated lol


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> I know thing is she is nice one min and a bitch the next she is also fit so probably thinking with my dick the doctor is normal uncomplicated lol


From what you've said already about her ignoring you, then flipping out because you haven't replied etc I'd say avoid.. Or at least make an excuse, see the Dr, then re-evaluate the situation.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Doctor ftw


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> From what you've said already about her ignoring you, then flipping out because you haven't replied etc I'd say avoid.. Or at least make an excuse, see the Dr, then re-evaluate the situation.


No if I cancel the pole tomorrow that'll be it dead as a duck I just wanted to try both but I think I should just sack the pole off I shall ponder it during legs later


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Never chase the poon. Make effort for the poon but never chase.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Never chase the poon. Make effort for the poon but never chase.


lol wat do I say to the pole yeah you know this date I've wanted for two weeks but ur always busy well I don't want it anymore lol


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> lol wat do I say to the pole yeah you know this date I've wanted for two weeks but ur always busy well I don't want it anymore lol


Say your busy, give her a taste of the old Swan medicine.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> Say your busy, give her a taste of the old Swan medicine.


Good idea I reckon she'll rage least that'll confirm my thoughts


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

tell her you're busy doing legs! that will teach the mouthy bitch


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

LMAO @NotForTheWeak fb me your addy mate again please I really am going to the post office been left to the run the business and been ill sorry brah x


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Legs

80kg leg press 5 x 10

120kg leg press 5 x 10

Calf raises nearly whole stack 5 x 15

Leg extension level 7 5 x 12 then failure every level no rest all the way to level one

I can't even stand up lol

PWO 50g of protein from weigh 20g of simple carbs and 8 eggs


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> LMAO @NotForTheWeak fb me your addy mate again please I really am going to the post office been left to the run the business and been ill sorry brah x


just think, you could open a car wash if things worked out with the pole!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> just think, you could open a car wash if things worked out with the pole!


lol she already has her own business and no it's not a car wash. I've told her I can't do tomorrow anyway and she said ok I'll get back to you with another date lol. I'll make a player yet lol 'not'

Training front I'm in the best condition I think I've ever been in. I didn't realise just how much taking cocaine 24/7 fuked with my gains as I still ate on coke so it wasn't diet related.

Just over 3 weeks to go chest tomorrow. Will I eventually rep out 120kg lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> lol she already has her own business and no it's not a car wash. I've told her I can't do tomorrow anyway and she said ok I'll get back to you with another date lol. I'll make a player yet lol 'not'
> 
> Training front I'm in the best condition I think I've ever been in. I didn't realise just how much taking cocaine 24/7 fuked with my gains as I still ate on coke so it wasn't diet related.
> 
> Just over 3 weeks to go chest tomorrow. Will I eventually rep out 120kg lol


3 weeks til what? I thought you was staying on.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

My journal was 3 months to get back to the condition I was in a year ago when I quit training I've surpassed that mirror wise but still need to bench 125kg for 2 not sure I'm gonna make it but I have 3 weeks left


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

WTF I've just done the macros on my dinner steak and pasta 1700 calories in one meal lol


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> WTF I've just done the macros on my dinner steak and pasta 1700 calories in one meal lol


I don't get it, do all these AAS just soak up these calories that would be fat in normal circumstances!?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I do an hour and a half of cardio everyday I also do weights between 6 and 8 times per week


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


>


Pasta looks a bit dry. Should put some sauce on it and up the cals lol. You do 1 and a half hours a day if cardio, fvck me that's good going, what sort of cardio?

Before my holiday I was doing 20-30 mins fasted 5 times a week and got the lowest bf I've ever been, ATM I do none gotta sort it out the pack has gone lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Pasta looks a bit dry. Should put some sauce on it and up the cals lol. You do 1 and a half hours a day if cardio, fvck me that's good going, what sort of cardio?
> 
> Before my holiday I was doing 20-30 mins fasted 5 times a week and got the lowest bf I've ever been, ATM I do none gotta sort it out the pack has gone lol


The pasta had two tablespoons of sauce on it didn't really wanna go over 2000 calories pmsl

Cardio I walk 6 miles per day


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> WTF I've just done the macros on my dinner steak and pasta 1700 calories in one meal lol


what are you putting on your food? swan juice?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

No that's what it came to pasta parcels 300g of steak and some carbonara sauce


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh and for the lolz just had someone random polish guy on Facebook messaging me to stay the fuk away from his gf lol


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Oh and for the lolz just had someone random polish guy on Facebook messaging me to stay the fuk away from his gf lol


tell him you'll have him deported for making home brew vodka


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Oh and for the lolz just had someone random polish guy on Facebook messaging me to stay the fuk away from his gf lol


Hope you told him suck a nut


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Oh and for the lolz just had someone random polish guy on Facebook messaging me to stay the fuk away from his gf lol


See his mum instead lol.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Hope you told him suck a nut


I told him to fuk off he then warned me again stay away from my gf I said 'lol' he replied listen mate have you got the message!

I told her this so she went round his house to have a go at him and he was blindo at 4pm dancing round in his pants lol I have no intention of this going further but it's just too funny


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> See his mum instead lol.


Like


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> tell him you'll have him deported for making home brew vodka


Guys sounds nuts they aren't even bf and gf it's bonkers but it passes the time and brings the lolz


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

link me, troll time


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I told him to fuk off he then warned me again stay away from my gf I said 'lol' he replied listen mate have you got the message!
> 
> I told her this so she went round his house to have a go at him and he was blindo at 4pm dancing round in his pants lol I have no intention of this going further but it's just too funny


You home wrecker lol.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nah mate I've blocked him he sounds like psycho she's his very close mate and sees him as nothing more but he threatens all the guys telling them he's hers etc I've got a machete in the boot just incase lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Just trained finally got my 120kg for a rep on bench PWO meal 12 inch pizza 300g of steak one can of monster all bases covered


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Nah mate I've blocked him he sounds like psycho she's his very close mate and sees him as nothing more but he threatens all the guys telling them he's hers etc I've got a machete in the boot just incase lol


Haha fvck that right off mate. No one wants a bird with that sort of baggage


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Haha fvck that right off mate. No one wants a bird with that sort of baggage


Like I said I cancelled date with her tomorrow and I'm seeing surgeon tomorrow instead pole said she might see me Friday I doubt she will or I will it's just bringing me some lolz She said he's not violent and not to worry he's just silly he's a pole so he ain't gonna be small lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Like I said I cancelled date with her tomorrow and I'm seeing surgeon tomorrow instead pole said she might see me Friday I doubt she will or I will it's just bringing me some lolz She said he's not violent and not to worry he's just silly he's a pole so he ain't gonna be small lol


You ain't exactly small, 16st and 6.4 is pretty intimidating to most. Snake his bird then tell him he can have her back the fvcking weirdo


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You ain't exactly small, 16st and 6.4 is pretty intimidating to most. Snake his bird then tell him he can have her back the fvcking weirdo


'Like' when he said 'I love her stay away' I was gonna reply I do too she's pretty funny and awesome in bed but thought that was a step too far even for my trolling.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> 'Like' when he said 'I love her stay away' I was gonna reply I do too she's pretty funny and awesome in bed but thought that was a step too far even for my trolling.


Should of said it lol. Wind the t1t up.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Should of said it lol. Wind the t1t up.


Like'. The soft **** has just woke up from his ****ed up state and is trying to go round her house I told her to tell the soft c.unt to let it go he's been friend zoned she just did I think he's hitting the booze again right now lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Like'. The soft **** has just woke up from his ****ed up state and is trying to go round her house I told her to tell the soft c.unt to let it go he's been friend zoned she just did I think he's hitting the booze again right now lol


What a sap haha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> What a sap haha


Like


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

whats going on with the liking on here


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

NotForTheWeak said:


> whats going on with the liking on here


Shvt ain't it. Hope they being back the old setup


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> whats going on with the liking on here


Can't do it on your phone on tapatalk


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Can't do it on your phone on tapatalk


I didn't really get on with tapatalk I just use the web browser on my phone to get on ukm. You can like then. Still hope they change it back


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Can't do it on your phone on tapatalk


I'm sure lorian mentioned tapa talk is due an update to allow likes....


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Back and biceps

35kg db rows 11,11,10

35kg db shrugs 3 x 20

Machine shrug x 20

Ex curl 30kg 11,10,8 20kg x 5

Lat pulldown 3 x 15

Seated db curl 7.5kg db 15,12,11

Post workout 8 whole eggs 3 slices of toast 2 cups of tea and some cheese and onion crisps


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Great my backs fooked now anyway on a positive note date night tonight lol


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

best get her on top then


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Great my backs fooked now anyway on a positive note date night tonight lol


When's the wedding? 

Hope she treats you nice.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> When's the wedding?
> 
> Hope she treats you nice.


It was 3 options go for meal and drinks in town go for meal and drinks local or go to hers for drink and takeaway you can guess which I chose lol. Joke she's a nice girl haha


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> It was 3 options go for meal and drinks in town go for meal and drinks local or go to hers for drink and takeaway you can guess which I chose lol. Joke she's a nice girl haha


You got the spy cam ready?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> It was 3 options go for meal and drinks in town go for meal and drinks local or go to hers for drink and takeaway you can guess which I chose lol. Joke she's a nice girl haha


Better be in top if your game mate, could be your lucky night ;-)


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

best get to hers and get carried away! :thumb:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

It's a 'third date' bro's this is unfamiliar ground pmsl


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> It's a 'third date' bro's this is unfamiliar ground pmsl


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

seandog69 said:


>


FPMSL!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Great my backs fooked now anyway on a positive note date night tonight lol


I'm cooking for a hottie tonight 



SwAn1 said:


> It's a 'third date' bro's this is unfamiliar ground pmsl


If you fail....... Well.

Gwarn familam YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm cooking for a hottie tonight
> 
> If you fail....... Well.
> 
> Gwarn familam YOU CAN DO IT!!!


Not even gonna try it mate too much of a nice guy (I know I'm a sad c.unt)


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

she'll have your cock in her **** before you can say desert


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@Swan. How was it mate?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @Swan. How was it mate?


All good mate cheers  back on the proverbial horse lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Hid the sausage?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Hid the sausage?


lol I was also told I need to eat more mango/grapefruit lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I think I'm actually going to have a day off from the gym. I must be going mental just feel drained and my back still playing up. Being up until 3am then up at 6am wasn't great I thought fair play she's doing the same with work and all until she tells me she doesn't start work until 8pm tonight lol


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't get it.. So no funny business? And now your being a good boy? :confused1:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> I don't get it.. So no funny business? And now your being a good boy? :confused1:


Lol I don't want my journal moved to male animal but it's safe to say it went well  ffs


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Lol I don't want my journal moved to male animal but it's safe to say it went well  ffs


Hahaha! :lol:

Could of just spelled it out!

Edit: The mango / grapefruit comment is making more sense now! Guess you taste like sh1t atm!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ffs thougt I was gonna have to get out a piece of chalk lol


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Ffs thougt I was gonna have to get out a piece of chalk lol


Piece of chalk...? :confused1:

Lmao, ok I'll stop it now. :whistling:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> lol I was also told I need to eat more mango/grapefruit lol


Haha, did you not tell her all you eat is eggs and on the odd occasion more eggs lol. Glad it went well mate


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Haha, did you not tell her all you eat is eggs and on the odd occasion more eggs lol. Glad it went well mate


I did actually lol she messaged me today and said I was really drunk I didn't do anything too weird did I lol


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

does her 'BF' know yet?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> does her 'BF' know yet?


Pmsl different bird mate the other one is bat **** mental


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The mental ones are the best haha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol @FelonE I actually want normal can't be with a crazy bird who's happy one minute moody the next flirts with other guys and all the other crap that goes with it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Lol @FelonE I actually want normal can't be with a crazy bird who's happy one minute moody the next flirts with other guys and all the other crap that goes with it.


You want a normal bird who's mental in the bedroom lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You want a normal bird who's mental in the bedroom lol


Yeah tell me they exist if you say it ain't so it will like telling me Santa ain't real


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah tell me they exist if you say it ain't so it will like telling me Santa ain't real


Ohhhh they do haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I did actually lol she messaged me today and said I was really drunk I didn't do anything too weird did I lol


Lol, you couldn't of been that bad if she's still texting you. When's the next date?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Lol @FelonE I actually want normal can't be with a crazy bird who's happy one minute moody the next flirts with other guys and all the other crap that goes with it.


Yeah fvck that. Posh birds tend to be dirty in the sack. Or doctors lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol, you couldn't of been that bad if she's still texting you. When's the next date?


Oh I wasn't bad mate I know that much not sure next date mate she's a surgeon and works 12 hour shifts next 3 days running


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I can't see her seeing me as bf material mind seeing as she earns in a month what I do in a year lmao


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Oh I wasn't bad mate I know that much not sure next date mate she's a surgeon and works 12 hour shifts next 3 days running


She cuts trees down?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I can't see her seeing me as bf material mind seeing as she earns in a month what I do in a year lmao


You never know mate. Opposites attract and all that. You show her a good time and treat her right I'm sure she'll fall for you. Unless she's just after a fvck, but I think if she was she would've gone over on the first date


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> She cuts trees down?


Flol no mate she cuts humans open and operates and ****


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You never know mate. Opposites attract and all that. You show her a good time and treat her right I'm sure she'll fall for you. Unless she's just after a fvck, but I think if she was she would've gone over on the first date


She kept reminding me how it had 'been a while' lol like I'm some sort of sex addict at it every night. Problem is crazy pole wants me to go for drink tomorrow night and they are both on my Facebook if she writes on my wall it could be game over


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Flol no mate she cuts humans open and operates and ****


Ohhhh lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> She kept reminding me how it had 'been a while' lol like I'm some sort of sex addict at it every night. Problem is crazy pole wants me to go for drink tomorrow night and they are both on my Facebook if she writes on my wall it could be game over


Facebook is bad news. Decisions decisions ay. What you thinking, you gonna meet the crazy pole?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Facebook is bad news. Decisions decisions ay. What you thinking, you gonna meet the crazy pole?


Yeah but it doesn't sit well with me I'm not with this other girl so I'm single but it feels a bit c.ubtish after just sleeping with me lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> She kept reminding me how it had 'been a while' lol like I'm some sort of sex addict at it every night. Problem is crazy pole wants me to go for drinkers tomorrow night and they are both on my Facebook if she writes on my wall it could be game over


Lol, just don't get caught. Suppose it'll be good in that you can weigh up the 2 and go from there. Make sure you've got eyes in the back of your head though. Crazy ex could be lurking


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol, just don't get caught. Suppose it'll be good in that you can weigh up the 2 and go from there. Make sure you've got eyes in the back of your head though. Crazy ex could be lurking


Yeah I did say don't let any of your nutter pole mates know. I'm fairly big to Jo public but I hate fighting lol is there anyway I can. Stop anyone writing on my wall?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah I did say don't let any of your nutter pole mates know. I'm fairly big to Jo public but I hate fighting lol is there anyway I can. Stop anyone writing on my wall?


Dunno mate I don't do Facebook, too much grief for me


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah I did say don't let any of your nutter pole mates know. I'm fairly big to Jo public but I hate fighting lol is there anyway I can. Stop anyone writing on my wall?


i dont do facebook, but ive heard of a few mates that have disabled posts on their wall without them allowing the posts first, like a post here getting moderated first...

here ya go:

To prevent your friends from posting on your Timeline:

Click in the upper-right corner of any page and select Settings.

In the left column, click Timeline and Tagging.

Find the setting Who can post on your Timeline? and click Edit to the far right.

Select Only Me from the dropdown menu.

i want results in MA fcker


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> i dont do facebook, but ive heard of a few mates that have disabled posts on their wall without them allowing the posts first, like a post here getting moderated first...
> 
> here ya go:
> 
> ...


You're a good man sir sneaky dave would be proud as I am


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> You're a good man sir sneaky dave would be proud as I am


just helping a bro plough a ho


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> You're a good man sir sneaky dave would be proud as I am


Fuuk the pole off.

I too don't do fb for this reason


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Fuuk the pole off.
> 
> I too don't do fb for this reason


 @sneeky_dave I've already agreed. Last night I basically told her a few home truths coz I wasn't fussed about the drink all it did was make her want the drink more and I'm seeing her tonight fml


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> @sneeky_dave I've already agreed. Last night I basically told her a few home truths coz I wasn't fussed about the drink all it did was make her want the drink more and I'm seeing her tonight fml


Gonna bite you in the ****. Listen to papa dave


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> @sneeky_dave I've already agreed. Last night I basically told her a few home truths coz I wasn't fussed about the drink all it did was make her want the drink more and I'm seeing her tonight fml



View attachment 161137


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Gonna bite you in the ****. Listen to papa dave


But in theory why should it I'm single or do women not work that way?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hmmm just had my pre workout meal of 60 mg of dbol 10 eggs 4 slices of toast


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> But in theory why should it I'm single or do women not work that way?


ofc they dont, cmon man, rookie mistake

they may say 'hey no strings' but if you do what they probably are then you're a no good man just like the rest :lol:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Hmmm just had my pre workout meal of *60 mg of dbol* 10 eggs 4 slices of toast


you must be a champion


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> But in theory why should it I'm single or do women not work that way?


Present your theory to the doctor and report your findings to us. I'm curious as to the outcome..... Srs

Not srs you dumbass


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> ofc they dont, cmon man, rookie mistake
> 
> they may say 'hey no strings' but if you do what they probably are then you're a no good man just like the rest :lol:


Yeah but the bird I slept with the other night may have no intention of anything over than just fuking me lol she messaged since a few times but how can I no. Cake and it eat comes to mind on my part. I'm turning into an evil man. I still blame Dave


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> you must be a champion


Just can't seem to put weight on just stay at 15 stone lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Present your theory to the doctor and report your findings to us. I'm curious as to the outcome..... Srs
> 
> Not srs you dumbass


FPMSL ok when u put it like that


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Shoulders jabbed1ml of test in My delt

Standing OHP 60kg 8, 8, 7

Front plate raises 20kg 3 x 15

Side lateral raises db 7.5kg 15, 13, 11

Seated db ohp 17.5kg x15 , 12, 9

Flat bench 60kg I could only manage 6 Reps clearly my bench is shoulder dominant

PWO 4 sausages two slices of bread 1 donut


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Shoulders jabbed1ml of test in My delt
> 
> Standing OHP 60kg 8, 8, 7
> 
> ...


Both my OHP and bench suffer massively if I do them together.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Both my OHP and bench suffer massively if I do them together.


Never done them together was just doing it for the pump for later lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Never done them together was just doing it for the pump for later lol


That stellar advert with the hops growers being treat like footballers?

Fuuk pumps, tell the pole your family owns 3 tractors!! Boom, knickers down. Fact.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> That stellar advert with the hops growers being treat like footballers?
> 
> Fuuk pumps, tell the pole your family owns 3 tractors!! Boom, knickers down. Fact.


Lol I'm being really ****ish to her now and she s like 'do u actually want to see me later' lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Lol I'm being really ****ish to her now and she s like 'do u actually want to see me later' lol


After all your good guy bollox stick with the woman that's so far treat you decently FFS! Even if nothing develops long term least you've not been treated and messed about like a nob!

Doctor ftw, pole for the bin.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> After all your good guy bollox stick with the woman that's so far treat you decently FFS! Even if nothing develops long term least you've not been treated and messed about like a nob!
> 
> Doctor ftw, pole for the bin.


If the truth be known the doc is working for days on end I'm bored of knocking round the house so going to see the pole out of A) boredom and B) morbid curiosity I have no intention of dating her but she's messed me around so much I don't care. I've armed me facebook up lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Dave you've created this beast


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Where you taking her @SwAn1


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Where you taking her @SwAn1


Where ever she tells him


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Where ever she tells him


Flol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Not sure waiting around in the middle of some sh1t hole now lol


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Not sounding promising. Good luck with it though bro.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Not sure waiting around in the middle of some sh1t hole now lol


Watch out for them 'Wrong Turners' lol.


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

what time you meating the pole?


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> ofc they dont, cmon man, rookie mistake
> 
> they may say 'hey no strings' but if you do what they probably are then you're a no good man just like the rest :lol:


They're not all Like that! I once had a friend with benefits who actually tried to set me up with 1 of her friends.

Not sure if it was just bait or If she genuinely didn't care. I'd tell her if I slept with anyone else and it never seemed to bother her in the slightest.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> Not sounding promising. Good luck with it though bro.


First off we met at this cinema type place where we were going for a drink, she says can't go here someone's in there I know so we'll have to go somewhere else lol

I drive to meet her somewhere else she gets in my car throws the rubbish from the foot well of my car into the street I was like wtf.

Anyway I'm in the car saying right where do u wanna go, she's like I dunno so we drive round for an hour her shouting lol as I am for directions as its not my town which she didn't seem to know either. Anyway we go for a drink she's totally different when not off her nut on speed barely made any convo. I told her I thought she was a player, she denied of course She then says I need to get taxi home to get ready to go out into town. I said ok then see ya, she said shall I come and wait outside with you for taxi?. I just replied nah your alright and left. I then got texts on my way home telling me I'm not over my ex lol - I'm outta there


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> First off we met at this cinema type place where we were going for a drink, she says can't go here someone's in there I know so we'll have to go somewhere else lol
> 
> I drive to meet her somewhere else she gets in my car throws the rubbish from the foot well of my car into the street I was like wtf.
> 
> Anyway I'm in the car saying right where do u wanna go, she's like I dunno so we drive round for an hour her shouting lol as I am for directions as its not my town which she didn't seem to know either. Anyway we go for a drink she's totally different when not off her nut on speed barely made any convo. I told her I thought she was a player, she denied of course She then says I need to get taxi home to get ready to go out into town. I said ok then see ya, she said shall I come and wait outside with you for taxi?. I just replied nah your alright and left. I then got texts on my way home telling me I'm not over my ex lol - I'm outta there


Strong date.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Strong date.


Lol yeah at least it answered my curiosity I suspected she was bonkers and I was right


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> First off we met at this cinema type place where we were going for a drink, she says can't go here someone's in there I know so we'll have to go somewhere else lol
> 
> I drive to meet her somewhere else she gets in my car throws the rubbish from the foot well of my car into the street I was like wtf.
> 
> Anyway I'm in the car saying right where do u wanna go, she's like I dunno so we drive round for an hour her shouting lol as I am for directions as its not my town which she didn't seem to know either. Anyway we go for a drink she's totally different when not off her nut on speed barely made any convo. I told her I thought she was a player, she denied of course She then says I need to get taxi home to get ready to go out into town. I said ok then see ya, she said shall I come and wait outside with you for taxi?. I just replied nah your alright and left. I then got texts on my way home telling me I'm not over my ex lol - I'm outta there


She sound like a bit of a fruit cake and hard work. As you said though at least you know now. Got another date planned with the doc?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> She sound like a bit of a fruit cake and hard work. As you said though at least you know now. Got another date planned with the doc?


sh!t just got real - You can't make this sh!t up

Last night after the date where it went down like a lead sack of sh!t and I told her she was a player and then left her sat on her own to wait for a taxi no kiss no nothing etc Anyhooooo

I got in last night and go to bed and wake up at 7am. I find in the night she has deleted from Facebook as a friend (good I thought) and sent me a 'thumbs' up message and that was that. I presumed this meant no hard feelings it wasn't meant to be sort of thing? wouldn't you?

Fast for forward to 10am this morning and she messages me telling me she feels rough after a heavy night she got in at 3 am. I took the **** out of her some more and said words to the effect 'this is all great and all but after our pretty 'odd' date last night where you looked bored and couldn't wait to go home and I left you in the pub and you then deleted me off facebook last night, why are you telling me this sh!t?'

Her reply - I didn't delete you I'll re add you, I thought our date went really well not sure what is but there is something about you I really like where shall we take it from here?

Guys I'm now scared for my safety


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

i fear for your pet rabbit bud :lol:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> i fear for your pet rabbit bud :lol:


She was hounding me all day I told her my phone had died and went and watched TV with the doctor lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> sh!t just got real - You can't make this sh!t up
> 
> Last night after the date where it went down like a lead sack of sh!t and I told her she was a player and then left her sat on her own to wait for a taxi no kiss no nothing etc Anyhooooo
> 
> ...


Wow. She's fvcked up. I wouldn't even entertain it no More tbh. A date for me would be the night not meeting me then fvcking off with her mates. She might be fit but the rest of her sounds shvt. Get rid and crack on with the doc


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Wow. She's fvcked up. I wouldn't even entertain it no More tbh. A date for me would be the night not meeting me then fvcking off with her mates. She might be fit but the rest of her sounds shvt. Get rid and crack on with the doc


100% right I just don't get it I couldn't of been more of c.unt to her I mean really bad and she still wants some lol. Problem is nutter is an 8 an doc is a strong 6 I'm on test at the moment and it's warping my perspective of doc wasn't on the seen I'd hit it and leave the county lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> 100% right I just don't get it I couldn't of been more of c.unt to her I mean really bad and she still wants some lol. Problem is nutter is an 8 an doc is a strong 6 I'm on test at the moment and it's warping my perspective of doc wasn't on the seen I'd hit it and leave the county lol


Do you think you could bang the pole? Or is she the bird that says she don't fvck for 3 months?

A strong 6, What's the body like? Put a pic up and let us help lol


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

a 6 in the hand is worth an 8 in the bush.....


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> a 6 in the hand is worth an 8 in the bush.....


Good way to describe it - this is true I'm too old to be learning all this boll0x


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Do you think you could bang the pole? Or is she the bird that says she don't fvck for 3 months?
> 
> A strong 6, What's the body like? Put a pic up and let us help lol


Lol at pics no chance. The pole says 3 months but no woman says yeah I wanna fuk after a week do they lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> First off we met at this cinema type place where we were going for a drink, she says can't go here someone's in there I know so we'll have to go somewhere else lol
> 
> I drive to meet her somewhere else she gets in my car throws the rubbish from the foot well of my car into the street I was like wtf.
> 
> Anyway I'm in the car saying right where do u wanna go, she's like I dunno so we drive round for an hour her shouting lol as I am for directions as its not my town which she didn't seem to know either. Anyway we go for a drink she's totally different when not off her nut on speed barely made any convo. I told her I thought she was a player, she denied of course She then says I need to get taxi home to get ready to go out into town. I said ok then see ya, she said shall I come and wait outside with you for taxi?. I just replied nah your alright and left. I then got texts on my way home telling me I'm not over my ex lol - I'm outta there


Seems legit lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Lol at pics no chance. The pole says 3 months but no woman says yeah I wanna fuk after a week do they lol


Well you must be having serious thoughts to say no and fair play. If the docs a strong 6 done up she must be a 7, being a doc has gotta give her a +1 and if she makes you laugh and you enjoy her company that's gotta be another +1 which would make her an 8-9 ??

What I mean about fvcking the pole is if you think she'd go over soon might be worth another date of hell but if she's gonna make you work for it bin her


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Well you must be having serious thoughts to say no and fair play. If the docs a strong 6 done up she must be a 7, being a doc has gotta give her a +1 and if she makes you laugh and you enjoy her company that's gotta be another +1 which would make her an 8-9 ??
> 
> What I mean about fvcking the pole is if you think she'd go over soon might be worth another date of hell but if she's gonna make you work for it bin her


I guess that's how it works Ive lost rating points due to living at home and having less money than a school kid and Lol you can have pics of the pole if you want but think you've seen em


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

I think the doc certainly has extra points for not messing about and a decent job etc ..... she's not amazingly good looking but at the same time she isn't a pig! The pole is just going to cause you head aches and hassle and you dont need that at the moment.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Pics of Doctor!!


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

View attachment 161221


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Pics of Doctor!!


No pics of doctor I went to school with her ffs I'm a c.unt but not that much. She's really nice person and probably what I need. Pole still on my case mind

Legs

Leg press 80kg 5 x 11 120kg 5 x 10

Calf raises level 7 iirc 20, 20, 20 17, 15

Flat bb bench 60 kg x 10

80kg x 5

90 kg x 1

100kg x 1

105kg x 1

110kg x 1

115kg x 1

60kg x 15

Seated leg extensions 8 sets dropped to failure each set

Hamstring machine 2 sets to failure ( hate it so sacked it off)

Cable xrossovers level 4 x 20 x 15 level 3 failure level 2 then one all to failure

Tricep push downs 3 x 10

Still can't put any weight on diet is gross donuts ice cream burgers maccies pizza litres of coke just can't budge the scales from 15 stone dead pretty lean too veins on delts etc

PWO meal 250g of chicken 1 burger plate of chips and cake


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> No pics of doctor I went to school with her ffs I'm a c.unt but not that much. She's really nice person and probably what I need. Pole still on my case mind
> 
> Legs
> 
> ...


The pole'a a crank mate. Suggest taking her away for the night. It would be the third date and that way you know she's gonna be with you all night you, you can get out your nut with her and have dirty pill sex in a hotel. Then bin her. That's what I'd do anyway and if she says no sack her.

Your diet is far from clean ain't it. Are you still on tren or did you swap it for dbol?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> The pole'a a crank mate. Suggest taking her away for the night. It would be the third date and that way you know she's gonna be with you all night you, you can get out your nut with her and have dirty pill sex in a hotel. Then bin her. That's what I'd do anyway and if she says no sack her.
> 
> Your diet is far from clean ain't it. Are you still on tren or did you swap it for dbol?


This is what I was thinking but funds don't permit such activities. I think I am now at the point of just trolling her for my own amusement I justify this to myself in how hard to get she played it for the first month now roles are reversed lol

Gear wise no tren just on 250mg of test pw tapering down will run that for 3 weeks then stop. Everytime I see the doc she practically 'exams' me all over lol she's gonna know


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

bet she gets a gaping wide on as well :bounce:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> No pics of doctor I went to school with her ffs I'm a c.unt but not that much. She's really nice person and probably what I need. Pole still on my case mind
> 
> Legs
> 
> ...


Then man the fuuk up n sack the pole off! She's only gonna cause problems.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> This is what I was thinking but funds don't permit such activities. I think I am now at the point of just trolling her for my own amusement I justify this to myself in how hard to get she played it for the first month now roles are reversed lol
> 
> Gear wise no tren just on 250mg of test pw tapering down will run that for 3 weeks then stop. Everytime I see the doc she practically 'exams' me all over lol she's gonna know[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Can't afford to mate. Just take a job on w4nk pay that leaves me with zero at the end of each month it's b0llox but it's s means to an end


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Then man the fuuk up n sack the pole off! She's only gonna cause problems.


I know but I'd quite like to bang and leave and although I know this is about as likely as me benching 150 my dick keeps shouting up 'hey swan, c.unt face I'm still here you know give it a few more days' I'm a bad man


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Ain't your motor costing you something crazy like £600 a month????
> 
> What happened to you staying on


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah mate I've got a job on like 1400 a month and after I pay car 600 fuel 200 debts 200 rent 250 (parents) phone bill I'm left with fuk all


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Can't you give the car back and get a ****ter for a while? I know it'll be hard but that's a lot on a car a month


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Annoying thing is mate it was put 10k down and pay 600 per month or I could have just bought a car outright for 10k so in a word no. I didn't foresee my ex leaving me lol thought I was bullet proof


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> That's shvt ain't it. Is a nice motor though. What colour and tell me you got a manual


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Nah it's blue remapped to 400bhp got flappy paddles though and launch control lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Life seems to be kicking you in the balls at the moment swan, did you lose your Girlfriend and job at the same time or was one a by-product of the other? Don't answer if you don't want I'm just being nosey.

Btw my life sucks too on 1400 a month, I live in double garage at the side of my mums that been converted into like a self contained flat (it's still massively sh*t) so just so you know you're not the only one living the struggle pal :beer:

Gotta make the best of a bad situation, good luck with it all. A brighter tomorrow and all that bull5hit.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I had the flappy paddles on my 330. Thought they was the bvllocks until I actually got the car. I think they take the fun out of driving, they're a novelty thing that very rarely get used. I would only have an auto again if the car was slow
> 
> Bet yours fvcking flys, think mine was 282 brake or something like that and that was quick


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Life seems to be kicking you in the balls at the moment swan, did you lose your Girlfriend and job at the same time or was one a by-product of the other? Don't answer if you don't want I'm just being nosey.
> 
> Btw my life sucks too on 1400 a month, I live in double garage at the side of my mums that been converted into like a self contained flat (it's still massively sh*t) so just so you know you're not the only one living the struggle pal :beer:
> 
> Gotta make the best of a bad situation, good luck with it all. A brighter tomorrow and all that bull5hit.


Thanks mate appreciated. Yeah one was the bi product of the other onwards and upwards I'm used to just having no responsibility and thousands to spunk a month now I earn less than I did 10 years ago lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Your right I don't use paddles and would lol at the thought of an auto until I drove one you can just plant your foot it flies through the gears and always keeps revs high on bends when it should can't fault it it's 4 wheel drive to so sticks like glue


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I sleep on a sofa, own a bus pass and live out of ikea bags. Swan, chin up son


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I sleep on a sofa, own a bus pass and live out of ikea bags. Swan, chin up son


Cheers mate just want my own space I don't care whether its a dirt whole. I just hate answering to people if I want to leave some sh!t on the side so be it, if I want to scratch my balls I will etc. Getting on my tits


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Cheers mate just want my own space I don't care whether its a dirt whole. I just hate answering to people if I want to leave some sh!t on the side so be it, if I want to scratch my balls I will etc. Getting on my tits


I am lucky in the sense of being able to walk around in my pants and jab as I wish in front of my mates mum haha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I am lucky in the sense of being able to walk around in my pants and jab as I wish in front of my mates mum haha


My old walked in my room the other day when I was at the gym and went through my personal stuff to look for 'my spare set of car keys' and as I had mislaid them. He went in the drawer with all the barrels pins vials everything. My sis told me this but he hasn't mentioned it as he had no place being in that drawer lol


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

ever thought about living in a van?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> ever thought about living in a van?


I considered It mate, after your genius suggestions earlier on fb I think I've managed to remove the eastern block.......for now


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

Canada is nice this time of year


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> Canada is nice this time of year


 lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> My old walked in my room the other day when I was at the gym and went through my personal stuff to look for 'my spare set of car keys' and as I had mislaid them. He went in the drawer with all the barrels pins vials everything. My sis told me this but he hasn't mentioned it as he had no place being in that drawer lol


Haha I got bailed to her house lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Haha I got bailed to her house lol


You reckon you'll go down David?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> You reckon you'll go down David?


Dunno but it's 1ml rip 0.5ml prop ED till I answer haha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Dunno but it's 1ml rip 0.5ml prop ED till I answer haha


Lol they be wanting your black ass for loving


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Back and biceps

35kg db's bent over rows 11,10, 10

35kg shrugs 3 x 20

Lag pulldown 3 x 10

Ez curls 20kg 10, 10, 9

Fcuk loads of standing negative curls with 7.5kg dbs

Everything is sort of stood still lifts stay the same and I struggle to maintain 15 stone weight just falls today I'm just taking the pi55 with the diet in the hope weight may increase a pound

PWO large Greggs sausage roll 250g of mince meat in sauce a donut and a Greggs large cookie


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

nice clean diet :beer:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> nice clean diet :beer:


No booze last night either just ate cake and ice cream getting mobbed off weighing 15 stone. Seeing the doc later maybe burn some more calories


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

she'll suck the life from you, reckon you'll be 14 stone by the end!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> she'll suck the life from you, reckon you'll be 14 stone by the end!


Lol your so ****jng gross


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

not as gross and dirty as greggs :bounce:


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

you've wrapped your lips around something similar to what doc will be doing later


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Didn't know greggs sold cocktail sausages bu dum bum


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

They dont call him Mandingos little brother for nothing


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nit for the weak you not had you're full quota of tugs today lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Next dirty meal of the day 250g of mince in Bolognase sauce 300g of pasta (uncooked weight) 1 Belgium bun cake


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

im off to the gym in a minute!

then eat some chicken and possibly get my bag slapped.

failing that, could you video yourself and the doc and send it to me. thanks


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> im off to the gym in a minute!
> 
> then eat some chicken and possibly get my bag slapped.
> 
> failing that, could you video yourself and the doc and send it to me. thanks


Nope you still lifting then I thought you were just beasting other people?


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

never stopped shirt lifting.... Beasting people is fun.

training everyday!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Update - after my truly horrific diet yesterday I've gained half a pound. Bad news is I have a hernia - splendid


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

you sure its a hernia and not that sausage roll trying to get back out?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

The doctor had a look for you?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> you sure its a hernia and not that sausage roll trying to get back out?


I wish it was mate not sure what to do about gym now. I've just had 500 grabs of mince 3 wraps 1 can of coke a yum yum and a custard slice washed down with 60mg of dbol to help me decide!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> The doctor had a look for you?


Yes defo a hernia


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

is that a hernia or are you happy to see me :thumb:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Your jokes are getting worse if that's possible


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

ha, just ease off the lifts that are going to effect it. any chance it will go back in or is it bad?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yes defo a hernia


Shvt how did you get that, from training?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Shvt how did you get that, from training?


I said do I need to stop training? Her reply not really it will just get worse by straining it! Will it get better on its own? No just won't get any worse if I leave it. When do you get it operated on then? When it's a problem! A problem? Yeah when it grows so far out it becomes painful! wtf


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> ha, just ease off the lifts that are going to effect it. any chance it will go back in or is it bad?


How do I know what effects it. I'm guessing leg press or ohp


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

More gear


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> More gear


I wish that was an option. It looks like no gear no money no gym. Worst thing is last night I 'finished' something shall we say then she wanted sex nothing was happening lol I remember when test made me crazy I must be getting old lol


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


>


Nom nom nom, i have them pasta parcel and sauces all the time, proper fill you up and only £1 for the pasta parcels at sainsbury's 

Just waiting on my meat package coming £50 worth of all kinds and a veg hamper


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I wish that was an option. It looks like no gear no money no gym. Worst thing is last night I 'finished' something shall we say then she wanted sex nothing was happening lol I remember when test made me crazy I must be getting old lol


Need me to post a ***** some cialis?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Need me to post a ***** some cialis?


Lol I've got a tub of them. Never tried em though.


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

sneeky_dave said:


> Need me to post a ***** some cialis?


Never work for me just make me feel sick lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Need me to post a ***** some cialis?


Lol my sisters got some knocking around the house her ex used it. I've never had this problem like ever not sure what's causing it think it might be giving her a complex too which is making it worse. Either that or I'm gay


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

walton21 said:


> Nom nom nom, i have them pasta parcel and sauces all the time, proper fill you up and only £1 for the pasta parcels at sainsbury's
> 
> Just waiting on my meat package coming £50 worth of all kinds and a veg hamper


They are nice mega calorie dense


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Lol my sisters got some knocking around the house her ex used it. I've never had this problem like ever not sure what's causing it think it might be giving her a complex too which is making it worse. Either that or I'm gay


If that's the case i would watch you **** when @NotForTheWeak is about


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lmao


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Lol my sisters got some knocking around the house her ex used it. I've never had this problem like ever not sure what's causing it think it might be giving her a complex too which is making it worse. Either that or I'm gay


*bi


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I wish that was an option. It looks like no gear no money no gym. Worst thing is last night I 'finished' something shall we say then she wanted sex nothing was happening lol I remember when test made me crazy I must be getting old lol


At least she got hers lol, if that's what your talking about


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> At least she got hers lol, if that's what your talking about


LOL nah, she finished me then expecting me to go again


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

the cheek of her!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Exactly I'm usually an animal. So wish I had the funds to just pump a gram of test per week. Just had my last 325mg tonight. Bad times


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Exactly I'm usually an animal. So wish I had the funds to just pump a gram of test per week. Just had my last 325mg tonight. Bad times


What your done, cycle over? Bad times lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What your done, cycle over? Bad times lol


Skinted out mate. I have enough d Bol to bridge to pct I don't ever bother with pct anyway never have lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Skinted out mate. I have enough d Bol to bridge to pct I don't ever bother with pct anyway never have lol


Have you got pct meds or are you saying you ain't borthering with it?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Have you got pct meds or are you saying you ain't borthering with it?


I've never bothered with pct well when I say never, I've tried it a few times and always sack it off don't like any of the meds and don't feel they do anything, perhaps now I'm getting old I may need them lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Chest

Flat bench 60kg x 10

80kg x 5

90 x 3

100 x 1

110 x 1

115 x 1

117.5 x 1

60kg x10

80kg x 8

Cable crossovers 7 sets to failure

Incline db press 3 sets to failure

Some light lateral raises

PWO 1 tin of tuna in a wrap with mayo, 1 large sausage roll, 2 southern fried chicken fillets, 3 chicken goujon type things


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Chest
> 
> Flat bench 60kg x 10
> 
> ...


2.5 off of your 120kg, think your gonna get it next sesh?

don't be cooking the doc dinner ffs lol. Your choice of meals are always very toshed together


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> 2.5 off of your 120kg, think your gonna get it next sesh?
> 
> don't be cooking the doc dinner ffs lol. Your choice of meals are always very toshed together


Haha she eats pot noodles and a biscuit or some sh1t in between work lol it shouldn't be hard I can cook sort of.....

I managed 120 the other week thought I was good for it today but with no spotters didn't bother. I can't see weights going anywhere tbh practically no gear in me and now this a hernia. The gym owner commented today how good I was looking (no ****) but it's hard to see at bang on 15 stone. I guess since the start I've lost a stone of flab and gained 7 lbs of muscle so happy with that


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Haha she eats pot noodles and a biscuit or some sh1t in between work lol it shouldn't be hard I can cook sort of.....
> 
> I managed 120 the other week thought I was good for it today but with no spotters didn't bother. I can't see weights going anywhere tbh practically no gear in me and now this a hernia. The gym owner commented today how good I was looking (no ****) but it's hard to see at bang on 15 stone. I guess since the start I've lost a stone of flab and gained 7 lbs of muscle so happy with that


When's the next date?

You took before pictures didn't you? It'll good to compare the 2. My cycle I only put on 7lbs but looked much better. Why don't you change routine to lower weight/higher reps


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> When's the next date?
> 
> You took before pictures didn't you? It'll good to compare the 2. My cycle I only put on 7lbs but looked much better. Why don't you change routine to lower weight/higher reps


I reckon that sounds like a good idea mate just been chasing the numbers and the routine change is probably better. I didn't take before pics, no - I looked a mess lol

Not sure on the next date, she invited me out with her family at the weekend, but I'm working so..... I thought she seemed brave unleashing me on her family but hey ho


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I reckon that sounds like a good idea mate just been chasing the numbers and the routine change is probably better. I didn't take before pics, no - I looked a mess lol
> 
> Not sure on the next date, she invited me out with her family at the weekend, but I'm working so..... I thought she seemed brave unleashing me on her family but hey ho


I change my routine every couple of months to keep me interested, hate it when I stall for a while . Should've taken pics mate even if you kept them to yourself. And lol at meeting the future in laws. You must of made a good impression on her ay just make sure the little fella keeps working


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Chest
> 
> Flat bench 60kg x 10
> 
> ...


Seems alot of messing around on the bench for a guy that's clearly strong enough for his target lift.

Personally I'd do

40*5 paused

60*3 paused

80*3

90*3

And I recon looking at your lifts then

100*2/3

110*2 3rd with a spot possibly

Then your 120, again I recon you've a second in there with a spot. If you feel you've more pyramid back down.

Just my opinion, looking at your volume should it be reduced slightly for the sake of hitting targets, well, targets would be hit.

Either way good progression.

Hold it gangsta


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Seems alot of messing around on the bench for a guy that's clearly strong enough for his target lift.
> 
> Personally I'd do
> 
> ...


Agree in a way but he has a hernia and surely he'll be straining himself going for the heavy shvt, no?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Personally I got my best results from 5x5 with 90 secs between each set rather than pushing to failure every set


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I change my routine every couple of months to keep me interested, hate it when I stall for a while . Should've taken pics mate even if you kept them to yourself. And lol at meeting the future in laws. You must of made a good impression on her ay just make sure the little fella keeps working


I've got some cialis or whatever it's called


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Seems alot of messing around on the bench for a guy that's clearly strong enough for his target lift.
> 
> Personally I'd do
> 
> ...


Sound batman I'll try that next session then change the volume


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Agree in a way but he has a hernia and surely he'll be straining himself going for the heavy shvt, no?


Pmsl he has a point


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I read that a heavy sh1t rather than the heavy sh1t lol


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

wheres the 120? where is it? where the f'uck is it?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> wheres the 120? where is it? where the f'uck is it?


I did it the other week you c.unt


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

wheres the 125? where is it? where the f'uck is it?

:thumb:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Found at my start date for my new job it's 10 days away just as my test will be that of little girl. Awful planning on my part low test levels and new job =. Not good


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

any training?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah just did shoulders and fooked one of those now you can see me crying about it on fb lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Found at my start date for my new job it's 10 days away just as my test will be that of little girl. Awful planning on my part low test levels and new job =. Not good


That sucks hard, can't you scrape together £30 or so for another vial? I'd Wonga dot com it before starting a new job with no test.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> That sucks hard, can't you scrape together £30 or so for another vial? I'd Wonga dot com it before starting a new job with no test.


I had considered it thing is I need boat loads of fuel for my car for my first month before I'm even paid


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Bad times I thought the crazy pole had gone now she's commenting on a post I've made on fb which the doc has posted on too. Sh1t just got real.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Bad times I thought the crazy pole had gone now she's commenting on a post I've made on fb which the doc has posted on too. Sh1t just got real.


Papa mo'fuukin dave told you this. School boy error.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Papa mo'fuukin dave told you this. School boy error.


Don't matter now I even have roids being mentioned on there now. lol wtf


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Mate, block that shiz!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> Mate, block that shiz!


Lol blocking just makes u look guilty like I have sh1t to hide


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Lol blocking just makes u look guilty like I have sh1t to hide


Fair, but she isn't your "friend" so why is she on your FB...?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> Fair, but she isn't your "friend" so why is she on your FB...?


I covered this earlier she's mental proper weird like. I wanted to be a c.ubt to her then she goes off me and it goes away instead it seems to make her more keen. She seems the type to send screen shots of messages to people etc I fear I may come home and find my dog swinging from a tree lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I've got loads of dates still on my fb one messaged me today for what reason I don't know there must be something in the air


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> I covered this earlier she's mental proper weird like. I wanted to be a c.ubt to her then she goes off me and it goes away instead it seems to make her more keen. She seems the type to send screen shots of messages to people etc I fear I may come home and find my dog swinging from a tree lol


Lol!  Your mad! 

Is the Doc not looking like a keeper then!?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> Lol!  Your mad!
> 
> Is the Doc not looking like a keeper then!?


I am mad yeah, but I'm not dangerous lol

Doc front not sure mate just see how it goes


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Lol blocking just makes u look guilty like I have sh1t to hide


You do FFS!!

I've got 1 friend on Facebook that I buy my gear from. Bishes ask for my Facebook I say, wait for it, you ready?..... "No. No I do not use Facebook and thus no friend request would be acknowledged due me not using it. Good day to you bish"


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> You do FFS!!
> 
> I've got 1 friend on Facebook that I buy my gear from. Bishes ask for my Facebook I say, wait for it, you ready?..... "No. No I do not use Facebook and thus no friend request would be acknowledged due me not using it. Good day to you bish"


LMAO

David it upsets me that you hold me in such low esteem I actually have nowt to hide I'm not seeing the pole anymore even though she has messaged me all afternoon lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> LMAO
> 
> David it upsets me that you hold me in such low esteem I actually have nowt to hide I'm not seeing the pole anymore even though she has messaged me all afternoon lol


Then you'll have no issue explaining your technicalities to the Dr.

Dunna tell porkies to papa dave.

I got cancelled on due to what I thought was bollox but I'm now back on so it's 3 different poontangs in 3 days! Pow. I'll put that on Facebook.... Oh yea I don't fuuking use it


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Then you'll have no issue explaining your technicalities to the Dr.
> 
> Dunna tell porkies to papa dave.
> 
> I got cancelled on due to what I thought was bollox but I'm now back on so it's 3 different poontangs in 3 days! Pow. I'll put that on Facebook.... Oh yea I don't fuuking use it


Lol

So last night I got the two questions

1) do you use steroids

2) have you heard any more from your stalker (the pole) ?

I just answered yes and yes


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Lol
> 
> So last night I got the two questions
> 
> ...


And? Spill the beans swanny baby!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

BTW the correct answer to question 1 is a double, front bi pose and "all natural baby"


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> And? Spill the beans swanny baby!


What do you wanna know she said have you ever done steroids? Me - yeah

Her - has your stalker been in contact with u again? Me - yeah

The end


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> BTW the correct answer to question 1 is a double, front bi pose and "all natural baby"


Lol I have much to learn


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

so shes knows some of your secrets and she still wants your swan juice = win


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

remember this line for future use

"as you know dr, I use steroids but it's come to the stage in my life where I would like to be more sensible about using them, as I have no real clue as to the origin of the ones I use, I was wondering if you could sort me of prescription or have a colleague that can help....as you know, I do love you lots"


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

subbed mate


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> subbed mate


Lol it's mainly just banter and abuse and my lack of tact and expertise in the dating area but the more the merrier. 'Big dave' sort of looks after us


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> remember this line for future use
> 
> "as you know dr, I use steroids but it's come to the stage in my life where I would like to be more sensible about using them, as I have no real clue as to the origin of the ones I use, I was wondering if you could sort me of prescription or have a colleague that can help....as you know, I do love you lots"


Yeah can u have a script for some test and Valium maybe some codeine yeah? Loki don't think so


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> What do you wanna know she said have you ever done steroids? Me - yeah
> 
> Her - has your stalker been in contact with u again? Me - yeah
> 
> The end


She cool with it? I expected a shiit storm of death warnings and terror before the rage took over and you killed the family. ROIDS


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> She cool with it? I expected a shiit storm of death warnings and terror before the rage took over and you killed the family. ROIDS


She asked did I, I said yeah. She's way too clever to bs so I don't bother. I asked why she asked? I know why as it was mentioned on my Facebook yesterday lol she just said her female friends fella cheated when on gear and blamed it on steroids she also said she only knows a handful of people that lift weights and they all used so sort of presumed I would lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

How's your bum?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> How's your bum?


Errrm good thanks lol

I've decided I'm going to have to order some test on Tuesday the woman wants to book me Friday night and has asked if I can take the Saturday morning off work, sounds ominous. I'll then inject 4ml as soon as it arrives lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Good idea!

I've had my written request for bondage and Knife play  gotta love a vicar's daughter.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Good idea!
> 
> I've had my written request for bondage and Knife play  gotta love a vicar's daughter.


Are you for real with this sh1t? She's really a vicars daughter and wants you to do lots of wrong stuff to her Pmsl


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

80mg of dbol

Legs

Leg press 120kg 5 x 10

Leg press 160kg 4 x 10

Calf raises 72kg 5 x 20

Leg extensions level 7 - 3 x 15 then level 6 to failure all the way down to level one

Hamstring curls level 4 4 x 20


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Are you for real with this sh1t? She's really a vicars daughter and wants you to do lots of wrong stuff to her Pmsl


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


>


Marry her


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Marry her


Lol your just so ****jng wrong, can't wait for covert vids in MA


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Lol your just so ****jng wrong, can't wait for covert vids in MA


Lol my Mrs would knock me out


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Back Biceps

Bent over rows 80 kg 3 x 10 60 kg 3 x 10

Shrugs bb 100 kg 15, 15, 13

Ez curls 30kg 10, 10 , 8

20kg 10,9, 7

Seated db curls 7.5kg 3 x 15

PWO ten eggs and a cigarette


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol my Mrs would knock me out


Yeah it's a risky business alright


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah it's a risky business alright


I'm game haha


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Lol your just so ****jng wrong, can't wait for covert vids in MA


This is why I've asked for it in writing, I've emailed myself the convo of her going on asking for it. I'm booked in for Tuesday. If I manage to deliver you are to never question my Internet skills again. I dunno what she expects but it's cable ties and kitchen knife job.

Von sexual deviant Ah Ah Ah

Tvoo sexual deviant Ah Ah Ah


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

So as to have no "that's a vid of the Internet" bollox...... Choose a word for me to write on the blade so you know it's me


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> So as to have no "that's a vid of the Internet" bollox...... Choose a word for me to write on the blade so you know it's me


Sneeky dave of course


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sounds like I've missed a lot of shvt over 2 days of being away.

@sneeky_dave this whole knife thing is fvcked up man. I've never heard of someone wanting a knife put to there throat whilst they suck someone off blindfolded hahaha. What if when you shoot your load you slip and cut her open. This is to weird for me although I wanna here the outcome lol

And @SwAn1, you've confessed to roid use, your still talking to the fvcked up pole? and your getting more test :thumb:


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

@sneeky_dave respect to you dude, my missus is into the hole fantasy of being raped...........................ill tell you now its quite awesome in a wierd way her crying while your ramming her and holding her arms while she tries to kick about ahahaha she loves it though proper dirt my missus


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Sounds like I've missed a lot of shvt over 2 days of being away.
> 
> @sneeky_dave this whole knife thing is fvcked up man. I've never heard of someone wanting a knife put to there throat whilst they suck someone off blindfolded hahaha. What if when you shoot your load you slip and cut her open. This is to weird for me although I wanna here the outcome lol
> 
> And @SwAn1, you've confessed to roid use, your still talking to the fvcked up pole? and your getting more test :thumb:


No the pole has got the message I think now mate, I've just got a really bad problem I can't seem to solve.......I just really wanna nail her lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> No the pole has got the message I think now mate, I've just got a really bad problem I can't seem to solve.......I just really wanna nail her lol


Lol that always the way


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Sounds like I've missed a lot of shvt over 2 days of being away.
> 
> @sneeky_dave this whole knife thing is fvcked up man. I've never heard of someone wanting a knife put to there throat whilst they suck someone off blindfolded hahaha. What if when you shoot your load you slip and cut her open. This is to weird for me although I wanna here the outcome lol
> 
> And @SwAn1, you've confessed to roid use, your still talking to the fvcked up pole? and your getting more test :thumb:





walton21 said:


> @sneeky_dave respect to you dude, my missus is into the hole fantasy of being raped...........................ill tell you now its quite awesome in a wierd way her crying while your ramming her and holding her arms while she tries to kick about ahahaha she loves it though proper dirt my missus


3 words bruddas

Irish vicar's daughter.

Wow


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Chest triceps

Flat BB bench 60kg x 10

Went for @sneeky_dave's plan

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

110kg x 1

120kg x 1

125kg x 1 (boom it's there)

100kg x 5

80kg x 8, 8, 7

Cables level 4 to failure twice then level 3 to failure down to 1

Flat db bench 17.5kg DB's lol 15, 15, 12

Hammer grip press 15kg db's 10, 10, 7

Happy hardcore was used for training today to remind me of being young care free and full of e's lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Top banana  papa D knows best


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Chest triceps
> 
> Flat BB bench 60kg x 10
> 
> ...


Nice one bredwin. Bet that felt good. Think you should go give the doc a good seeing to. Finish the day on a high


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Nice one bredwin. Bet that felt good. Think you should go give the doc a good seeing to. Finish the day on a high


Cheers mate and lol she's working ment shifts all week so won't be seeing her until Friday night, I'm dreading it tbh I need some test asap and it's not looking likely to arrive before the weekend - this could be embarrassing


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Cheers mate and lol she's working ment shifts all week so won't be seeing her until Friday night, I'm dreading it tbh I need some test asap and it's not looking likely to arrive before the weekend - this could be embarrassing


Pmsl. Gotta get that shvt sorted mate or make a bloody good excuse not to gol lol. Can't start not performing this early in


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Pmsl. Gotta get that shvt sorted mate or make a bloody good excuse not to gol lol. Can't start not performing this early in


It's just not possible to order some now and it arrive before Friday Thursday as realistically it'll need to be here by Thursday if I jab 4 or 5 ml I should be working the following evening id guess. Been juicing for 8 weeks and I only start getting laid when I have the test levels of a girl


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

@sneeky_dave you getting my mail mate as not sure they're going through on my phone


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I've decided it's easier to buy cocaine than gear I'm on my fourth person for some test. Think I may have cracked it and 'should' be getting some test 400 let's see what the crack is with all the people moaning about pip lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I've decided it's easier to buy cocaine than gear I'm on my fourth person for some test. Think I may have cracked it and 'should' be getting some test 400 let's see what the crack is with all the people moaning about pip lol


what brand?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> what brand?


D hacks mate. Never used it before so if it's good I'll use it again


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> D hacks mate. Never used it before so if it's good I'll use it again


LOL bring on the pain, no chance of holding off until new formulas ready to go?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> LOL bring on the pain, no chance of holding off until new formulas ready to go?


Haha you used it then? No chance of waiting, I'd be surprised if it cripples me I really would. I never get pip at all I've boosted 4ml of Karachi sust in one go and couldn't even tells jabbed whereas everyone else used to moan about it, going back a few years now mind. I just ran a whole vial of gear that gave me pip but was still usable only to find out the whole batch was recalled due to being savage lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Haha you used it then? No chance of waiting, I'd be surprised if it cripples me I really would. I never get pip at all I've boosted 4ml of Karachi sust in one go and couldn't even tells jabbed whereas everyone else used to moan about it, going back a few years now mind. I just ran a whole vial of gear that gave me pip but was still usable only to find out the whole batch was recalled due to being savage lol


This is a different ball game completely mate, i'm the same, never had pip myself until this cycle, the stuff has me walking up and down the stairs sideways lol.

But there's absolutely no doubt about it being power tackle, Jesus Christ I could plough through a whole crew of cheer leaders and still be left hungry for more 

Strongest test I've used without doubt, but it does come with a crippling price, flu and killer pip every shot for me, first time I've had either of them, hope you get on with it though, will be keeping a close eye on this now.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> This is a different ball game completely mate, i'm the same, never had pip myself until this cycle, the stuff has me walking up and down the stairs sideways lol.
> 
> But there's absolutely no doubt about it being power tackle, Jesus Christ I could plough through a whole crew of cheer leaders and still be left hungry for more
> 
> Strongest test I've used without doubt, but it does come with a crippling price, flu and killer pip every shot for me, first time I've had either of them, hope you get on with it though, will be keeping a close eye on this now.


Cheers mate the ploughing through women is what I want lol. What dose were you running per week and where and how much were you jabbing? What about half a ml in each glute and half in each delt?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Cheers mate the ploughing through women is what I want lol. What dose were you running per week and where and how much were you jabbing? What about half a ml in each glute and half in each delt?


ha it'll do the trick i'm sure of it.

I was doing just 1.2ml twice a week, only ever dared do it in glutes with this stuff, lowered it down to a 1ml per shot now in an attempt at living a disabled free lifestyle while on :lol:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Lmao, this thread cracks me up every time I visit! 

Plough! :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> This is a different ball game completely mate, i'm the same, never had pip myself until this cycle, the stuff has me walking up and down the stairs sideways lol.
> 
> But there's absolutely no doubt about it being power tackle, Jesus Christ I could plough through a whole crew of cheer leaders and still be left hungry for more
> 
> Strongest test I've used without doubt, but it does come with a crippling price, flu and killer pip every shot for me, first time I've had either of them, hope you get on with it though, will be keeping a close eye on this now.


He jabs with a blunt green ffs. Bit of pip ain't gonna faze the man haha


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> He jabs with a blunt green ffs. Bit of pip ain't gonna faze the man haha


well yeah there is that I suppose :laugh:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Taken Swan 6 weeks plough a fuukin tatty field never mind cheerleaders!

I'm on way students now with a kitchen knife and thick cable ties in my bag. Wish her luck.

Unfortunately I wrote nothing on the blade so just gonna have take flavas word for it yo!!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Taken Swan 6 weeks plough a fuukin tatty field never mind cheerleaders!
> 
> I'm on way students now with a kitchen knife and thick cable ties in my bag. Wish her luck.
> 
> Unfortunately I wrote nothing on the blade so just gonna have take flavas word for it yo!!!


Lol you c.unt that hurt 

Legs back and biceps tonight

Only one day break since last leg session, I've decided I want beasting quads

Anyway savage session PWO

Large stuffed crust domino's pizza plus two slices and a vodka and coke

Test is being posted tomorrow boom I'm 33 in the morning fuk sake


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Lol you c.unt that hurt
> 
> Legs back and biceps tonight
> 
> ...


Top notch happy birthday for tomorrow you old ****  only jessing lol.

I find out tomorrow if im gonna be a daddy woooo lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

walton21 said:


> Top notch happy birthday for tomorrow you old ****  only jessing lol.
> 
> I find out tomorrow if im gonna be a daddy woooo lol


Hey that's great news mate fingers crossed


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Hey that's great news mate fingers crossed


Hopefully buddy, going through ivf and they implanted the embryo 2 weeks ago tomorrow so have to do test in morning  exciting times but not getting my hopes up just yet


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh and on another note i think my pooch and your pooch would make a good couple, they should have an internet relationship.......................lmfao


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

walton21 said:


> Hopefully buddy, going through ivf and they implanted the embryo 2 weeks ago tomorrow so have to do test in morning  exciting times but not getting my hopes up just yet


So quite possible twins are on the cards?


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> So quite possible twins are on the cards?


It is a possibility lol twins do run in her side of the family too haha, i dont mind always wanted loads of kids lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

walton21 said:


> Oh and on another note i think my pooch and your pooch would make a good couple, they should have an internet relationship.......................lmfao


Pmsl mines annoying me she's as shallow as a puddle, so independent I only get affection when she wants food - bitch


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

walton21 said:


> It is a possibility lol twins do run in her side of the family too haha, i dont mind always wanted loads of kids lol


My mate had Ivf and it's quite common to get twins as a result so I'm told


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

She freaked out last minute FFS


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> She freaked out last minute FFS


No way. Did you still get a nosh?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> She freaked out last minute FFS


Lol she thinks you're a bed time weirdo so made up all that bollo x about knife loving really she's missionary (not the religious type) in the dark


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Lol she thinks you're a bed time weirdo so made up all that bollo x about knife loving really she's missionary (not the religious type) in the dark


 Man turns up with a kitchen knife and a cable ties. That ain't your every day shvt lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> No way. Did you still get a nosh?


Of course



SwAn1 said:


> Lol she thinks you're a bed time weirdo so made up all that bollo x about knife loving really she's missionary (not the religious type) in the dark


She's been the one pushing for more and more haha. We're now timing choking with breathing etc and fair old slaps have got involved


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Serious question:

Have you ran it by her, see if her dad in full vicar gear wants to stand at the end of the bed and watch? Maybe he can bless you with holy water whilst you 'plough' away! Just a thought


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Man turns up with a kitchen knife and a cable ties. That ain't your every day shvt lol


Haha sexoffender_dave


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Of course
> 
> She's been the one pushing for more and more haha. We're now timing choking with breathing etc and fair old slaps have got involved


Hahahahahah. What you choke her whilst slapping her round the chops?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Hahahahahah. What you choke her whilst slapping her round the chops?


Choke like **** till she squeezes my arm then I let her breath out, back in and squeeze again. Few of them and a good sharp slap in the cheek. Sharp so it stings but not hard so it feels like a strike.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Choke like **** till she squeezes my arm then I let her breath out, back in and squeeze again. Few of them and a good sharp slap in the cheek. Sharp so it stings but not hard so it feels like a strike.


Lol why are the police knocking on my door


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

That's f**ked up Dave!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

My test has been posted woohoo tracking number is invalid mind lol. I'm going to eat my steak dinner my entire birthday cake then get the wrong side of a bottle of Bacardi. I may even turn the lights on and not drink in the dark!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh **** forgot it's ya birthday!

Royal mail tracking numbers often show no details randomly, I've had this a few times


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Oh **** forgot it's ya birthday!
> 
> Royal mail tracking numbers often show no details randomly, I've had this a few times


Hopefully it will arrive tomorrow I'm going to inject all ten ml in my c0ck. I've eaten as much as I can physically eat for the last ten days burgers chips pizza everyday along with at least 2 cakes sometimes 5 and I'm finally putting on weight I'm up 6 lbs and feel a little soft around the edges lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@SwAn1 happy bday ***** hope you've had a good one :beer:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @SwAn1 happy bday ***** hope you've had a good one :beer:


Cheers bud


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Hopefully it will arrive tomorrow I'm going to inject all ten ml in my c0ck. I've eaten as much as I can physically eat for the last ten days burgers chips pizza everyday along with at least 2 cakes sometimes 5 and I'm finally putting on weight I'm up 6 lbs and feel a little soft around the edges lol


Wonder what pip would be like


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> @SwAn1 happy bday ***** hope you've had a good one


Such racial slurs are just not funny.

Said Flavaaaa Flaaaaaave never.

Happy birthday Swan. I'm about to jab 5.5ml somewhere and neck 250mg codeine after my CWE cos I'm a broke ass *****.

Hold it rude boys.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Such racial slurs are just not funny.
> 
> Said Flavaaaa Flaaaaaave never.
> 
> ...


lol such a messed up journal


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Weigh in 15 stone 8 time to dial the diet in.

Trained shoulders today and my shoulder has gone again so quit the session early. I'm just going to kick back relax and spend my weekend getting twisted and having sex before I start my new job Monday


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Gear has arrived woohoo

Done half a ml in one delt half a ml in one glute and the other ml in the other - bring on the pain


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Gear has arrived woohoo
> 
> Done half a ml in one delt half a ml in one glute and the other ml in the other - bring on the pain


Woomp there it is. Paaaarty time lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Gear has arrived woohoo
> 
> Done half a ml in one delt half a ml in one glute and the other ml in the other - bring on the pain


Lol one working limb out of 4 then when you go to see the doc tomorrow. Let's hope the little fella works or your bang in trouble haha.

On a serious more any pip yet?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol one working limb out of 4 then when you go to see the doc tomorrow. Let's hope the little fella works or your bang in trouble haha.
> 
> On a serious more any pip yet?


No pip at all its smooth as fcuk can't even tell I've jabbed the sites so I've just banged some more in lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Gear has arrived woohoo
> 
> Done half a ml in one delt half a ml in one glute and the other ml in the other - bring on the pain


2-3 days for the onset of pip, dis gon be good


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> No pip at all its smooth as fcuk can't even tell I've jabbed the sites so I've just banged some more in lol


oh lord, you better prey to the god of pip to have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> No pip at all its smooth as fcuk can't even tell I've jabbed the sites so I've just banged some more in lol


Hahaha, do how much you jabbed now? T400?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> 2-3 days for the onset of pip, dis gon be good


Nah I don't buy it mate. I've only ever had pip once and I could feel it within hours the vial I just finished from a different lab was considered in usable it was painful but ok I did do 3ml in my delt though with a green


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Hahaha, do how much you jabbed now? T400?


3ml of test 400 mate everything is so underdosed if I wasn't skint I'd bang in 5 or 6 ml lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm only really after the prop out of it for my all night sex session tomorrow night


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Nah I don't buy it mate. I've only ever had pip once and I could feel it within hours the vial I just finished from a different lab was considered in usable it was painful but ok I did do 3ml in my delt though with a green


I just can't wait, if i'm not back in here before sunday tag me and let me know how your feeling, I hope I end up having to my own words for your sake I really do.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

As per Dave's advice I shall be taking cialis with me I may also take some cocaine fir the full heart attack experience. I haven't done any for 4 weeks that's the longest I've been without reccies for 16 years lmao


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> I just can't wait, if i'm not back in here before sunday tag me and let me know how your feeling, I hope I end up having to my own words for your sake I really do.


Ok  you may be right but it will be a new one on me  everyone used to moan about Karachi sust and I could jab 3ml in my eye ball no sweat

When you say 3 days are we talking for sure pain or infection allergic reaction type stuff?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> As per Dave's advice I shall be taking cialis with me I may also take some cocaine fir the full heart attack experience. I haven't done any for 4 weeks that's the longest I've been without reccies for 16 years lmao


Surely cocaine won't help you get it up?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Ok  you may be right but it will be a new one on me  everyone used to moan about Karachi sust and I could jab 3ml in my eye ball no sweat
> 
> When you say 3 days are we talking for sure pain or infection allergic reaction type stuff?


I don't even know mate, with me, and this could possibly only be me, when I jab glute it like slowly makes it's way upwards, day 3's the worst it feels as though it's my hip bone in pain lol, gets better after day 3 though, it's just weird how it takes so long to set in.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Surely cocaine won't help you get it up?


No it won't but it should stop me falling asleep I'm 33 not 18 lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> As per Dave's advice I shall be taking cialis with me I may also take some cocaine fir the full heart attack experience. I haven't done any for 4 weeks that's the longest I've been without reccies for 16 years lmao


Cokes never helped me get it up haha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> I don't even know mate, with me, and this could possibly only be me, when I jab glute it like slowly makes it's way upwards, day 3's the worst it feels as though it's my hip bone in pain lol, gets better after day 3 though, it's just weird how it takes so long to set in.


I've got bad thoughts now about me being bed bound and a cripple by sat/sun. Stay out of here Betty your enthusiasm is not wanted


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> No it won't but it should stop me falling asleep I'm 33 not 18 lol


Haha so am i next sat. Your not alone lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I've got bad thoughts now about me being bed bound and a cripple by sat/sun. Stay out of here Betty your enthusiasm is not wanted


 :lol:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Haha so am i next sat. Your not alone lol


Haha but you ain't gotta be swinging from the lamp shades making out your

Mandingo


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I was awake sweating most of the night so all good on the test front. Zero pip either this morning.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Chest

Flat bb bench 60kg x 10

80kg x 8, 8, 8, 8, 7

Cables level 4 x 15 x 13 level 3 to one all to failure

Db press 20kg 13, 11, 9 l

I'm happy with how far I've come I weigh exactly the same as I did at the start of my journal however I was skinny fat at the start. Not exactly great guns by most standards in here by pleasantly surprised what can be achieved in 3 months with some hard work

Sh1t at doing pics but hey ho


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

id tap that


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Strong genetics mate and nice physique.


Genetics/Use of the gym


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Cheers merk happy with it onwards and upwards  pip wise my 1ml I did extra in my other delt is starting to ache fuking 50 hours later


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Cheers merk happy with it onwards and upwards  pip wise my 1ml I did extra in my other delt is starting to ache fuking 50 hours later


Lol, @BettySwallocks did say 3 days. Looking good though mate gotta be happy with the progress.

More to the point was it a good night last night and did the little fella perform?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol, @BettySwallocks did say 3 days. Looking good though mate gotta be happy with the progress.
> 
> More to the point was it a good night last night and did the little fella perform?


Yeah 1.2 g's of test did the trick not used to it my ex had zero sex drive and she's mad for it lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@SwAn1 how's the pip today mate, any worse?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

The gangsta doesn't get pip remember!

Fuuk pip stories have you managed to get the pole to mud fight the doctor yet?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> The gangsta doesn't get pip remember!
> 
> Fuuk pip stories have you managed to get the pole to mud fight the doctor yet?


Lol, so he said until yesterday.

But yeah fvck that faves right what's going on in Swans bedroom?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @SwAn1 how's the pip today mate, any worse?


fair play Betty was right in that no pip happens for days, it's certainly a new one on me. It's not bad the only one that is tender is the one I jabbed the full ml in the rest are fine. I've got full mobility in it, it just feels a little tender.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol, so he said until yesterday.
> 
> But yeah fvck that faves right what's going on in Swans bedroom?


Lol action is good. She took some pictures of me in the hotel room when I was pretty fuked, practically naked, I can't really remember, she was showing them to all her girl mates at a spa day. WTF I might get fat now


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

how's the pip? experiencing any cold/flu like symptoms yet?


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Lol action is good. She took some pictures of me in the hotel room when I was pretty fuked, practically naked, I can't really remember, she was showing them to all her girl mates at a spa day. WTF I might get fat now


lol one of the friends may get in touch :thumb:


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

View attachment 161969


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> how's the pip? experiencing any cold/flu like symptoms yet?


I've got a cold but so have all my friends so perhaps just a coincidence!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Haven't trained since Friday, I'm going to try to later if I feel any better


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Haven't trained since Friday, I'm going to try to later if I feel any better


Keep an eye on how you feel and when you jab. I'd just start to pick up then jabbed the prop and feel **** again. I seem to be sound on the rip atm tho maybe I've just got used to it I dunno.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Keep an eye on how you feel and when you jab. I'd just start to pick up then jabbed the prop and feel **** again. I seem to be sound on the rip atm tho maybe I've just got used to it I dunno.


Will do! I'm not going to go silly this week jabbing 1.2g's now everything's working lol probably just do 800mg


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Will do! I'm not going to go silly this week jabbing 1.2g's now everything's working lol probably just do 800mg


So are you a randy mofo now then swan? Doc will be happy lol.

out of curiosity are you and @sneeky_dave running hcg on cycle?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> So are you a randy mofo now then swan? Doc will be happy lol.
> 
> out of curiosity are you and @sneeky_dave running hcg on cycle?


Haha my skin is greasy on my face for the first time on d hacks. Was all my test previous bunk or was just because of the silly boost last week? Hmmm

Hcg? Nah mate I don't even do pct lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Haha my skin is greasy on my face for the first time on d hacks. Was all my test previous bunk or was just because of the silly boost last week? Hmmm
> 
> Hcg? Nah mate I don't even do pct lol


Lol. You said at the start you thought your test was bunk so maybe. What was the reason you didn't go for wc then?

And have your balls shrunk a lot?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. You said at the start you thought your test was bunk so maybe. What was the reason you didn't go for wc then?
> 
> And have your balls shrunk a lot?


Initially I wanted to try something else out and funds weren't tight so I bought loads of Valium 20ml of test 10 ml of tren and some letro and accutane. I then became skint, so had to stick to getting 10ml bottles one of which was free. At the moment the dhacks stuff seems alright, I'd expect to be in hospital jabbing 400mg per ml, it's just too higher concentration, and Betty was right it hurts but nothing unmanageable.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh and balls are defo smaller but I've seen them far worse. I told the doc she can never touch them ever as they're too sensitive that way I don't care what happens to them


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> and Betty was right it hurts


well, well... well.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> So are you a randy mofo now then swan? Doc will be happy lol.
> 
> out of curiosity are you and @sneeky_dave running hcg on cycle?


I'm not one for pct either. No not running HCG. Don't intend coming off for ages yet.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm not one for pct either. No not running HCG. Don't intend coming off for ages yet.


Lol c.unt from another mother


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> well, well... well.


 don't get me wrong it's not savage just not that comfy the half ml sites were fine it was the delt that I just banged the ml into


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Oh and balls are defo smaller but I've seen them far worse. I told the doc she can never touch them ever as they're too sensitive that way I don't care what happens to them


This is why I asked. Obviously if you've got gf or wife you can explain to them but if you've just started seeing someone and they go to give you a blowy then see your nuts are the size of a pea it would be a bit embarrassing.

My balls hardly shrunk at all if any running hcg last time


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> This is why I asked. Obviously if you've got gf or wife you can explain to them but if you've just started seeing someone and they go to give you a blowy then see your nuts are the size of a pea it would be a bit embarrassing.
> 
> My balls hardly shrunk at all if any running hcg last time


Mine havent changed a bit running HCG this time. Last time on just dbol they shrank but nothing some clomid mid cycle didnt sort out.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sauceman said:


> Mine havent changed a bit running HCG this time. Last time on just dbol they shrank but nothing some clomid mid cycle didnt sort out.


Tbh I think I'll run it every time


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> This is why I asked. Obviously if you've got gf or wife you can explain to them but if you've just started seeing someone and they go to give you a blowy then see your nuts are the size of a pea it would be a bit embarrassing.
> 
> My balls hardly shrunk at all if any running hcg last time


I've been on a while now n they're still a handful.

Wanna cup me?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Pmsl I have no need for mine anyway they just get in the way - pea sized nuts FTW


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mine are bigger than they were before I started lol. I'm not small balls Paul no more.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Still got about half a dozen little things wrong with me along with the cold it's just getting me down. I did train last night

Leg press 120 4 x 10 knee went which was sh1t

Calf raises 72kg 5 x 20

Couldn't do a lot else

Chest

Flat bb bench 60kg x 10

80kg x 8 x 8 x 8 x 7 x 5

Strength way down after nearly a week off

Cables two sets of level 4 to failure then drop set to zero

Tricep push downs 4 to failure

Some one other bits and bobs

The end


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Shoulders

Seated press 20kg x 10

22.5kg 8, 8, 8, 7

Lateral raises 7.5kg 5 x 15

Front raises 10kg db's 3 x 8

Db curls 12kg 3 x 12

7.5kg db's 3 sets to failure

Trainings a bit all over the place now back working on the moon !

Changed a women's wheel on her car Thursday night and she dropped off 50 quid of booze last night so im a bit hungover


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Your journal should of been called "the body that drink built" dunno how you manage it.

What you weigh now?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Your journal should of been called "the body that drink built" dunno how you manage it.
> 
> What you weigh now?


It was a Friday. Did a bottle and a half of wine and 10 measures of Bacardi. Pretty tame for me.

Weight wise nothing's happening I weigh the same look the same and lifts are the same. Injuries are coming too

If funds permitted id be on the tren but that means buying accutane and Valium

Edit: 15 stone 4


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> It was a Friday. Did a bottle and a half of wine and 10 measures of Bacardi. Pretty tame for me.
> 
> Weight wise nothing's happening I weigh the same look the same and lifts are the same. Injuries are coming too
> 
> ...


Haha don't think I've even drunk since my picture of me in here being sick in that Park! Messes my efforts up so it does!

97kg then? Pretty decent weight. Zyzz would be proud.

Surly you should be gaining strength wise on an arrse load of T400?

I'm due buy more gear soon but don't want hacks tbh. Back to the gear lottery ay


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Haha don't think I've even drunk since my picture of me in here being sick in that Park! Messes my efforts up so it does!
> 
> 97kg then? Pretty decent weight. Zyzz would be proud.
> 
> ...


I love how much hype there was about hacks and now nobody really rates it,

Why not run Alpha, I've used their test e. Great, thin oil.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Haha don't think I've even drunk since my picture of me in here being sick in that Park! Messes my efforts up so it does!
> 
> 97kg then? Pretty decent weight. Zyzz would be proud.
> 
> ...


I'm happy with d hacks stuff I've ran global solution tren test and triumph test and now I'm using hacks it's the first time I've got spots on my forehead - a good look for a 33 year old


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm due buy more gear soon but don't want hacks tbh. Back to the gear lottery ay


Get some pharma test off that guy he has loads by all accounts


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Get some pharma test off that guy he has loads by all accounts


I question the legitimacy of his pharma test. Had some for a cruise a while back. Was sound enough.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sauceman said:


> I love how much hype there was about hacks and now nobody really rates it,
> 
> Why not run Alpha, I've used their test e. Great, thin oil.


Alpha is closed for a while so supplies are running low. I think hacks oils will be good once they've got them right think they're just having teething problems. I loved d hacks var


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Alpha is closed for a while so supplies are running low. I think hacks oils will be good once they've got them right think they're just having teething problems. I loved d hacks var


Ah didnt know that. There test e is great though, such a thin oil.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm financially fuked at the moment. The new woman has suggested i supplement my income by working weekends. She has suggested Butler in the buff. I must admit at first I wasn't keen, I'm not naturally cocky around woman especially half naked lol

Upon further investigation butlers get paid £25 per hour so it's very tempting. Looking at some of the pics of the butlers standards aren't that high so I should be ok  I'm just worried id feel like a bellend but then I need the cash hmmmm


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Double post


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I'm financially fuked at the moment. The new woman has suggested i supplement my income by working weekends. She has suggested Butler in the buff. I must admit at first I wasn't keen, I'm not naturally cocky around woman especially half naked lol
> 
> Upon further investigation butlers get paid £25 per hour so it's very tempting. Looking at some of the pics of the butlers standards aren't that high so I should be ok  I'm just worried id feel like a bellend but then I need the cash hmmmm


Have a try. You can always back hand a hoe n go home.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Have a try. You can always back hand a hoe n go home.


Or go beetroot red with embarrassment as a 20 stone bird tries ripping the last of my modesty off. Sucks being poor


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I'm financially fuked at the moment. The new woman has suggested i supplement my income by working weekends. She has suggested Butler in the buff. I must admit at first I wasn't keen, I'm not naturally cocky around woman especially half naked lol
> 
> Upon further investigation butlers get paid £25 per hour so it's very tempting. Looking at some of the pics of the butlers standards aren't that high so I should be ok  I'm just worried id feel like a bellend but then I need the cash hmmmm


Lol fvck that, I wouldn't have the confidence to do it although it'll probably be a laugh. Who's the new women? You not seeing the doc no more?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Or go beetroot red with embarrassment as a 20 stone bird tries ripping the last of my modesty off. Sucks being poor


Wap it out and pound her in the eye with it! Remember, they're the ones paying to look at you...... If man say imma ting then IMMA TING! (watch phone shop)

Just let her have a squeeze and give her a card with your number on, £300 for a pounding and your sorted. I'd do it but I've a problem with one side of my stomach m it looks fuuked at best of times :/


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol fvck that, I wouldn't have the confidence to do it although it'll probably be a laugh. Who's the new women? You not seeing the doc no more?


I'm not sure I do either, if I was on a mixture of booze, coke and Valium id be fine 

When I say new woman mean the doctor! I asked her if she could get me a script for cocaine and morphine, not sure she found it funny


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Wap it out and pound her in the eye with it! Remember, they're the ones paying to look at you...... If man say imma ting then IMMA TING! (watch phone shop)
> 
> Just let her have a squeeze and give her a card with your number on, £300 for a pounding and your sorted. I'd do it but I've a problem with one side of my stomach m it looks fuuked at best of times :/


I can just remember having women strippers at loose friends parties and everyone being c.ubts taking the **** out her looks/body etc

I'm sure woman can be as equally nasty when pi55ed


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I can just remember having women strippers at loose friends parties and everyone being c.ubts taking the **** out her looks/body etc
> 
> I'm sure woman can be as equally nasty when pi55ed


Double bi pose and carry on.

WWFD? what would flava do?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Double bi pose and carry on.
> 
> WWFD? what would flava do?


Dunno he's prolly got a massive c0ck I haven't


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

A lad I knew had a stripper at his party and she only stripped to her knickers he goes up to her and says this ain't stripping basically pushed her out the way and got stark bollox naked and started jumping about


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Dunno he's prolly got a massive c0ck I haven't


Can't say shiit like that cos he's black yo!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I'm financially fuked at the moment. The new woman has suggested i supplement my income by working weekends. She has suggested Butler in the buff. I must admit at first I wasn't keen, I'm not naturally cocky around woman especially half naked lol
> 
> Upon further investigation butlers get paid £25 per hour so it's very tempting. Looking at some of the pics of the butlers standards aren't that high so I should be ok  I'm just worried id feel like a bellend but then I need the cash hmmmm


I Wanted to do it but my Mrs said no lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I Wanted to do it but my Mrs said no lol


How many times could you answer the question "what are those squares covering" without loosing it?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> How many times could you answer the question "what are those squares covering" without loosing it?


It's fvcking Losing not loosing lol. I'd just make up different sh1t every time.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> It's fvcking Losing not loosing lol. I'd just make up different sh1t every time.


Their soon gonna realise your lying


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Their soon gonna realise your lying


Nah bruv. They'd believe it was where the aliens probed me


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I Wanted to do it but my Mrs said no lol


My now ex signed me up to a site for me to do escorting, I didn't think anything of it then she dumped me. The new woman has suggested Butlers in the buff. It's charming that both women think I'm only good for one thing and at 33 I won't have that for much longer either


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> My now ex signed me up to a site for me to do escorting, I didn't think anything of it then she dumped me. The new woman has suggested Butlers in the buff. It's charming that both women think I'm only good for one thing and at 33 I won't have that for much longer either


Treating you like a piece of meat.......don't they know you've got feelings too?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Treating you like a piece of meat.......don't they know you've got feelings too?


FPMSL exactly


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> FPMSL exactly


Cry me a river. "Oh no those women are only interested in sex, I just wanted to talk and cuddle" said no coke sniffing sted head ever haha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Cry me a river. "Oh no those women are only interested in sex, I just wanted to talk and cuddle" said no coke sniffing sted head ever haha


Lol you tw4t  it would just be nice if they thought I had other qualities other than I look alright


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Lol you tw4t  it would just be nice if they thought I had other qualities other than I look alright


Are you taking an Ai? Your talking like an estrogen fueled bish. Next you'll be quoting destiny's child at me FFS


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Are you taking an Ai? Your talking like an estrogen fueled bish. Next you'll be quoting destiny's child at me FFS


Lol mate now you mention it, no I'm not I also did lots of coke and drank a 70cl of spirits last night so I may just be gay today


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Lol mate now you mention it, no I'm not I also did lots of coke and drank a 70cl of spirits last night so I may just be gay today


You wanna get your self a small, soft brush and dust that sand right out of your vagina. I'm not surprised your emotional with such chafing


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hahaha Dave your a funny cvnt. I'm nursing a stinking hangover but that made me chuckle.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> You wanna get your self a small, soft brush and dust that sand right out of your vagina. I'm not surprised your emotional with such chafing


 I'll man up tomorrow

I need to set some new goals training wise as I feel myself slipping!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I'll man up tomorrow
> 
> I need to set some new goals training wise as I feel myself slipping!


When I move into my cruise my goals will be to ensure I keep X amount of strength, it worked well last time. Helped that misery of losing (@felonE I've learnt) loads of my strength.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> When I move into my cruise my goals will be to ensure I keep X amount of strength, it worked well last time. Helped that misery of losing (@felonE I've learnt) loads of my strength.


Although I was always itching to hit 125kg on bench I don't really care how strong I am I just want to be like zyzz. I may set myself a challenge of how big I can make my legs


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Although I was always itching to hit 125kg on bench I don't really care how strong I am I just want to be like zyzz. I may set myself a challenge of how big I can make my legs


Zyzz had no legs FFS


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Although I was always itching to hit 125kg on bench I don't really care how strong I am I just want to be like zyzz. I may set myself a challenge of how big I can make my legs


Whats your 1rm on bench swan?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sauceman said:


> Whats your 1rm on bench swan?


I did a 1rm of 125kg the other week. Not bad as I struggled for 50kg for 8 reps at the start of September


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@SwAn1. How you getting on with d hacks t400 geez? You must of jabbed again by now lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @SwAn1. How you getting on with d hacks t400 geez? You must of jabbed again by now lol


Yeah it's sound mate as long as you do less than a ml per site it's fine. My skin is greasy as fook and sex drive is through the roof. I've dropped the 60-80mg of dbol per day though so strength is down?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah it's sound mate as long as you do less than a ml per site it's fine. My skin is greasy as fook and sex drive is through the roof. I've dropped the 60-80mg of dbol per day though so strength is down?


How much per week you on and Are you staying on now or you coming off?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Training

Chest

Flat bb bench 60kg x 10 80kg x 8 x 8 x 7 ( shoulder hurting strength clearly down)

Tricep pushdowns 3 x 15

Db press 20kg 11, 10, 8

Cable crossovers 4 sets to failure

I feel like I'm falling to bits strength down shoulder hurting acne everywhere.

I may need to come off, don't want to but finances may mean I have to. In the ideal world is lower the test add some deca en masse throw in some accutane and Valium and carry on. But hey ho


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> When I move into my cruise my goals will be to ensure I keep X amount of strength, it worked well last time. Helped that misery of losing (@felonE I've learnt) loads of my strength.


Yeah fvck that sh1t mate


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> How much per week you on and Are you staying on now or you coming off?


I did 1.2grams when the vial first arrived then did 600mg last Friday


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Training
> 
> Chest
> 
> ...


What's the Valium for? Thought it was a recycling drug people use to get nutted. It's one thing I've never tried


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What's the Valium for? Thought it was a recycling drug people use to get nutted. It's one thing I've never tried


I get anxiety and insomnia on gear sometimes palpitations Valium means I can sleep loads train and have no anxiety and my bp stays normal. It's also a bonus you can get Calorie free spaced out too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I get palpitations


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I get palpitations


I see dead people!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I see dead people!


Show off


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Legs and biceps

Leg press 120kg 5 x 10

160kg 10, 10, 13

Calf raises 82kg 20,20,20,18, 16

Hamstring extensions 3 x 15

Db rows 30kg 15, 12 10

Lat pulldown 3 x 10

Ex curl 20kg 10,10, 9

Seated db curl 2 x 10

PWO 3 fajita chicken wraps + 12 inch pizza


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I need to spend more time in the gym. I seem to be ****ing eating and sleeping.

So on the attempt to get my motivation back I've got some tren and test arriving today booom


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I need to spend more time in the gym. I seem to be ****ing eating and sleeping.
> 
> So on the attempt to get my motivation back I've got some tren and test arriving today booom


Top banana! My kinda guy, non of this planned cycle nonsense and consideration for ones health


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ha ha nice work swan. Dave's right fvck all that 12 week test only bvllocks, although I might regret that come next summer lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Ha ha nice work swan. Dave's right fvck all that 12 week test only bvllocks, although I might regret that come next summer lol


Fvck yea Daves right!

Never let it be said **my real name** is not a reckless idiot.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Fvck yea Daves right!
> 
> Never let it be said **my real name** is not a reckless idiot.


How did last night go niggro? 2 bangs in the same day or what?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Just opened my D hacks accutane and it looks like superman ecstasy :/


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Just opened my D hacks accutane and it looks like superman ecstasy :/


Haha. I've got some of them. Never used it though


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> How did last night go niggro? 2 bangs in the same day or what?


Of course! The second student wasn't as fun as I'd of liked but was still a decent night, if not rather strange!



SwAn1 said:


> Just opened my D hacks accutane and it looks like superman ecstasy :/


My cialis looks like that!

I need to order something this week but don't know if I wanna go with hacks again, still dubious over this flu etc


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Of course! The second student wasn't as fun as I'd of liked but was still a decent night, if not rather strange!
> 
> My cialis looks like that!
> 
> I need to order something this week but don't know if I wanna go with hacks again, still dubious over this flu etc


Still 2 bangs in a day.

Give us your options. Let's is help you decide


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Of course! The second student wasn't as fun as I'd of liked but was still a decent night, if not rather strange!
> 
> My cialis looks like that!
> 
> I need to order something this week but don't know if I wanna go with hacks again, still dubious over this flu etc


My source has the new stuff just not the new test 400


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Right I've jabbed 750mg of test 300 and it seems very smooth as does the tren 1ml at 200mg

I'm changing things up a little dropping the weight and upping the volume

Standing ohp 50kg x 10, 10, 10, 10, 9

Olympic barbell front raises

3 x 15

Lateral raises 7.5kg Dbs 15, 12, 11

Seated db press 15kg Db's x 15 x 12 x 9

Front db raise 7.5 kg Db's 3 sets to failure

Ez bar curl 20kg 3 x 12 1 x9

Seated db curls 7.5 kg 3 sets to failure

The end


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Think I'm gonna go back to hacks myself this week. Considering test and deca.....


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Think I'm gonna go back to hacks myself this week. Considering test and deca.....


 Going to wash down the rest of my test 400 with the test e 300 as it seems well smooth. Had my first accutane tab today I'm a little sceptical as isotretinoin is usually liquid inside a soft capsule not a hard tablet. We shall see


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Going to wash down the rest of my test 400 with the test e 300 as it seems well smooth. Had my first accutane tab today I'm a little sceptical as isotretinoin is usually liquid inside a soft capsule not a hard tablet. We shall see


The new hacks batch yea?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> The new hacks batch yea?


The test 300 is and the tren is the t400 is the old stuff so I'll just mix them together. I got some Valium too


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Legs

Leg press 120kg 5 x 10

160kg 3 x 5

Calf raises 82kg 20, 20, 16, 14

Leg extensions

5 x 15 level 7

Level 6 1 x 10

Level 5 x 10

Level 4 x 7


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Up at 5 am wtf

Chest and triceps

Flat bb bench 60kg x 10

80kg x 8, 8, 8, 8, 7

Cable crossovers level 4 x 12 x 10

Level 3 to failure

Level 2 to failure

Level 1 to failure

Rope tricep pushdowns level 7

3 x 15 ( I haven't done these before and they're fooking awesome burns like hell)

Db press 15kg db's x 13,10, 9

PWO 4 eggs a pint of milk and 150g of chicken


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Tell us a story papa Swan. What's going on? We've had no insites into the life of Swan recently....... No one gives a **** about training haha its all about the gossip!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Tell us a story papa Swan. What's going on? We've had no insites into the life of Swan recently....... No one gives a **** about training haha its all about the gossip!


I know mate, not a lots happening now I have a woman.

She has a mental sex drive all I have to do is look at her and she's all over me, my ex was cold as fook lol

Started a wan.k job and I've been come onto by a gay guy and an old woman. I'm skint so nothing more to report. I do miss the tinder banter, you'll have to fly the flag for us


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm also gonna apply for butlersgetintg groped so that may bring some lolz


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I know mate, not a lots happening now I have a woman.
> 
> She has a mental sex drive all I have to do is look at her and she's all over me, my ex was cold as fook lol
> 
> Started a wan.k job and I've been come onto by a gay guy and an old woman. I'm skint so nothing more to report. I do miss the tinder banter, you'll have to fly the flag for us


Am I right in thinking you've wified the first woman to take her kickers off for you 

Nice for things to work out ay.

I am indeed representing the UKM massive on tinder...... Merkleboy sure as shiit isn't gonna do much haha


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I feel like I showed you the way of tinder and you have now succeeded with a little UKM support hahaha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Am I right in thinking you've wified the first woman to take her kickers off for you
> 
> Nice for things to work out ay.
> 
> I am indeed representing the UKM massive on tinder...... Merkleboy sure as shiit isn't gonna do much haha


 I'm not that high maintenance mate I just like a woman with a brain, that appears loyal and likes sex. She ticks those boxes so I'm happy x


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I feel like I showed you the way of tinder and you have now succeeded with a little UKM support hahaha


You did mate. I'll always have a special place for you in my heart and I'll carry your coffin at your funeral if no other c.unt will do it


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> You did mate. I'll always have a special place for you in my heart and I'll carry your coffin at your funeral if no other c.unt will do it


I'd love see you carry it on your own haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@SwAn1. Have you asked her to be your gf lol.

Glad it's worked out for you mate. Hopefully she's a keeper


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @SwAn1. Have you asked her to be your gf lol.
> 
> Glad it's worked out for you mate. Hopefully she's a keeper


I didn't ask her I told her then made it known on facebook pmsl


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'd love see you carry it on your own haha


Id just up the doesage mate can't see you left in the coffin in the hertz


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I didn't ask her I told her then made it known on facebook pmsl


Haha. If it's on Facebook it must be official


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Checking in, how you doing with your training mate?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Haha. If it's on Facebook it must be official


Yeah she's introduced me to her family and she initiates sex - she also has orgasm's too so it's a done deal lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Adz said:


> Checking in, how you doing with your training mate?


Good thanks mate just abusing the steroids I don't get the same buzz in the gym without tren so I've added it back in. Weighed myself today and I'm 16 stone 7 lol. I may need to dial in the diet a bit. You still cutting mate?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Checking in, how you doing with your training mate?


If you scroll back through the 100 odd pages you might find 1 or 2 logs lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> If you scroll back through the 100 odd pages you might find 1 or 2 logs lol


Shut it cu.nt face I train loads  there's just loads of b.ollox clogging it up. Best way really lmao


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Fcuking useless Scouse cu.nts


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Good thanks mate just abusing the steroids I don't get the same buzz in the gym without tren so I've added it back in. Weighed myself today and I'm 16 stone 7 lol. I may need to dial in the diet a bit. You still cutting mate?


Thats a good weight! Well, depends how tall you are :laugh:

Nah Im lean bulking now, was looking too small so smashing food in now and my weight still isn't changing haha can eat loads though so its all good


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Adz said:


> Thats a good weight! Well, depends how tall you are :laugh:
> 
> Nah Im lean bulking now, was looking too small so smashing food in now and my weight still isn't changing haha can eat loads though so its all good


I'm 6 foot 4 but still have faint abs. Respect to you for your diet you look good but I bet it hurts the ego when fully clothed I got to 13 stone 7 and looked great shirtless but looked like I had aids with clothes on


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Shut it cu.nt face I train loads  there's just loads of b.ollox clogging it up. Best way really lmao


Hahaha. We love the bvllocks swan


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Hahaha. We love the bvllocks swan


Indeed we do get a journal up


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Indeed we do get a journal up


Start my cycle jan the 1st but I'm married with a kid and one on the way so not much in the way of bvllocks to talk about lol. Would be. Pretty boring!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> I'm 6 foot 4 but still have faint abs. Respect to you for your diet you look good but I bet it hurts the ego when fully clothed I got to 13 stone 7 and looked great shirtless but looked like I had aids with clothes on


Haha yea shirt and tie on for work and I look small :yawn:

But without the shirt I would look better than all of them haha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Adz said:


> Haha yea shirt and tie on for work and I look small :yawn:
> 
> But without the shirt I would look better than all of them haha


Yeah it's mind fuk alright 16 stone with abs is where I want to be. Dave has taught me throw more drugs at it until it happens


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Start my cycle jan the 1st but I'm married with a kid and one on the way so not much in the way of bvllocks to talk about lol. Would be. Pretty boring!


Go swinging


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah it's mind fuk alright 16 stone with abs is where I want to be. Dave has taught me throw more drugs at it until it happens


I taught you nothing of the sort haha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

4:45 am rise like a boss jabbed a gram of gear 3 days early for breakfast

Db rows 35kg's 3 x 10

Olympic bb reverse grip curls 30kg x 15 x 13 x 11

Lat pulldown 3 x 10

Ex curl 20kg x 15 x 13 x 11 ( shoulder really is fuked should have a month off and get it looked at)

Hammer grip db curls 3 sets to failure

Booked in For a sex session tonight


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Has she got her rubber gloves on for you yet?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds a good day!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Has she got her rubber gloves on for you yet?


Say wAaat?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Say wAaat?


The good old doctors rubber gloves. Can't beat em.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> The good old doctors rubber gloves. Can't beat em.


No but give her due she was on the other day and rather than say no sex she was straight on the bj. She also has no issue sucking cock after fuking either. I've realised my ex was such a prude lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> No but give her due she was on the other day and rather than say no sex she was straight on the bj. She also has no issue sucking cock after fuking either. I've realised my ex was such a prude lol


Your ex wouldn't nosh you off if you've fuuked her? I've had a few birds go ass to mouth without batting an eyelid haha. I thought women liked tasting them selfs of my nob...... Srs

And so she should, just cos she's on doesn't mean you shouldn't get anything.. Sheeeet


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Your ex wouldn't nosh you off if you've fuuked her? I've had a few birds go ass to mouth without batting an eyelid haha. I thought women liked tasting them selfs of my nob...... Srs
> 
> And so she should, just cos she's on doesn't mean you shouldn't get anything.. Sheeeet


I know I know I'm a slow learner, my ex conditioned me to be grateful for a smile and a fuk off


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Truth be known I miss getting cu nted with my ex taking mdma and chatting bollox all night playing cards listening to tunes etc other than that no. I used to think I got c.unted because I was unhappy but I'm happier than ever but really want to get off my tits. I guess it's something that never leaves you


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Truth be known I miss getting cu nted with my ex taking mdma and chatting bollox all night playing cards listening to tunes etc other than that no. I used to think I got c.unted because I was unhappy but I'm happier than ever but really want to get off my tits. I guess it's something that never leaves you


Think I'm getting to old to get out my but now. The hangover out weighs the night. A proper hangover last me a good 4-5 days now and it ain't just feeling rough I feel depressed lol. Although I wouldn't say I'll never do it again I just tend to swerve those situations.

For me to go to a rave or something I'd have to be out, pvssed and be talked into it would never plan it now. Do miss it though


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Truth be known I miss getting cu nted with my ex taking mdma and chatting bollox all night playing cards listening to tunes etc other than that no. I used to think I got c.unted because I was unhappy but I'm happier than ever but really want to get off my tits. I guess it's something that never leaves you


I spent from the age of 15-25 getting smashed on any substance possible 24/7 and it's done nothing but damage. The only thing I miss is the abstence from reality it provided.

I've not taken reccys this year and although my heads still fuuked in at least stand a fighting chance eventually.

Told you old swanny old bean you'd perk up once you'd properly fallen on your **** and seen the light  good to hear some positivity!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tbh I like having a mrs that don't do drugs. She's never moaned at me about it as she new that I did when she met me. Getting fvcked for me has always been with my mates.

Me and my mrs can still go out just the 2 of us, get drunk, go clubbing, then get home and talk bvllocks all night and that's the way I like it.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Tbh I like having a mrs that don't do drugs. She's never moaned at me about it as she new that I did when she met me. Getting fvcked for me has always been with my mates.
> 
> Me and my mrs can still go out just the 2 of us, get drunk, go clubbing, then get home and talk bvllocks all night and that's the way I like it.


I'd not wanna settle down with a wreck head missus again


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Cheers broski's x


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Legs again today it's my new goal to have monster quads

Shoulders were done too. Diets not been great but still got 350g of protein in


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

any training?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

NotForTheWeak said:


> any training?


He's following the Merkleman routine of loads of gear and no training.......


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

NotForTheWeak said:


> any training?


Had two training sessions since last one noted but let's face it no one wants to read it . Done two jabs of tren and the bedroom issue is back! Just boosted some more test to see if it will help.

Just took my motor off the clock to 160mph thought they were limited to 155 fuk knows. Gonna take the dog up the hill then the gym then watch the United game in the pub


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Prolactin is an issue then. Could estrogen be an issue? Ai and caber time I recon.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Had two training sessions since last one noted but let's face it no one wants to read it . Done two jabs of tren and the bedroom issue is back! Just boosted some more test to see if it will help.
> 
> Just took my motor off the clock to 160mph thought they were limited to 155 fuk knows. Gonna take the dog up the hill then the gym then watch the United game in the pub


Can't start flopping on the new mrs this early in lol. Have you had this problem in the past?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Prolactin is an issue then. Could estrogen be an issue? Ai and caber time I recon.


I'm carrying zero water and using pharma Adex?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Can't start flopping on the new mrs this early in lol. Have you had this problem in the past?


No never. She comes pretty much everytime we have sex problem is I don't lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I'm carrying zero water and using pharma Adex?


Prolactin issue surly then?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Prolactin issue surly then?


So just bang in more test?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> So just bang in more test?


I believe (double check what I say) that test levels have no affect on ED so to speak. In a recent thread minister spoke of running 250mg of test with 1g of deca. Increasing test doesn't counter prolactin levels. My understanding is you could run 2g of test with 300mg of tren/deca but if you let your prolactin levels get out of hand then you'll have problems.

I went through a spell of finishing far too quickly, since running tren and having slightly increased prolactin levels I'm now back to full machine mode thank fuuk. The fact you've been on m off tren like me for a fair while could be the cause.

I've read people saying that keeping estrogen levels in check keeps prolactin down but again I'm just repeating bits of information I've read on here.

Personally I'd start a separate thread on here but I'd guess something like 0.5mg of caber EOD possibly more possibly less and see how you get on.

I dunno if this is bro-science but maybe just adding more test would increase estrogen and make prolactin worse?? I dunno, just bro speculation.

Hold it home boy


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I believe (double check what I say) that test levels have no affect on ED so to speak. In a recent thread minister spoke of running 250mg of test with 1g of deca. Increasing test doesn't counter prolactin levels. My understanding is you could run 2g of test with 300mg of tren/deca but if you let your prolactin levels get out of hand then you'll have problems.
> 
> I went through a spell of finishing far too quickly, since running tren and having slightly increased prolactin levels I'm now back to full machine mode thank fuuk. The fact you've been on m off tren like me for a fair while could be the cause.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh a sensible post amongst all our drivel. I shall investigate.

Just banged out 130kg bench - I want 3 plates a side grrrrr


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Ahhhh a sensible post amongst all our drivel. I shall investigate.
> 
> Just banged out 130kg bench - I want 3 plates a side grrrrr


Fuuk you and your strength :/ I feel like a mildly strong school girl


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hahaha I still wubs ya *****


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Recent progress pic a little cuddly but hey it's winter. Lifts are still on the weigh up. I will be either a beast by summer or dead (no zyzz)


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Check my use of the like button now tapa talk has been graced with such a function.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Check my use of the like button now tapa talk has been graced with such a function.


About fooking time too


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Today's training

Flat bb bench 60kg x 10

80kg 5 x 9 new pb

Cables level 4 - x 20 x 17 x 15 level 3 x 15

Tricep rope push downs (awesome exercise)

Level 7 5 x 15 level 6 x 12

PWO 300g of pasta uncooked weight 2 chicken breasts 2 slices of bacon and some cream


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Trained legs yesterday too aim to do them twice per week. Beast quads FTW


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Recent progress pic a little cuddly but hey it's winter. Lifts are still on the weigh up. I will be either a beast by summer or dead (no zyzz)


Looking good mate. Arms look bigger. My pack went ages ago and won't be back for quite some time. Got to eat nice food and have a little fat to keep warm. That's my excuse anyway.

How much gear you on ATM?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> How much gear you on ATM?


Never enough!

Disregard moderation. Aquire GAINS


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Never enough!
> 
> Disregard moderation. Aquire GAINS


Hahaha. What you decided to go on Dave? What you running and how much?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Hahaha. What you decided to go on Dave? What you running and how much?


I'm dubious of deca atm due to floppy-willyitis so......

1ml nptp (100mg npp 75mg prop) EOD for first 6 weeks.

1.5ml deca PW (450mg)

2ml t400 PW (800mg)

2ml mast E PW (400mg)

Gonna stay on the ball with Ai and caber if needed.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Looking good mate. Arms look bigger. My pack went ages ago and won't be back for quite some time. Got to eat nice food and have a little fat to keep warm. That's my excuse anyway.
> 
> How much gear you on ATM?


Cheers

About a gram of test and 200mg of tren pw mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm dubious of deca atm due to floppy-willyitis so......
> 
> 1ml nptp (100mg npp 75mg prop) EOD for first 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't test be run higher than npp if you worried about limp d*ck? Only from what I've read on here


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Have you thought about selling the car and using the money to pay off some of the loan?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Shouldn't test be run higher than npp if you worried about limp d*ck? Only from what I've read on here


That's just a kick start along with the t400 but ED is from prolactin, test levels don't affect prolactin from what I understand


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Catweazle said:


> It's not my car bro I put down 10k pay 600 per month and then give the car back in 2 years it's leased. It's a 50k car


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm dubious of deca atm due to floppy-willyitis so......
> 
> 1ml nptp (100mg npp 75mg prop) EOD for first 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Go steady with deca mate I did a deca only cycle and my bp went fooking mental


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Go steady with deca mate I did a deca only cycle and my bp went fooking mental


Pah not what I needed to hear  I'll shall progress with reservation.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Pah not what I needed to hear  I'll shall progress with reservation.


I front loaded with 1000mg and my bottom bp number went to 110 lol I sacked it off asap my head felt like it was going to explode lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

How long have you been back in the gym now mate? Are you pleased with your progress so far?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> How long have you been back in the gym now mate? Are you pleased with your progress so far?


Back since 1st sep happy with progress best condition I've been in tbh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Back since 1st sep happy with progress best condition I've been in tbh


Good stuff.


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Oh, right.
> 
> You could always torch it.
> 
> jks!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Steak and pasta for breakers before gym. Off to casino tonight to large it up stay safe homeboys


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Won a grand got totally mortal bed at 7:30 am up at 10am bad times. My gyms now shut until 2nd of jan wtf


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Won a grand got totally mortal bed at 7:30 am up at 10am bad times. My gyms now shut until 2nd of jan wtf


Lucky bastad! My gym only shuts Christmas day, boxing day and new years day.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Lucky bastad! My gym only shuts Christmas day, boxing day and new years day.


Yeah gotta go pay to train elsewhere on top of my usual gym membership


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Won a grand got totally mortal bed at 7:30 am up at 10am bad times. My gyms now shut until 2nd of jan wtf


Good excuse not to train!

No weights at home?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Catweazle said:


> Good excuse not to train!
> 
> No weights at home?


Nah no weights at home mate


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I've trained over xmas at a pay as you go gym

Royal fuked things up with the missus. She's a Doctor knows I do roids and drank at weekends. Do coke once a month etc

Anyway over the 5 day xmas period I told her I do have a blow out and I basically got did coke everyday and drank a lot most days. I told I always do this at xmas and come jan (well now) it goes back to how it was.

She's frosty as **** with me and had a pretty heated argument so can see me being sold in the January sales. I'm pretty good at fuking things up.

Work in the morning - yay


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> I've trained over xmas at a pay as you go gym
> 
> Royal fuked things up with the missus. She's a Doctor knows I do roids and drank at weekends. Do coke once a month etc
> 
> ...


Mate, New Years Resolutions are coming up. Just tell he yours is to give up the coke and roids


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Catweazle said:


> Mate, New Years Resolutions are coming up. Just tell he yours is to give up the coke and roids


She ain't bothered about the gear it's the coke really. Just fuks me off she told her friends that she introduced me to over xmas I have a coke problem, I think she may have told some of her other friends too. I told her 'well that's good as I've told all my friends you've been depressed and on medication for 20 years'. Of course I haven't told them as that's cu.ntish but the arguments went down hill from there as you can imagine.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> She ain't bothered about the gear it's the coke really. Just fuks me off she told her friends that she introduced me to over xmas I have a coke problem, I think she may have told some of her other friends too. I told her 'well that's good as I've told all my friends you've been depressed and on medication for 20 years'. Of course I haven't told them as that's cu.ntish but the arguments went down hill from there as you can imagine.


Shvt mate that don't sound good. You need to tell her having a blow out over Christmas ain't a problem it's what most normal people do. As long as it don't carry on and you don't get ****ed every weekend I don't think she has an argument.

Ain't really been on here much over Christmas, just see on daves log you saying he's gone prison, wtf happened?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Shvt mate that don't sound good. You need to tell her having a blow out over Christmas ain't a problem it's what most normal people do. As long as it don't carry on and you don't get ****ed every weekend I don't think she has an argument.
> 
> Ain't really been on here much over Christmas, just see on daves log you saying he's gone prison, wtf happened?


I ain't been on over Xmas either fuk knows if he's in prison lol.

Just had some random super hottie add me as a friend on fb never met her in my life and she was messaging me all night. Ffs must resist the temptation


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I ain't been on over Xmas either fuk knows if he's in prison lol.
> 
> Just had some random super hottie add me as a friend on fb never met her in my life and she was messaging me all night. Ffs must resist the temptation


Lol, thought you was serious. How's gym been going? I've proper let it slip, haven't been in over 3 weeks and been eating proper shvt.

That bad with the mrs ay, must be if your thinking of nailing another bird


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol, thought you was serious. How's gym been going? I've proper let it slip, haven't been in over 3 weeks and been eating proper shvt.
> 
> That bad with the mrs ay, must be if your thinking of nailing another bird


Training still lol and in answer to your question I'm on a gram of test and I have a dick I've deleted her anyway







. Blatantly a wind up anyway


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Training still lol and in answer to your question I'm on a gram of test and I have a dick I've deleted her anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep shed definitely get it


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

King Daves gone jail? Shiiiiiit ******* I'm still here..... Back on tapaTalk so expect the usual crude verbal nonsense as you've grown to love.

Just to update you all..... I'm still as lonely and miserable as ever but I nailed a reet fat lass and she got shiit all over me so not all is lost ay.

I've enjoyed my Christmas, especially getting to listen to Merkleman share his plethora of knowledge on rotary engines. Turns out not only can you get ripped by wvnking off over Zyzz videos at home but you can also negate any future automotive issues by buying from a dealer.

Stay safe fvckers


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> King Daves gone jail? Shiiiiiit ******* I'm still here..... Back on tapaTalk so expect the usual crude verbal nonsense as you've grown to love.
> 
> Just to update you all..... I'm still as lonely and miserable as ever but I nailed a reet fat lass and she got shiit all over me so not all is lost ay.
> 
> ...


Hahaha. You telling me you didn't find the vid of him driving round the block at 15mph riveting. Thought it was a great watch lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Hahaha. You telling me you didn't find the vid of him driving round the block at 15mph riveting. Thought it was a great watch lol


Oh shiit I missed that little gem! So bored of listening to him bang on haha...... I might ask neuroscience for his opinion :/


----------



## NotForTheWeak (Oct 1, 2014)

View attachment 163674


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Pmsl I'm off to the all you can eat harvester breakfast I'll do us proud boys


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

5 bacon 5 sausages beans 5 eggs hash brown 3 slices of toast and two mugs of tea. Can feel me ripping up nicely


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

A breakfast of champions!


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> She ain't bothered about the gear it's the coke really. Just fuks me off she told her friends that she introduced me to over xmas I have a coke problem, I think she may have told some of her other friends too. I told her 'well that's good as I've told all my friends you've been depressed and on medication for 20 years'. Of course I haven't told them as that's cu.ntish but the arguments went down hill from there as you can imagine.


That's a sackable offence. I hope you at least gave her a Written Warning??


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Catweazle said:


> That's a sackable offence. I hope you at least gave her a Written Warning??


No she's actually quite clever she replied 'I tell my friends everything I also told them you have a big d1ck and are great in bed' she has an answer for everything. She's now giving me grief about gear big time which she was cool about when I told her! Fukin women well she's off skiing for a week now so I'm rolling the tren out lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Finally trained today

Chest and triceps

Flat bb bench 60kg x 10

80 x 8

90 x 8

100 x 5

110 x 1

120 x 2

Cable crossover level 4 x20 x 17 then failure to level one

Rope tricep pushdowns 5 sets to failure

Db bench 17.5kg db's 3 x 10

Today's food

1 tin of tuna 1 slice of toast a table spoon of Mayo

200g of chicken

300g of beef 8 roast potato's 4 Yorkshires a whole broccoli tree with gravy

3 mince pies 1 slice of cake a bottle of red wine and a Bacardi and coke

Back and biceps tomorrow


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> No she's actually quite clever she replied 'I tell my friends everything I also told them you have a big d1ck and are great in bed' she has an answer for everything. She's now giving me grief about gear big time which she was cool about when I told her! Fukin women well she's off skiing for a week now so I'm rolling the tren out lol


Is She saying she wants you to pack the gear in then?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Is She saying she wants you to pack the gear in then?


It's all down hill from here.

Somewhere, on some doctors forum there's a thread called "my sted head bf project" where she discusses today's attempt to grind a man's will to live away! Bit by bit will grind you down. Then one day you'll be like "just met this awesome bird" and it all starts again.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> No she's actually quite clever she replied 'I tell my friends everything I also told them you have a big d1ck and are great in bed' she has an answer for everything. She's now giving me grief about gear big time which she was cool about when I told her! Fukin women well she's off skiing for a week now so I'm rolling the tren out lol


Waffle her in the throat.

I'm feeling rather rational today. The urge to kidnap and kill my kids mum has dwindled recently.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Waffle her in the throat.
> 
> I'm feeling rather rational today. The urge to kidnap and kill my kids mum has dwindled recently.


You're going soft. Murder the b1tch.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Waffle her in the throat.
> 
> I'm feeling rather rational today. The urge to kidnap and kill my kids mum has dwindled recently.


Wtf is 'waffle her in the throat'?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Wtf is 'waffle her in the throat'?


Pretty much a karate chop in the throat


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Is She saying she wants you to pack the gear in then?


She basically knows I'm an open book she asks question I give honest answer. My parents know I take gear use coke etc I see no point hiding stuff I am what I am. If u don't like it fuk off sort of attitude  she asked about gear and I said yeah used before and she was sound.

A week or so a go she asked am I using now, I replied yeah and she was ok. Then the other day she was like do you know what I think your gear use bothers me more than your drinking and coke use!

I said well I can't fuking win can I, I was going to really try to sack off my drinking and drug ways in the new year but even that won't be good enough because of the steroids!

I said well you take the pill and are fuking with your hormones? She replied fine I'll stop taking it you wear a Johnny!

In short no I'm not stopping taking the gear.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> She basically knows I'm an open book she asks question I give honest answer. My parents know I take gear use coke etc I see no point hiding stuff I am what I am. If u don't like it fuk off sort of attitude  she asked about gear and I said yeah used before and she was sound.
> 
> A week or so a go she asked am I using now, I replied yeah and she was ok. Then the other day she was like do you know what I think your gear use bothers me more than your drinking and coke use!
> 
> ...


She sounds like a right little smart mouth who would probably be best left to herself and by herself....

Next time she comes out with a smart mouth line just hit her with "The juice ain't worth the squeeze luv there's nothing here that's worth sticking around your nagging bitch head for"..

You only got one go at this life thing so fu(ked if im gonna let someone else make me miserable and or hold me back from being awesome.

I use this often :tongue:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

DaveCW said:


> She sounds like a right little smart mouth who would probably be best left to herself and by herself....
> 
> Next time she comes out with a smart mouth line just hit her with "The juice ain't worth the squeeze luv there's nothing here that's worth sticking around your nagging bitch head for"..
> 
> ...


I couldn't be that cruel mate she's suffered with serious depression for years as have I. She's quite into me I think just hates certain parts. She said your so nice to be around when your sober....you're not aggressive when you're ****ed coked up whatever you're just short/snappy. I've never been told that by anyone so it came as a surprise most just say I'm the village idiot when off my face far from snappy so meh I dunno


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I couldn't be that cruel mate she's suffered with serious depression for years as have I. She's quite into me I think just hates certain parts. She said your so nice to be around when your sober....you're not aggressive when you're ****ed coked up whatever you're just short/snappy. I've never been told that by anyone so it came as a surprise most just say I'm the village idiot when off my face far from snappy so meh I dunno


Then you both need to sort your **** out lol.

Pick which is more important gear or coke and then compromise barter a compromise with her, not as easy as it sounds i know but try it.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Back and biceps

BB rows 70kg 12, 12, 12, 11, 9

60kg 3 x 10

Lay pull down level 7

10, 10, 8

Ex curl 20kg 3 sets to failure

Seated db curl 3 sets to failure

The end


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

DaveCW said:


> Then you both need to sort your **** out lol.
> 
> Pick which is more important gear or coke and then compromise barter a compromise with her, not as easy as it sounds i know but try it.


That's it I thought reducing my drink and killing the coke was a massive mountain to climb for me and she would be happy seems she wants all three. Gear as well. I'm going to try the healthy life but with gear and if she don't like it then there's the door I guess!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> That's it I thought reducing my drink and killing the coke was a massive mountain to climb for me and she would be happy seems she wants all three. Gear as well. I'm going to try the healthy life but with gear and if she don't like it then there's the door I guess!


Sounds like you both just need to take your time and talk etc.... Shame to loose a good woman over the sniff.

Maybe sensible 12 week cycles could be a compromise?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> It's all down hill from here.
> 
> Somewhere, on some doctors forum there's a thread called "my sted head bf project" where she discusses today's attempt to grind a man's will to live away! Bit by bit will grind you down. Then one day you'll be like "just met this awesome bird" and it all starts again.


link? sounds like an interesting read.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Sounds like you both just need to take your time and talk etc.... Shame to loose a good woman over the sniff.
> 
> Maybe sensible 12 month cycles could be a compromise?


Edited for you


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Sounds like you both just need to take your time and talk etc.... Shame to loose a good woman over the sniff.
> 
> Maybe sensible 12 week cycles could be a compromise?


Lol who the fuk has hacked your account? Sensible 12 week cycles? Da fuk!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Lol who the fuk has hacked your account? Sensible 12 week cycles? Da fuk!


No cycle is worth losing a good woman over, we all know this


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> No cycle is worth losing a good woman over, we all know this


David David David, whilst this is true I think curbing my drink and coke use should be more than sufficient and if the truth be known I'm scared to come off. Only ever done 12 week cycles and the fatigue and depression that ensues during pct for months is scaring the crap out of me. I've been on since 1st September


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> David David David, whilst this is true I think curbing my drink and coke use should be more than sufficient and if the truth be known I'm scared to come off. Only ever done 12 week cycles and the fatigue and depression that ensues during pct for months is scaring the crap out of me. I've been on since 1st September


As much as I wanna agree with Dave I think your right. If you was to stop drinking, coke and gear all together you wouldn't be you. She knew what she was getting into, think a chat and a compromise is what you need

You can't just say you don't give a fvck what she thinks and if she don't like it she can fvck off but you can tell her you'll try to wind it all on a bit. For her as well, don't forget that lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> As much as I wanna agree with Dave I think your right. If you was to stop drinking, coke and gear all together you wouldn't be you. She knew what she was getting into, think a chat and a compromise is what you need
> 
> You can't just say you don't give a fvck what she thinks and if she don't like it she can fvck off but you can tell her you'll try to wind it all on a bit. For her as well, don't forget that lol


Drink is the hardest for me then no test then coke. It used to be coke the hardest then drink and gear I didn't care about. Perhaps if I come off now and go back on 1st of March hmmmm


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Drink is the hardest for me then no test then coke. It used to be coke the hardest then drink and gear I didn't care about. Perhaps if I come off now and go back on 1st of March hmmmm


I couldn't give up drinking. I can cut it back but doubt I'd ever give it up.

If you was to come off now, 3 week to pct, then 4 weeks pct would take you to start of march. Wouldn't be worth coming off would it


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Been on almost constantly since may and still life like a bish :/


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I couldn't give up drinking. I can cut it back but doubt I'd ever give it up.
> 
> If you was to come off now, 3 week to pct, then 4 weeks pct would take you to start of march. Wouldn't be worth coming off would it


Yeah but I wouldn't come off in the summer can't stay on a year lol ffs

Shoulders today

Standing strict ohp 60kg 3 x 10 (bar down to chin) strongest ever time to up the weight

Front plate raises 20kg 3 sets to failure

Seated db press 17.5kg db's 3 sets to failure

Lateral raise 10kg db's 10, 10, 8

Pain in back of my shoulder still is savage every shoulder sesh hey ho


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> No she's actually quite clever she replied 'I tell my friends everything I also told them you have a big d1ck and are great in bed' she has an answer for everything. She's now giving me grief about gear big time which she was cool about when I told her! Fukin women well she's off skiing for a week now so I'm rolling the tren out lol


Gotta give her reps for that!

Have you told her you're not stopping the gear?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Catweazle said:


> Gotta give her reps for that!
> 
> Have you told her you're not stopping the gear?


She's skiing at the moment I can't even decide myself lol

Trained legs at 6am like a boss


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> She's skiing at the moment I can't even decide myself lol
> 
> Trained legs at 6am like a boss


I'm almost deciding to cruise myself atm. As much as i have very little regard for my own safety etc I've a feeling it's time.

Maybe you should join me and evaluate where you stand with everything?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Sheeeet I feel like fvcking Dr Phil this morning!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm almost deciding to cruise myself atm. As much as i have very little regard for my own safety etc I've a feeling it's time.
> 
> Maybe you should join me and evaluate where you stand with everything?


I cruised for a week in December hated and jabbed a gram. The only thing that bothers me health wise is infertility. I'm 33 I don't have or want kids but at some point something on your brain says 'kids time' well I hope so anyway


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

hi 

So the muscle memory part, did you get back to original size fast? Also, I suppose you gained fat while being off for a year?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I cruised for a week in December hated and jabbed a gram. The only thing that bothers me health wise is infertility. I'm 33 I don't have or want kids but at some point something on your brain says 'kids time' well I hope so anyway


A week isn't a cruise


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> A week isn't a cruise


I was taking the pi55


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> hi
> 
> So the muscle memory part, did you get back to original size fast? Also, I suppose you gained fat while being off for a year?


Yeah I was a fatty in 3 months hard training and steroids I was back to where I was if not better


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Update told the missus I'm coming off - boooo on the plus side I finally benched 3 plates a side


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Update told the missus I'm coming off - boooo on the plus side I finally benched 3 plates a side


Must be love ;-)

Nice lift mate. You jumped from 120 to 140 or have you been pushing it up other the weeks?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Must be love ;-)
> 
> Nice lift mate. You jumped from 120 to 140 or have you been pushing it up other the weeks?


She appreciated the gesture, I injected my last remaining bottle of tren in one go 800mg 4ml then beasted it this morning on bench. She's back from hols tomorrow and asked if I wanted to go out and do something. I said like what? I'm skint. She said get ****ered get high I have money. Every cloud and all. I must be a good lay pmsl


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Back and biceps done

Got a twenty pound turkey to eat this week so sorted for protein.

Time to shed all my mass and start training for my mud run. AIDS victim here I come


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah I was a fatty in 3 months hard training and steroids I was back to where I was if not better


Great. I got the email to my phone and read this when you commented anyway!

I'm hoping to do the same thing as well!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Great. I got the email to my phone and read this when you commented anyway!
> 
> I'm hoping to do the same thing as well!


Good man get a journal up! We do all train hard but the banter is what it's about


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Got totally mullered yesterday feel rough as, no gym today


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Got totally mullered yesterday feel rough as, no gym today


With the mrs, is she back?

Swan do you live on a farm?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> With the mrs, is she back?
> 
> Swan do you live on a farm?


Yeah got mullered with the missus lol my parents live in a country house but not a farm. I'm currently living for a few weeks in one of my missus' relatives empty houses lol


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> She appreciated the gesture, I injected my last remaining bottle of tren in one go 800mg 4ml then beasted it this morning on bench. She's back from hols tomorrow and asked if I wanted to go out and do something. I said like what? I'm skint. She said get ****ered get high I have money. Every cloud and all. I must be a good lay pmsl


The good Dr says no to roids but it's ok to get high???

What is it she doesn't like about your steroid use?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Catweazle said:


> The good Dr says no to roids but it's ok to get high???
> 
> What is it she doesn't like about your steroid use?


Not sure mate, it's a good question one I'm going to ask her as the tiredness/lethargy has already kicked in with my last jab of test being 1st of jan. I mentioned as a joke when she said about contraception, I said I'm probably not fertile anyway! It was a throw away comment, her instant reply was well we might as well not see each other any more. So I'm guessing that may be her concern?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Week off the gym zero test in me oh the fun

Flat bb bench 60kg x10

80kg x 8

100kg x 5

110kg x 1

120kg x 1

125kg x 1

100kg x 5

60kg x 20

Tricep pushdowns 3 sets to failure

Cable crossovers 5 sets dropped to failure.

The end


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Not sure mate, it's a good question one I'm going to ask her as the tiredness/lethargy has already kicked in with my last jab of test being 1st of jan. I mentioned as a joke when she said about contraception, I said I'm probably not fertile anyway! It was a throw away comment, her instant reply was well we might as well not see each other any more. So I'm guessing that may be her concern?


Got to agree, since you put it like that, that may be her concern!!

When was the last time you got yourself checked out?

Tiredness/lethargy could have something to do with what you've

been eating, or not been eating, since christmas?? When was the last

time you poped a multi-vit?

God, i'm beginning to sound like your father looooooooolz!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Catweazle said:


> Got to agree, since you put it like that, that may be her concern!!
> 
> When was the last time you got yourself checked out?
> 
> ...


I always get lethargy when pct is lurking. When you say when was the last time I had my self checked out do you mean sperm levels? Never didn't realise you could without a sound reason and I wouldn't want it on my file either. Fuk knows I guess I could pay fuk loads and have it done off record. In a few weeks I'll have a blood test to test for red blood count cholesterol liver and kidney function at the docs as that's just a normal thing to do every few years imo steroids or not


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I always get lethargy when pct is lurking. When you say when was the last time I had my self checked out do you mean sperm levels? Never didn't realise you could without a sound reason and I wouldn't want it on my file either. Fuk knows I guess I could pay fuk loads and have it done off record. In a few weeks I'll have a blood test to test for red blood count cholesterol liver and kidney function at the docs as that's just a normal thing to do every few years imo steroids or not


You might be fine mate. I got my mrs knocked up at the end of a 19week test and var cycle, Just keep banging away lol. Take it you actually blowing your load now?

How's training going now your off, shvt ain't it


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You might be fine mate. I got my mrs knocked up at the end of a 19week test and var cycle, Just keep banging away lol. Take it you actually blowing your load now?
> 
> How's training going now your off, shvt ain't it


Oddly then end result is easier when coming off. I'm under no illusion though having been on close to a gram per week for 4 months it'll take 6 weeks for the Esther's to clear. I suggested to her I may go back she didn't look amused. Hmmm my bench had already dropped from 140kg to 125kg


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Oddly then end result is easier when coming off. I'm under no illusion though having been on close to a gram per week for 4 months it'll take 6 weeks for the Esther's to clear. I suggested to her I may go back she didn't look amused. Hmmm my bench had already dropped from 140kg to 125kg


Fvcking shvt ain't it, are you going gym as regular?

What is the reason she don't want you on gear, is it the fertility thing?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Fvcking shvt ain't it, are you going gym as regular?
> 
> What is the reason she don't want you on gear, is it the fertility thing?


No I had a week off I can't be fooked lol. Not sure why she doesn't want me too probably the fertility thing it could be her best mates husband cheated on her friend when roided up lol. I'm gonna try and hold out until March whether I tell her or not is another matter. Finally content with how I look but want to go to the next step like 16-17 stone with abs etc


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Oddly then end result is easier when coming off. I'm under no illusion though having been on close to a gram per week for 4 months it'll take 6 weeks for the Esther's to clear. I suggested to her I may go back she didn't look amused. Hmmm my bench had already dropped from 140kg to 125kg


Still a fuuk load stronger than me :/


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> No I had a week off I can't be fooked lol. Not sure why she doesn't want me too probably the fertility thing it could be her best mates husband cheated on her friend when roided up lol. I'm gonna try and hold out until March whether I tell her or not is another matter. Finally content with how I look but want to go to the next step like 16-17 stone with abs etc


I wouldn't do things behind her back, that's asking for trouble. Have a proper chat with her find out her reasons. As long as it doesn't change you as a person,your sensible and look after yourself I don't see the problem. My misses was dead against it but after some research and a proper chat I persuaded her. Just promised if it changed me for the worst id stop.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Today's training

80kg barbell rows 4 x 10

70kg bb rows 3 x 10

Lat pulldown 5 sets to failure

Ez bar curl 20kg x 19 x 15 x 10

Arms feel fooked

I've decided I'm going to accumulate a stash over the coming months or so a try to hold out until March -April time get bloods done lipds kidney function Rbc all that jazz and if they're sound on I shall rock


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I won't be doing anything now - my fuking poor dog is I'll 2k vet bill fuk sake I can't even afford a pint of milk at the moment


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

That's sad mate :'( feel your pain


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I won't be doing anything now - my fuking poor dog is I'll 2k vet bill fuk sake I can't even afford a pint of milk at the moment


Jesus Christ 2K?what's it had done? brain surgery?

Edit; By the way 5hit news man, thought i'd pop in here as it's usually jovial.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Jesus Christ 2K?what's it had done? brain surgery?
> 
> Edit; By the way 5hit news man, thought i'd pop in here as it's usually jovial.


She's swallowed some sharp metal and its stuck in her throat she's only 2


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> She's swallowed some sharp metal and its stuck in her throat she's only 2


ffs too attached to have put down i'm guessing?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> ffs too attached to have put down i'm guessing?


Fuk that mate she's part of the family when the missus fuked me off last year I only had my dog I'll walk into a bank and steal the cash if I have too, she ain't being put down


----------



## JwaR (Jan 7, 2015)

SwAn1 said:


> Fuk that mate she's part of the family when the missus fuked me off last year I only had my dog I'll walk into a bank and steal the cash if I have too, she ain't being put down


Good lad  hope she's ok mate


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

JwaR said:


> Good lad  hope she's ok mate


Thanks mate!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Just had a race with a golf gti on a 64 plate on the motorway surprised how quick it was I ****ed past him he was doing a 140 took mine off the clock to 160. I left him but it wasn't like night and day. Quite surprised 0-60 of them is only 6.4 I was two up mind fun times lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Trained today chest and triceps

Weight down bf up god I hate being off time to pay the vets lol


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Fuk that mate she's part of the family when the missus fuked me off last year I only had my dog I'll walk into a bank and steal the cash if I have too, she ain't being put down


Hope she makes a full and healthy recovery pal.

ps - Love the attitude mate, stay strong!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the dog mate, hope she recovers ok


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks guys she looks like she's out the woods now, my best friend lives on. Just got the bill to pay no op needed touch wood. Still with all the tests scans and what not still gonna be between 600-1k I reckon. I'll find it from somewhere. Thanks again bro ski's


----------



## Scottyboi (Jan 23, 2015)

Read the majority of this thread lmao how the **** are you alive never mind in good shape!! Highlight is defo the polish nutjob in the friend zone **** funny. Give the doctor a Portuguese omelette!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Scottyboi said:


> Read the majority of this thread lmao how the **** are you alive never mind in good shape!! Highlight is defo the polish nutjob in the friend zone **** funny. Give the doctor a Portuguese omelette!


I'm positively healthy compared to this time last year  been off the gear for 4 weeks done coke once I'm like a born again monk. Can't wait until March to get here.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I'm positively healthy compared to this time last year  been off the gear for 4 weeks done coke once I'm like a born again monk. Can't wait until March to get here.


Have you told her what's happening in march?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Have you told her what's happening in march?


I've told her I'm coming off I've also told her I no longer drink a litre of spirits a day and do coke 20 times per month. I'm making a fuking effort lol. I'm going back on in March lol I've sort of thrown it out there and I think she'll be ok with it!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Haven't been in here for a while!

Sorry to hear about the pup. Sure she'll be fine though mate.

Glad to see your still doing ok. Still with the Dr too eh? It's a good life eh!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> Haven't been in here for a while!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the pup. Sure she'll be fine though mate.
> 
> Glad to see your still doing ok. Still with the Dr too eh? It's a good life eh!


Came off the gear for the missus as she asked all its done is make me depressed spend 3-500 a month on coke and drink everyday and never going to the gym. On the note about to down 350ml of vodka and cane 10 blues and stare out the window. Peace out bro's


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> Came off the gear for the missus as she asked all its done is make me depressed spend 3-500 a month on coke and drink everyday and never going to the gym. On the note about to down 350ml of vodka and cane 10 blues and stare out the window. Peace out bro's


You only been off a week haven't you?? Lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Archaic said:


> You only been off a week haven't you?? Lol


Jan 1st mate


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh well up at 5am time to go to the gym and lift some weights a ten your old girl could throw up. If it was t for the fact I gave up gear for the missus and rinsed 100's on coke coz I felt like sh1t Id be pumping in 5 grams of test for breakfast. She's like go back on in if you want hun! Like I needed your permission, I was just trying to do the 'decent' thing.... Look where that got me raaaaah


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Oh well up at 5am time to go to the gym and lift some weights a ten your old girl could throw up. If it was t for the fact I gave up gear for the missus and rinsed 100's on coke coz I felt like sh1t Id be pumping in 5 grams of test for breakfast. She's like go back on in if you want hun! Like I needed your permission, I was just trying to do the 'decent' thing.... Look where that got me raaaaah


Watch out for women and double meanings mate. Go back on Hun could really mean 'I'm testing you and if you do go back on ill cut your bvllocks off then probably sack you'. Just saying lol, how you been anyway apart from feeling shvt and lifting like a girl haha


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> Jan 1st mate


Test/Tren/Mast will sort you right out. Go for it! ;-)


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Archaic said:


> Test/Tren/Mast will sort you right out. Go for it! ;-)


Funds don't permit at the moment had I not come off got depressed and spent all my money on coke I could be blasting fuking everything lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Watch out for women and double meanings mate. Go back on Hun could really mean 'I'm testing you and if you do go back on ill cut your bvllocks off then probably sack you'. Just saying lol, how you been anyway apart from feeling shvt and lifting like a girl haha


Dunno mate been together 3 months already seems like honeymoon period is over. My last relationship honeymoon period was about 2-3 years lol not 3 months


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> Funds don't permit at the moment had I not come off got depressed and spent all my money on coke I could be blasting fuking everything lol


In that case, the only upside is that you have no money to get high and plenty of time to gym it 

Or tip some tippex in an empty crisp bag and start hyperventilating. Good rush, but leaves a bad taste


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

On gear, off drugs ftw. Fact.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Dunno mate been together 3 months already seems like honeymoon period is over. My last relationship honeymoon period was about 2-3 years lol not 3 months


Lol. That was when you was young with no worries. You gotta stop comparing her to the ex lol. How's the dog getting on?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. That was when you was young with no worries. You gotta stop comparing her to the ex lol. How's the dog getting on?


Dogs sound mate cheers touch wood. I just can't stand moody women. I hate sharing a bed but I force myself to as that's what you do, anyways the other night she keeps me awake with grinding teeth always fidgeting etc by I put up with it. In the Morning I wake up all on my jack as apparently I was snoring.

Not sure her family likes me either. The signs just ain't great after what is it.... 3 months? Anyway beasted my back this morning, about to have a w4nk then go train legs!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Dogs sound mate cheers touch wood. I just can't stand moody women. I hate sharing a bed but I force myself to as that's what you do, anyways the other night she keeps me awake with grinding teeth always fidgeting etc by I put up with it. In the Morning I wake up all on my jack as apparently I was snoring.
> 
> Not sure her family likes me either. The signs just ain't great after what is it.... 3 months? Anyway beasted my back this morning, about to have a w4nk then go train legs!


If it doesn't feel right it's normally not. Either that or your a nob and she's awesome. It's definitely one of the two haha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> If it doesn't feel right it's normally not. Either that or your a nob and she's awesome. It's definitely one of the two haha


I admire your blunt ness however accurate it most likely is. She offered to take me for breakfast to make up for it I wanted breakfast and a bj. Neither happened so I went home. Gonna get some test today I thinks


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Like a boss I just threw up in the gym lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Dogs sound mate cheers touch wood. I just can't stand moody women. I hate sharing a bed but I force myself to as that's what you do, anyways the other night she keeps me awake with grinding teeth always fidgeting etc by I put up with it. In the Morning I wake up all on my jack as apparently I was snoring.
> 
> Not sure her family likes me either. The signs just ain't great after what is it.... 3 months? Anyway beasted my back this morning, about to have a w4nk then go train legs!


If it don't seem right now mate it's probably time to move on. Get some more test in you sure that'll help the way your feeling ;-)


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

So if you hadn't of been with her would you of stopped on jan 1st? Being with someone shouldn't dictate what you do. It's not like your out sleeping around or anything!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> So if you hadn't of been with her would you of stopped on jan 1st? Being with someone shouldn't dictate what you do. It's not like your out sleeping around or anything!


No I wouldn't of stopped but I can see us imminently splitting now anyway as I'm just being a tosser during pct, being a needy little bitch etc. I think it's reasonable to see your partner more than once a week she's not really seeing eye to eye on it so.....


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Trained today chest lifts are down training natural is gay. Need to find a new career not sure what to do but trying to live on 20k a year living at home is literally killing me fml


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Trained today chest lifts are down training natural is gay. Need to find a new career not sure what to do but trying to live on 20k a year living at home is literally killing me fml


I'd love to earn 20k legally :/


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

£20k after tax is only £16.5k after tax.

£1,379 a month.

Not that bad to be fair, could have a 2 bed on a mortgage and still be left with £500+ after bills, food etc..


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> £20k after tax is only £16.5k after tax.
> 
> £1,379 a month.
> 
> Not that bad to be fair, could have a 2 bed on a mortgage and still be left with £500+ after bills, food etc..


It's boll0x mate rent is a like 700 a month then 300 fm for gas lecy council tax a few hundred to run a car fuel tax insurance sky tv another 60 quid food 300 per month. Where do you live Somalia?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> It's boll0x mate rent is a like 700 a month then 300 fm for gas lecy council tax a few hundred to run a car fuel tax insurance sky tv another 60 quid food 300 per month. Where do you live Somalia?


You could get a nice 1 bed flat for £500 surely unless you live in London?!

Electric, gas, water £30 each(I mean wtf, it's not like your taking 5 baths a day and growing a room full of cannabis) council tax £120.

That's £710 before food and any goodies.

You can't have Sky if you can't afford it. It's a luxury not a necessity.

Be a bit smarter with your food shopping and I'm sure you can get that down as well.

Not lecturing you just stating you could easily live off your income.

Be even cheaper if you could buddy up with someone as everything gets halved bill wise!

I'd rather live at home then alone myself but patience is wearing thin...


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah and how would I ever get ****ed high do steroids lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah and how would I ever get ****ed high do steroids lol


I'm sure we had a convo last year sometime about a man that was gonna pay to suck or smell your toes. Something fvcking weird like that. You was gonna go into escorting. Lol. Good money to be made mate haha


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah and how would I ever get ****ed high do steroids lol


I dunno mate. Ever thought about being a car salesmen? Can make 20-60k a year depending on the effort put in and a bit of luck!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> I dunno mate. Ever thought about being a car salesmen? Can make 20-60k a year depending on the effort put in and a bit of luck!


Funny u mention that I'm looking into it


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Feel rough as fuk, drank a litre of vodka washed down with 200 mg of diazepam


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Feel rough as fuk, drank a litre of vodka washed down with 200 mg of diazepam


Was it worth it? Good night or drinking alone?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Was it worth it? Good night or drinking alone?


I always drink alone....


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I always drink alone....


Fvck me swan thought you was getting it together. Where was the mrs or you sacked her?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I always drink alone....


I had 660mg of codeine other night on my own.

We're a special kinda person


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I had 660mg of codeine other night on my own.
> 
> We're a special kinda person


Lol. That's one way to put it haha


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Dunno if you're being light hearted etc SwAn1, but you won't make it to 2016 if don't sort your head out bud. No woman is worth that.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Dunno if you're being light hearted etc SwAn1, but you won't make it to 2016 if don't sort your head out bud. No woman is worth that.


Did you end up running nandrotest mate? I've got 1 pin left of 40ml.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Archaic said:


> Dunno
> 
> but you won't make it to 2016 if don't sort your head out bud. No woman is worth that.


That was the plan I thought 200mg of diazepam and a litre of vodka would of done the trick. The woman's great she wasn't the issue told her what I'd done say good bye etc expecting to be toast and the dumb bint had phoned my fuking mum at 6 am so this morning so I sacked her off, she shouldn't be calling my fuking mum. If I died then fine but as it happens I didn't so now I'm getting a million and one ****jng questions.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Fvck me swan thought you was getting it together. Where was the mrs or you sacked her?


She was working nights mate


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Ain't no body dying from vally's sheet.

If that's the intention don't do it in your parents house ay


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Ain't no body dying from vally's sheet.
> 
> If that's the intention don't do it in your parents house ay


On there own no. But when you you are blindo to the point of being sick then it's quite likely you stop breathing in your sleep


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Just not in your mum's house......


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> That was the plan I thought 200mg of diazepam and a litre of vodka would of done the trick. The woman's great she wasn't the issue told her what I'd done say good bye etc expecting to be toast and the dumb bint had phoned my fuking mum at 6 am so this morning so I sacked her off, she shouldn't be calling my fuking mum. If I died then fine but as it happens I didn't so now I'm getting a million and one ****jng questions.


Not good mate. I've been where you are, worse even. I swollowed 2 boxes of anti D in the end. My mother found me unconscious and when came to the docs tried sectioning me. The dose was fatal, they must have pumped my guts in time. Still took two weeks for the shakes and heart palpitations to stop afterwards tho.

It was selfish as fcuk and almost give my mother a breakdown, she wouldn't leave me in the house alone for months afterwards. It's not cool doing that to your parents, I felt disgusted in myself for a long time after that.

Doesn't feel like it now but thing's can only get better. I went on to meet my fiancee and have two wonderful kids, my old life is not recognisable anymore, it's like a different person.

Phone the Samaritans if need to, but don't take the coward way out and ruin your parents life's for life along with it. Things will get better mate, but the first step to that is sorting your st1t out.

You will be ok mate.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Pull yourself together swan


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Archaic said:


> Not good mate. I've been where you are, worse even. I swollowed 2 boxes of anti D in the end. My mother found me unconscious and when came to the docs tried sectioning me. The dose was fatal, they must have pumped my guts in time. Still took two weeks for the shakes and heart palpitations to stop afterwards tho.
> 
> It was selfish as fcuk and almost give my mother a breakdown, she wouldn't leave me in the house alone for months afterwards. It's not cool doing that to your parents, I felt disgusted in myself for a long time after that.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your kind words I really do. Problem is I'm not wired right I have a loving family a gf before I dumped her that was awesome. Someone could go whisk me away on holiday give me a million pounds - literally nothing in life makes me happy. Not looking for pitty just saying not sure how speaking to a shrink would help


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> I appreciate your kind words I really do. Problem is I'm not wired right I have a loving family a gf before I dumped her that was awesome. Someone could go whisk me away on holiday give me a million pounds - literally nothing in life makes me happy. Not looking for pitty just saying not sure how speaking to a shrink would help


I believe a shrink is good for you to talk about your problem and help realize an issue you have ,which would take pressure off you and off your mind

i just found out today that my father is in social services hands because he went quite and just gave up on everything in a month which he suffers from depression , anxiety whkch i never knew about and is an alcoholic which i could have guessed because he used to drink over a litre of wine a day and when i say drink i mean like gulping it down like he hasnt seen water for a day !

I dont live with him since im at home with my mum and step dad so its not incommon for me to not hear from him


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Pull it together swan, good luck.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I appreciate your kind words I really do. Problem is I'm not wired right I have a loving family a gf before I dumped her that was awesome. Someone could go whisk me away on holiday give me a million pounds - literally nothing in life makes me happy. Not looking for pitty just saying not sure how speaking to a shrink would help


Sounds like severe anhedonia and depression. A shrink would help because there is medication and psychological support for this type of behaviour. I don't follow your thread but saw this in new posts... Please take positive action...


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I've never spoke to a shrink, not really my thing tbh. One thing is for sure tho, you will never sort your head out whilst using booze and reccies as a form of escapism. If have an extreme/addictive personality, you need to go tee-total mate and concentrate on the things you can control. Your training and diet is probably the biggest amount of control you have, write every calorie down and do it all regimental. After a while your mind will be strong enough to get your life going in the right direction.

As for the mrs, it is true in more than one way what they say - 'Mend the home, mend the man.'

Sort your sh1t out and good luck. :thumbup1:


----------



## Scottyboi (Jan 23, 2015)

Jesus swan mate, I would lay off everything for a while including the gym and do something completely different. Watch the bridge and take note that of all the ones who survived they instantly realized life's problems are actually nothing worth dying for. good luck hope you pull through this.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

How's things mate. You feeling any better?


----------

